# The Unusual Heroes Enter The City of the Spider Queen!



## Ziona

_The Unusual Heroes Enter The City of the Spider Queen_ is the new adventure for our heroes.  To read their past adventures, please visit:

*Rappan Athuk: Ravage of The Unusual Heroes!*http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19185

*The Unusual Heroes Reborn*http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13707

*The Unusual Heroes: Classic Tales & Stories Untold*http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21463

*The Unusual Heroes: Journals of a Half-Drow*http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6536

*The Unusual Heroes Vs. The Pool of Radiance*http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=249&perpage=40&pagenumber=1

For those of you who are new to The Unusual Heroes story hours, our characters are as follows...

*Avangel* Half-Celestial/Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander (Level 13)

*Dent Masterson* Half-Elf Ranger (Level 15)

*Doc Midnight* Human Duelist (Level 13)

*Gnettles Von'Pye* Gnomish Sorcerer (Level 14)

*Lox Lumley* Halfling Rogue (Level 15)

*Ziona Half-Drow* Half-Drow Cleric of Eilistraee (Level 15)

Our story begins before you know it!  Stay tuned!!


----------



## Sniktch

*Anticipation*

I can't wait to see how Xaltar handles the Unusual Heroes in this mega-dungeon.  It'll be interesting to see what he changes to beef up the dungeon for 15th level characters.  My players were just 10th level at the start, so so far I've been able to run it pretty much as is.

I've been a big fan of the storyline so far, can't wait to see how the mayhem and carnage unfolds!


----------



## Ziona

*Re: Anticipation*



			
				Sniktch said:
			
		

> *I can't wait to see how Xaltar handles the Unusual Heroes in this mega-dungeon.  It'll be interesting to see what he changes to beef up the dungeon for 15th level characters.  My players were just 10th level at the start, so so far I've been able to run it pretty much as is.
> 
> I've been a big fan of the storyline so far, can't wait to see how the mayhem and carnage unfolds! *




Thank you, Sniktch! It will be interesting to read your story hour as well. (Of course, if you're ahead of us, Xaltar will have to approve or read the story before we players do to assure no spoilers leak!)


----------



## Horacio

_Horacio has arrived_

Waiting for the first update...


----------



## Breakstone

An all-star cast for the return of the Unusual Heroes!

I can't wait, Ziona!


----------



## Ziona

*Vacation*

I just wanted to say that Xaltar & I are going away for a week, and that the start of the story hour may be delayed slightly.  But I have had a great urge to write, so I will try to work on something before we leave on Saturday morning.


----------



## Sniktch

A whole week?  Nooooo..... 

Seriously, though, I'm really looking forward to some more Unusual Action.


----------



## Elemental

(fidgets)

Don't be too long! We need a fix of high-level action, the celestial revolving door in the afterlife and at least one shout of "ROD OF WONDER!" at a desperate moment.


----------



## PaynAndispare

From what we have seen thus far I have one thing to say ... This place is HUGE!!  Not your typical linear dungeon crawl at all, and sometimes it takes more brains then brawn to move on; sometimes.


----------



## Sniktch

You got that right, PaynAndispare.  We're getting ready to play again this weekend (Finally!  ), and I expect the brawn in my outfit to either start acting more intelligently or start dying horribly in packs.  This place is mean.

Xaltar, out of curiousity, do you plan on using the Dungeon adventure 'Spiral of Manzessine' (sp?) that ties in to CotSQ?  I've been reading it over while waiting to play again, and I think I'm going to have to use it.


----------



## denmstrsn

Waiting is so hard.  Yet death is around the corner, again.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Well, guess I'll have to catch up with the previous adventure before I get a chance to read this one...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

OK have now caught up with the last installment...fantastic stuff!

Does anyone know of any other mid-to-high level D&D Story Hours? I already read Piratecat's, the Return to the Tomb of Horrors and (contact's)Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil (and the new adventures of the Unnusual Heroes, of course )

Any more suggestions?


----------



## Hammerhead

Well, there's Rape of Morne, and the Knights of the Silver Quill, as well as Knights of Spellforge Keep. Also, check out Wulf Ratbane's story hour. All of these are classic story hours.

Try Snitch's City of the SPider Queen SH as well.

BUMP!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Thanks! I shall proceed directly...


----------



## Xaltar

Sniktch said:
			
		

> *Xaltar, out of curiousity, do you plan on using the Dungeon adventure 'Spiral of Manzessine' (sp?) that ties in to CotSQ?  I've been reading it over while waiting to play again, and I think I'm going to have to use it. *




Actually I didn't notice that it was connected.  I'll have to look through the Dungeon mag and check it out.  Thanks for the tip.

We are now back from vacation, so I'll hound Ziona to start posting the story for the City of the Spider Queen module.

- Xaltar


----------



## PaynAndispare

Finally, after two weeks off it is finally ... GAME NIGHT!!   

I took the time off as an opportunity to do some reading (thanks Ziona and Avangel for the books).  R.A. Salvatore's Dark Elf Trilogy ... I now have a whole new respect and understanding of what we are getting ourselves into.

Can't wait


----------



## avangel

Thats why we have to bring all these dark elves in for trial!  Ziona wants to let them all go!

/looks around for Doc Midnight
/doesn't see him

FOR JUSTICE!


----------



## Sniktch

For trial???  You want to capture them alive, Avangel?  Whew, try surviving them first  

Ziona:  Post!  Post!  Post! (sorry, I'm getting a little impatient)


----------



## Ziona

avangel said:
			
		

> *Thats why we have to bring all these dark elves in for trial!  Ziona wants to let them all go!
> 
> /looks around for Doc Midnight
> /doesn't see him
> 
> FOR JUSTICE! *




Very funny, Avangel!  

I don't want to "let em all go," but if I feel that I can help one or two of them understand the Dark Lady's message, then I'm going to try! That is part of who I am as a cleric of Eilistraee.  You cannot fault me for that...you follow your path to righteousness, and I follow mine.  

As for the story, I apologize for such a delay, Snicktch. I have been working on it and a post is upcoming.


----------



## Ziona

What the....???

Crazy double post...


----------



## Celtavian

*Re*

Avangel,

Lathander should be in full support of Ziona trying to redeem the dark elves. He is the god of new beginnings.

My normal group plays Forgotten Realms as well. We managed to forge an alliance between Eilistraee and Lathander when an Eilistraeean priestess obtained a Sunsword in Myth Drannor that was made by Lathanderites . The sword was deemed a symbol of the new alliance between the two faiths.

It seemed fitting that dawn lord would support Eilistraee's message of redemption and new beginning on the surface. 

As a chosen of Lathander, follow your god's professed dogma, and help redeem those dark elves and give them hope of a better and brighter future on the surface of Faerun. The dawnlord will welcome them into the light if they repent...)

Doing Lathander's will does not always mean striking down evil, sometimes it means defeating evil through redemption.

Just some words from a player who also enjoys playing followers of Lathander..)


----------



## avangel

> Doing Lathander's will does not always mean striking down evil, sometimes it means defeating evil through redemption.




Hey,  I'm lawful good.  Anyone we take alive I want to bring into the proper authorities but Ziona wants to set them free thinking they'll not get a fair chance at justice in human lands.  It's a big issue but you guys will see.. rumor has it the bard is writing storyhour again!  whoo hoo!

Rumor also has it that gamenight tonight will be BRUTAL!


----------



## darkbard

hate to sound like a whiner but when does this actually become a story hour?


----------



## Celtavian

*Re*

Cool Avangel. If I might venture an idea, we came to a compromise. Our Eilstraaean agreed to set up a prison/redemption camp with other Eilistraaean priests and followers to attempt to convert the dark elves captured from the CotSQ to Eilistraae's faith. If your Dm allows it, Ziona might make arrangements with other Eilistraaean's to do something similar which would probably be acceptable to you. Just throwing an idea out.

I can't wait to see this story. This module is very deadly, and I I figure Xaltar will spice it up with some of his own even more ruthless creations.


----------



## Ziona

*In Two Years Time*

_tap tap tap _

The portly halfling looked up from his tub full of suds and glanced toward the door.  He saw nothing, but he had definitely heard something.  He raised a burly eyebrow and dried his hands on a dishrag.  If someone was tapping at this time of day, it could only mean one thing.  He crossed the room and swung the door open.

“What are you doing here right now?” he whispered.

Lox looked at his brother Traps, who looked about quickly before stepping into the room.

“I thought maybe you would want to go on a bit of a quest…adventure…thing.”

Lox looked at his brother through tired eyes.  The only adventure he had seen lately was the fierce assault of twin two-year-olds and a tired, angry wife.

“That is, if Sally will let you leave,” added Traps with a snicker.

“Hush,” said Lox.  “I’m surprised Susie let you roam over here…or was that why you’re lurking around?”

Traps stopped snickering and sighed.  He wasn’t even married yet and Susie had just as tight a grip on him as Sally had on Lox.  The two brothers missed the dangers and excitement of adventuring, and were often plotting on sneaking off to find some.  On a few occasions they had, but the most interesting thing they had accomplished was getting Lox’s curse removed.  None of their mini-adventures had been as fulfilling and heroic as the time they spent in Rappan Athuk.

“Where’s Sally anyway?” 

“She’s takin’ a nap with the little ones.”

“Good, then we can discuss the plan,” said Traps.  

Just then, a cooing sound made Lox and Traps hold their breath.  Lox turned around to see his son, Nuttin, tottering towards him.  

“Ah, now the boy’s awake,” sighed Lox. “This will have to wait. I have to put Nuttin back to bed, or he’ll never sleep tonight.”

“But Lox, the plan!” hissed Traps in a whisper.

“Not now,” said Lox.

As Lox turned back to pick up Nuttin, little Ziona came wandering into view with a ragdoll in her arms.  Nuttin, upon seeing his sister with the toy cried out.

“That’s miiiine!”.

The children began crying and fussing over the toy.

“Oh, no…” Lox moaned, rolling his eyes.

“Lox?  What’s going on in there?  Tend to the babies,
Lox!” 

“Yes, Sally,” sighed Lox scowling at his brother.  

“Sorry, Lox…I just thought this would be a good time to discuss…”

“I’ve decided nap-time isn’t a good time to discuss _anything_ Traps,” snapped Lox. “Just go…I have to put them back to bed and finish cleaning the tub of diapers.”

Lox sighed as his brother left.  He knew the sun must be shining outdoors, and he imagined the blue sky inviting him out.  He thought about the days he had spent traveling and the nights he camped under that great open sky.  

How he missed his friends and the adventures they had.

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

The open sky was something Ziona had not seen in many months.  As she walked through Waterdeep, she breathed in the crisp autumn air as the warm rays of the sunfell upon her skin.  She felt invigorated to be on the surface again after spending well over a year at Eilistraee’s Promenade in Skullport.  The temple housed many worshipers of the Dark Lady, and Ziona felt honored to have been accepted so eagerly.  Much of her time was spent in worship, singing hymns or dancing, or patrolling the temple itself.  She felt it was difficult to leave, but she had missed the surface, and now that she was back, she was eager to see her friends again.

Circling the sky above her was Rossal.  The pseudodragon seemed very pleased to be out in the open sky again.  As they walked through Waterdeep, Ziona smiled as she passed The Misty Beard, remembering the meetings and adventures that had taken place there.  

“From now on,” she thought, “we’ll have a base of operations.”

Rossal soared back down and landed on her shoulder.

“Headed to the castle, are we?” he communicated.

“Yes,” said Ziona with a smile. “I’m sure Dent has worked hard overseeing it’s completion.”

The half-drow walked with the pseudodragon on her shoulder towards Castle Xyzx, the home of The Unusual Heroes.

_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## Sniktch

Yay!  The Unusual Heroes are back!  Now if we can just get them into the action... 

Poor, poor Lumleys.  Locked inside and whipped when all that excitement awaits them.


----------



## Breakstone

Hooray!


----------



## Ziona

*Castle Xyzx*

Gnettles Von’Pye levitated to the top shelf of the bookcase that stretched from the floor to the ceiling in the library of Castle Xyzx.  (He found it easier and far more enjoyable than climbing the ladder with his short gnomish legs).  It was there that he placed an ancient looking tome with yellowing pages.

“That should do it.”

He had spent quite a bit of time traveling in search of unique and interesting books and items for the library.  As he levitated back to the floor, a squeal of laughter notified him that Nuttin Lumley was in the library again.  Relieved that he had put his newest, rare find out of the reach of tiny halfling fingers, Gnettles looked around for the child.  As he rounded the corner, the sorcerer found Lox snoring at one of the tables.  Little Ziona was snoozing under the table with her rag doll tucked under one arm.

“LOX!” 

“Huh? Wha…oh, it’s you…whattaya want, Gnettles? Can’tcha see I’m tryin’ to sleep?”

“Lox, the library is not the place for a nap, nor is it a nursery for halfling children,” scolded Gnettles.  “Why did you even come in here?”

Lox looked up at Gnettles with drowsy eyes.

“Sally told me to take the tykes for awhile because she needed to rest,” he yawned. “This is the only place I knew she wouldn’t come looking for me.”

“Lox, you must take the children elsewhere!  I will not tolerate…”

Gnettles stopped short when Nuttin tottered into sight and pointed directly at him.

“Net-toos!”

The frustration melted from the gnomes face.  He smiled absently at the child, then crossed the room and hefted the child up.

“Please Lox…your children are cute, but at least take them to the common room.”

Lox sighed.  He picked up the slumbering Ziona and carried her out to the common room followed by the laughing Nuttin, who was happily levitating in Gnettles’s arms.

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

Downstairs, Dent stood talking to Doc about his time spent with the elves.

“I noticed the facial tattoo,” said Doc eyeballing Dent’s cheek.  “Meet any elven beauties during your stay?”

“Well,” said Dent with a slight smile, “there was a girl named Jelifer, but…”

“The maidens love heroics, Dent,” interrupted Doc.  “That’s one of the rewards of being an investigator for the City Watch.”

Dent, who had only been back a few days from his trek to Cormanthor where he learned much from the elves, realized Doc was still far too excited about his standing with the City Watch to truly listen to him.

Near the fireplace, Haley roared affectionately when she noticed Lox and Gnettles bringing in the children.  The magical tiger was always a protective and loving playmate for the babies without being too rough.

“Ah, here come the lil’ Lumleys!” beamed Doc.  

Any conversation that was currently running through the duelists head suddenly disappeared as he trotted anxiously towards Lox and the kids.

Then came a knocking at the door that surprised the companions somewhat.  They knew that Avangel wasn’t supposed to be returning from his quest for another tenday, and everyone else was already here…except for one…

Dent opened the door to find Ziona squinting her eyes and smiling, while Rossal flew around her in delighted circles.

“Ziona! Welcome back, my friend!” exclaimed Dent.

“Thank you, Dent.  It’s wonderful to be back.”

“Miss Ziona!” cried Lox.

At the sound of her name, little Ziona Lumley looked up.  Both of the “lil’ Lumleys” beamed when they saw Rossal.

Ziona came in and sat in the common room with her friends and they discussed the things they had done during their time apart.  Ziona told her companions about The Promenade, while Dent spoke of his time in the woods of Cormanthor.  Doc talked excitedly about investigating, and Gnettles described the places he had visited searching for his rarities.  Lox explained how, between taking care of the kids and Sally, he and Traps found adventures together.

“And where is Chosen of Lathander?” asked Ziona.  “I have not seen Avangel yet.”

“Avangel was asked by the Church of Lathander to accompany Lady Avris Dawnbreak on a Holy Quest,” explained Gnettles.  “He should be returning within a tenday.”

“Yes,” chimed Doc. “In a tenday we will be complete once more!  Assembled for Justice!”

Doc stood up quickly with a raised fist, which startled the children, causing them to cry out at the same time.

“Oh, Doc,” whined Lox.  “They were just quieting down…”

“Yes, well,” smirked Gnettles.  “Let’s show you your living quarters, Ziona.”

_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## Dr Midnight

Awesome!! I could just read about "Net-toos" and the Lumleys for a story hour. How about it? It could be called "The Unusual Heroes Brave the Perils of Von Pye's Library!" or something. 

Adventuring parties during their "off hours" always seems to do more for me than descriptions of combat. 

Great work, Ziona. 

P.S. I want more Doc, and I think the readers agree. Look, poor Tsunami is crying, he wants more Doc to read about. Won't you make him happy? And Sniktch, Celtavian, and all the others... they cry out for Doc. Give them what they want. How's that old saying go? "It rubs the lotion on its skin, or else it gets Celtavian." Something like that. Anyway- blah blah, more Doc. 

FOR JUSTICE!!


----------



## Celtavian

*Re*

Good start!! Now when Xaltar is deciding who is going to be blasted with horrible death magic Lox's player can look at him sadly and say "Xaltar, remember my kids. You wouldn't want my children to grow up without a father would you?". Hehe.


----------



## Breakstone

Oh Doc, you know me too well...


----------



## Thorntangle

How much XP for changing a diaper? I know I must be a Father7 at least by now, so it must be pretty hefty.

I really like the off hours portions of storyhours too. It adds a human element to the story that really enriches the characters. It allows the reader to invest more in the story and makes it much more emotional when the characters suffer an inevitable, gruesome death in the Underdark.


----------



## Ziona

*The Arrival and Departure*

A tenday later, Avangel returned to Castle Xyzx to find his companions happy to see him and in good spirits.  They had a great feast on the night that Avangel returned, and shared stories of their time spent apart.

After their dinner, they had gathered in the common room and talked about the castle they now resided in.  Dent was praised for his foresight and planning, while Gnettles was congratulated on finding such useful and rare books for the library.  Avangel and Ziona both approved of their living quarters, (each with a small temple to their God and Goddess), while Lox mumbled about how he should have had a separate room from his family, for which Doc scolded him.

Before they retired for the night, however, there was a knock upon the door.

“Okay, now we’re all here,” said Dent. “I can’t imagine who would be turning up now.”

When the half-elf opened the door, a weathered-looking man stood before him.  

“Can I help you?”

“I pray you can,” said the man.  “My name is Bailey, and I have come from Daggerdale.”

“Daggerdale?  That is a long trek, my friend.  Please come in,” said Dent opening the door wider.

The heroes introduced themselves to Bailey, and he sat and told them how he had been sent by Randall Morn, ruler of Daggerdale. 

“My Lord has summoned you,” explained Bailey. “The matter is most urgent.  There have been several brutal drow raids recently, and my Lord fears there will be more.”

“Drow raids?” said Ziona.

“Yes, milady,” replied Bailey.  “The most vicious I’ve ever heard of.  The victims…the destruction…”

“Settle down friend,” said Avangel comfortingly.  “We’ll get you some food, and you’ll rest here the night.”

“But you don’t understand the urgency,” pleaded Bailey.

“Tomorrow your trip back to Daggerdale will be much shorter, I assure you,” said Gnettles with a sparkle in his eye.

Bailey looked around at the heroes.  

“Then you’ll do it?  You’ll speak with the Lord of Daggerdale?”

“Of course,” said Dent.  “But for now, take Avangel’s advice and relax a little.  In the morning we’ll ready ourselves for the excursion to Daggerdale.”

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

The next morning, before they woke Bailey, the heroes congregated in the common room.

“Any thoughts on this situation?” asked Dent.

“Well, I believe it is most uncommon for Daggerdale to be having drow raids,” said Ziona.  “It’s been many years as far as I understand it.”

“Well, Bailey seems rather shaken,” said Avangel.  “I’m willing to bet the raids have been as brutal as he implies.”

“Well, what are we waiting for? Are we going to go? We should go wake him, shouldn’t we?” said Lox anxiously.

“Calm down, Lox,” said Gnettles.  

“Nervous about leaving the family, lil’ buddy?” asked Doc.  “That’s understandable.”

“Heh, yeah, that’s it,” laughed Lox with an edgy tone.

The truth was, Lox hadn’t mentioned the summons to his wife Sally.  He knew she would never stand for him heading out when he had two children to care for.  The only thing he regretted was not being able to contact Traps to go along with him.

“Truthfully,” continued Doc, “I’m not so sure about this trip myself.”

“How do you mean?” asked Dent.

“Look,” said Doc, “I’ve only met half a drow I’ve ever liked.”

Ziona looked at Doc Midnight, realizing he was hedging.  

“What are you trying to say, Doc?” she asked.

“Well, I’m an investigator for the City Watch now,” he said puffing out his chest importantly.  “I have justice to uphold, a city to keep safe.”

“Are you saying you’re not going?” asked Dent in astonishment.

“I’m saying that the citizens of Waterdeep need me more right now than the citizens of Daggerdale,” said Doc triumphantly.  “I have great confidence in you all, and I know you can handle this without me.  Do it…FOR JUSTICE!”

Ziona looked at Dent with raised eyebrows.  Dent knew Doc had taken his responsibility as Investigator seriously, but this came as quite the surprise!

“If that is how you truly feel, Doc, then you should follow your conscience,” said Avangel.

“Yes, well, take care my friends.  I shall see you when you return,” said Doc.  “I’m off to discuss some matters with the City Watch.  Important business, you know.”

“Take care, Doc,” said Dent.  

And with a swish of his cloak, he was out the door and on a “mission” of his own to keep the City of Waterdeep safe.

_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## Breakstone

While I shall miss Doc, I can't wait to hear of the new adventures!


----------



## avangel

Ohh.. when do we get to the meat grinder part?!


----------



## Ziona

*Daggerdale and the Crypts*

After Bailey was awake, the companions readied themselves for the spell Gnettles was about to cast.  It took only a few moments for Waterdeep to melt away and for Daggerdale to snap into view.  Bailey regained his composure and lead the heroes to The Lord of Daggerdale, who greeted them personally as they arrived.

“Welcome, dear friends,” Randall called. “Thank you for understanding the urgency of the situation.  I trust your travels were well?”

“Yes,” replied Gnettles with a grin. “Could not have been better.”

Randall lead them to his study, which was lined with bookshelves that made Gnettles feel right at home, and made Lox feel sleepy.

“Again, I thank you for coming so quickly,” said Randall in a more serious tone.  “You have the reputation of courageous problem-solvers, and I believe I have a problem that requires solving.”

The heroes sat with looks on concern chiseled on their faces while Randall explained how a band of drow raided several farms about ten miles away.  He described how the local militia tracked the drow to an old set of crypts on the western edge of the Dagger Hills, which are rumored to have an entrance to the Underdark hidden within.  

“Three nights ago, the drow raiders returned and caused even more damage.  I think the time has come for some experienced and capable adventurers to put a stop to these raids.  We haven’t had trouble with drow in Daggerdale for hundreds of years, and I have no idea what has stirred them up now.  Can you help me?”

“Of course we will,” said Avangel triumphantly.  “Let us get underway before any more innocent lives are lost!”

Randall was surprised by the quick decision and fervor the heroes possessed for abolishing the evil plaguing Daggerdale.  Even more surprising to Randall was the fact that they were not asking for a reward or benefit of some kind.

“Do you require any provisions, or mounts?  Any sort of supplies?” he asked.

“I believe we are well equipped,” said Dent with Haley by his side.  “Unless you have any further information for us.”

“I know only that these drow seemed bent on mindless slaughter…just pointless and savage.  Take care, my friends, and know that Daggerdale thanks you for this great deed.”

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

“What an eerie place,” said Lox.  “Reminds me of that one time, when we went to Rappan Athuk, and there was a graveyard, and it was awful creepy, just like this place!”

The heroes had been guided to the outskirts of the crypts by a ranger who worked for Randall, and they were now searching the area.

“It seems to me that there were ten of them,” said Dent studying impressions in the ground. 

“If the rumors are correct,” said Ziona, “then we will find an entrance to the Underdark within.”

“Then enter we shall,” said Avangel.

The celestial elf cast light upon his shield and lead the way into the crypts.  They noticed that the majority of the doors were plastered shut, and had been for quite some time.  

“Ahead…drow corpses,” said Avangel.  

Ziona and Dent inspected the bodies, which were all gathered around one of the plastered doors.

“These two look as though they have been bludgeoned to death,” said Ziona standing up.

“It’s clear the others are riddled with crossbow bolts,” replied Dent.  “We should take caution with the doors we open.”

Lox, who had grown bored with Dent studying the ground and Ziona studying corpses, had found a door that wasn’t plastered shut.  Having no handle to use, he put both of his hairy-knuckled hands on the door and pushed.  The others turned to see the halfling struggling to open the door the rest of the way.

“Lox Lumley! Have you heard nothing we have said?” Avangel grabbed Lox and pulled him away from the entrance.  “You have a family, my friend.  At least use some caution for their sake.”

Avangel pulled forth First Light and entered the room slowly.  As he did, a blue glowing glyph exploded and two golden lions roared into existence.

“Wow! Lions!” cried Lox with excitement.

Dent, who was at the ready behind Avangel, tried to communicate with the lions.

“They say they are going to destroy us,” said Dent.

“This is an empty tomb,” hissed Avangel.  “They are here to protect their dead.  We are leaving.”

Avangel backed out of the room slowly, forcing Dent out behind him.

“What happened to the lions?” asked Lox.

Ziona knelt down and clasped Lox by the shoulders.

“Lox don’t you understand that your actions can cause a great deal of harm to us all? You _must_ exercise more caution.  Think of your children, of Sally.”

“I think of Sally,” said Lox defensively.  “I renamed my sword after her.”  

Lox pulled forth his sword and poked it into the air.  

“I think of her every time I wield it.”

“I don’t think that’s enough, Lox,” said Ziona with disappointment.  “Your rash actions could make her a widow.”

“She might actually be happy then,” thought Lox miserably as Ziona stood up and turned away.  He huffed in frustration then hurried to catch up with the rest of the group.

_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## Xaltar

*Re: Re*



			
				Celtavian said:
			
		

> *I can't wait to see this story. This module is very deadly, and I I figure Xaltar will spice it up with some of his own even more ruthless creations. *




Oh yeah!  

I added levels to just about everything.  I also reworked almost all of the NPC's feats and strategies to make them more powerful.


----------



## Celtavian

*Re*



> "I think of Sally,” said Lox defensively. “I renamed my sword after her.”
> 
> Lox pulled forth his sword and poked it into the air.
> 
> “I think of her every time I wield it.”




*chuckle*...Lox..what a nut.


----------



## avangel

Can't wait for the next update!


----------



## Dr Midnight

I miss the hell out of Lox. I bowed out of this module due to flavor differences, but man, I regret it when I read about Lox. There've been times he's had me red-faced laughing with tears coming down my face.

Lox's player usually looks at me like "what's your problem?"

Ziona, your mad storytelling skillz continue to shine.


----------



## Despaxas

*quick question*

heh, i've been lurking so long i decided to finally post something. I've read everything i could find from the Unusual heroes, great stuff, just great 

I have one question though, Avangel is a half-celestial right? Do you notice anything about the balance? Is it under- or overpowered? I'm asking cause i might want to play one too in an upcoming game

Well anyways, keep up the good stuff.
Rock on!


----------



## avangel

Well.. The stat buffs are really good.  It's really the perfect template for a Paladin.  I roll my saves on a d4 for fun.

I'm pretty damn tough.. and the wings are great.

I was worried about Epic level but the ELH says your epic at your character level not your class level.


----------



## Nail

Is Lox played by the same ..ahem... person that plays Jamison Crow in Doc Midnight's game?


----------



## Ziona

Nail said:
			
		

> *Is Lox played by the same ..ahem... person that plays Jamison Crow in Doc Midnight's game? *




No actually...Lox's player is the same person who played Dartan, and who now plays Grumbar in Doc's campaign.  The same person also played Varr Battlehammer in Xaltar's campaign.


----------



## avangel

"VAAAAR!  Put you on ICE!"

I loved when Drexel would dimension Door Varr on top of the enemy!


----------



## Ziona

*Dordrien Crypts*

The heroes continued moving along the musty corridor with their weapons at the ready.  It was eerily quiet in the crypts.  The only sound was the occasional sigh from Lox, which was a sign of his boredom.

“Can’t we open just one of the doors?  What if there is something sparkly in one of the rooms…ooh, or what if one of them has drow in it?” Lox pleaded.

“Lox, if you look at these doors,” said Avangel, “you’ll notice the plaster that holds them shut looks aged by the years.  There is no sense in disturbing the crypts within.”

“Not this one,” said Lox defensively. “There is no plaster on this one.”

The group stopped and looked at the door and found that Lox was correct.  Lox crept up to the door and put his ear near it.

“I don’t hear anything,” he said.

“It’s probably plastered from the inside,” said Dent.  “There are no tracks leading in, so I would say it hasn’t been opened in quite some time.”

Dent approached the door and gave it a quick nudge.  As he did, he seemed to totter for a moment, then fell over and hit the ground.

“Omigosh! Dent! Are you okay?!” exclaimed Lox.

Ziona rushed over to the ranger and to see that he was okay.  She looked up at her companions with a face gone pale with shock.

“He’s…dead.”

“What?!” squeaked Lox.

“He only pushed on the door slightly,” said Gnettles.

“It must have been some sort of spell,” said Avangel.

“Help me move him over,” said Ziona.  

She and Avangel grasped Dent’s limp and lifeless body and moved him away from the door.  Haley sat down beside him, growling nervously.

“Oh, no!” cried Lox.  “It’s all _my_ fault!  I should have checked it to make sure it was safe…I didn’t think…I didn’t know he was going to push on it!  He said it didn’t look like anyone had opened it in a long time! I didn’t know!”

“Calm yourself,” said Ziona reaching into her pack.

The half-drow pulled forth a scepter with sparkling diamond embedded deep within it’s shining, silvery hilt.  She pointed the rod at Dent and spoke a single word.

“Resurrect!”

In a moment, Dent’s breathing resumed and his eyelids began to flutter.  Gnettles let out a sigh of relief and Lox chewed his lower lip.

Dent looked up and saw Ziona’s smiling face.

“How many times has it been now?” he smirked.

Ziona and Avangel helped him to his feet, and Haley purred affectionately. 

“I don’t keep track of such things,” smiled Ziona.  “But I know it has been a few.”

“Thank you,” he said.  “What happened anyway?  I just remember pushing against the door, then I felt…like the life was pulled out of me.”

“Slay Living perhaps,” said Avangel. “We must be more careful, or…”

Lox interrupted the lecture by throwing his arms around Dent’s legs.

“It’s my fault, Dent!  I should have checked that stupid door!”

“Relax,” said Dent, with a tinge of embarrassment.  “I should have known better myself.  I was right, though.  It was plastered from the inside.”

The heroes carried on until they came upon a large, natural cavern.  There were several alcoves, but none of them contained anything more than mold and webbing.  They did notice, however, that there was a staircase leading down.

Taking out their weapons, the party descended the staircase and found a large statue below.

“Why, I believe that is Jergal,” said Avangel.  “He is the guardian of tombs.”

“Yeah, well, let’s stay out of his way,” said Lox nervously.  It seemed that the halfling’s curiosity had been squelched, at least for the moment, by Dent’s temporary demise.

At the other side of the room lay another corridor.  As the group walked toward it, the wall nearby began to bubble.  Suddenly a hideous creature resembling a stalactite sprang forth and attacked.  The roper struck Dent just as Ziona cut into it with her holy bastard sword.  Avangel was quick to use his spear on the creature, and managed to jab the life out of it.

“Well, _that_ was interesting!” said Gnettles with a gnomish smirk.

“Shall we continue?” asked Dent.

“Are you okay?” asked Avangel. “Are you in need of healing?”

“I’m fine…just fine.”

As the companions began to exit, Gnettles noticed Lox was not budging.

“Are you coming along, Lox?”

Lox looked at Gnettles.

“Do you hear that?”

“Hear wha…”  Gnettles stopped short, realizing he could hear some sort of scraping.

“I think it’s coming from over there…” said Lox. 

The halfling began inspecting the wall, and when Avangel returned to reprimand them for falling behind, he noticed the door Lox had missed.

“I heard a noise, and I thought it was coming from over here, but there’s no door or anything,” said Lox.  “Maybe it’s just in another room…”

“Stand aside, Lox,” said Avangel.  “I see the hidden door.”

Ziona and Dent came back into the room to see Avangel opening the door.  Gnettles explained what they heard, and the heroes followed behind the paladin.  They walked slowly through the corridor, brushing away the cobwebs that hung from the ceiling.  Eventually the hall opened into a room that suddenly came alive with scraping and clicking noises.  The light emanating from Avangel’s shield revealed that there were three enormous spider-like creatures among them.  One stood at the far end of the room, and two were near the entrance.  







What the heroes didn't know were that the monstrous demons were called Bebiliths.  Their misshapen chitinous bodies were dark and mottled, and their forelegs were decorated with angry-looking barbs.  Poisionous dribble hung from the mouths of each of the creatures, which were ready to pounce upon their prey.

The bebiliths nearest the entrance launched their attacks on Avangel, while the third demon in the back tried to entangle the paladin in it’s webs.  Within seconds the battle had begun.  Lox had tumbled in with “Sally,” Ziona struck with her sword and Dent fired his bow madly.  The only thing that halted the creature's attacks however was a spell uttered by Gnettles.

In an instant, the bebiliths near the entrance were stunned and immobilized.  When Avangel turned his attention to the third, it shot webbing forward and disappeared.  However, the celestial elf was not about to let the monster leave without punishment.  Avangel leapt forward with his spear drawn.  His weapon found purchase and he continued his assault until he was sure the demon was dead.

Meanwhile, Gnettles had disposed of the first bebilith with Magic Missile, while Dent destroyed the second with his axe.  

In the corner of the room lay a pile of lumpy figures wrapped within the spider-like webs.  Lox was there, using “Sally” to cut open the sticky cocoons and pull out any valuables.

“Lox,” called Avangel. “Don’t you know idle hands are Bane’s playground?”

“Yes,” said Lox pulling forth a small gem. “But shiny things keep my hands from being idle…plus, they’re nice in the pockets!”


_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## Xaltar

I have started a thread to display some of my beefed up NPCs for the City of the Spider Queen module (Please note that this is not for my players):

CotSQ - Beefed up NPC's, Unusual Heroes Style!!! (11/13/02 - Solom, Drow Archmage)


----------



## Breakstone

Heh heh heh...

Ziona, you are the master of the dialog!


----------



## Celtavian

*Re*

Damn...one death and the game has just started. Dent must have had an unlucky die roll.


Thanks for the link Xaltar. Now we will know what doom you have planned for the Unusual Heroes.


----------



## Sniktch

Yeah, Slay Living traps are mean.  In my game the player that triggered it just barely made his save, but he was so injured the damage almost took him down.


----------



## Ziona

Sniktch said:
			
		

> *Yeah, Slay Living traps are mean.  In my game the player that triggered it just barely made his save, but he was so injured the damage almost took him down. *




Yeah, Xaltar said that he thought for sure Lox was going to try for that door...poor Dent...I've had to rez him countless times!!


----------



## Xaltar

Deadly doors are nothing in comparison to the challenge the heroes are about to face!!!


----------



## denmstrsn

*Dent's Deaths*

I think that my character her has died about 5 times.  This last time, really ticked me off.  I wasn't even battle.


----------



## belasco

Join the club ranger!


----------



## Ziona

*Tiger’s Eye*

As the heroes ventured deeper into the crypts, they encountered more drow and other deadly creatures of the Underdark.  A few days had passed since the group’s arrival, and they had run into several strange beings.  

The first of which was a half-drow woman who, although a bit disturbed, was practically harmless.  She just stood alone, weaponless and confused, lost without her companion.  The companion was one that she couldn’t explain to the group, except to say that she couldn’t hear her voice any longer. 

“We’re not talking to us anymore,” she repeated madly, hardly noticing the heroes had departed and left her alone again.

“Rather disturbed that one,” said Avangel.

“A madness obviously inflicted by the loss of her Goddess,” said Ziona sadly.  “If only they would answer Eilistraee’s call…”

“They cannot all be ‘saved,’ Ziona,” said Avangel shaking his golden tresses. 

The two had had heated discussions several times now over the redemption of the drow.  Avangel seemed convinced that there was hardly hope for redeeming those who followed the evil ways of Lolth, while Ziona felt that she could help those few who were searching for a new way of life.  Both stood firmly by their beliefs, but spoke coolly to one another when the topic surfaced.

“Not all of them,” said Ziona.  “But the precious few who can be are worth the effort indeed.”

The next oddity that the group encountered happened upon their camp one night during the watch that Lox and Gnettles shared.  What appeared to be a human rogue who just wanted to show Lox a “card trick,” turned out to be a flesh-devouring demon!






“Lox, next time a strange person with a deck of cards comes into the camp while we are sleeping, you are to wake me up!” scolded Avangel after they had disposed of the villain.

“Okay, Avangel.  I’m sorry I was selfish.  Next time I’ll wake everyone so they can see the card trick with me,” smiled Lox innocently.

Now the heroes were traveling again.  They had come upon a giant spider’s web that covered an enormous chasm like a silky white blanket.  They were able to traverse the chasm by using Gnettles’s levitate spells, allowing them to look about the walls for any caverns or alcoves.  Avangel noticed such a cavern, and they decided to enter.  After walking along the corridor for long, quiet moments, the group came upon a door.  






Avangel looked to Lox and nodded.  Lox approached the door, lockpicks in hand, but before the halfling could reach for the knob the door swung open.  Standing before the heroes in a large room were six male drow.  Three were armed, while three stood motionless in the back with their robes bathed in glowing fire.

“The battle is joined!” shouted Avangel charging forward.

As the celestial elf approached his first enemy, one of the robed drow began to cast.  The companions, too busy running into battle, did not notice the tiny bead that shot forth from his fingers and erupted in a ball of fire.  

An evil smile creased the drow’s face as he moved closer to Avangel.  Before he reached the paladin, however, the Masterson Axe slammed into his chest, knocking him back a step.  As Dent struck the drow, a fiery black aura lashed out and burned him.  It did not stop the ranger from attacking, however.  Dent swung his axe and chopped into the drow twice more before he was through.

“Kiaransalee shall take you!  I’ll have you flayed!”

Not far from the fray, Gnettles began to cast.  Before the angry drow could make a move towards Dent, his joints began to stiffen and his evil smile froze as he turned to glass.  Gnettles gave an amused gnomish hoot as he admired his work.

The air was riddled with the noise of battle.  Weapons clashed, painful grunts sounded, and the magical words to spells could be heard drifting about.  All of the commotion came to a halt, however, when Ziona entered the room and completed her spell.  Instantly a silent explosion lighted the room.  The globe of light shone radiantly above the fray, causing searing heat to rain down upon the melee.  The sensitive eyes of the drow were now bathed in the ultraviolet light of Ziona’s Sunburst spell.  

What Ziona did not realize was that the drow would not be the only ones effected by the dazzling ball of light.  The cleric found herself suddenly blinded by the sunlight, as did each of her companions.  There were only three that remained unaffected by the burst of brightness; Lox, Avangel, and one of the drow warriors.

“Lox! Did you use the Rod of Wonder or something?  What in the Abyss is going on?!”  shouted Dent in confusion.

Realizing that most of the people around him had been blinded, Avangel moved to attack one of the drow who happened to be groping around aimlessly with his scimitar.  As he did, he saw the warrior nearest Ziona leap out and swipe at her in a wave of attacks.  After slicing into her twice, he lashed out and cut into Dent.

From the back of the room, lightning erupted from the fists of a blind and angry drow.  The bolt missed everyone but Gnettles, who stumbled from his spot and landed near Ziona’s feet.  

Realizing that her spell must have effected her friends as well as the drow and herself, Ziona began to pray to Eilistraee.  Her soothing words danced off her tongue as she raised her arms into the air and completed her prayer.  Just as suddenly as it had been taken away, her companion’s sight was restored.

Dent, seeing the drow who had sliced into him a moment ago, swung his axe with as much might as he could muster, and cleaved the drow down like a sapling.

Meanwhile, Lox had used “Sally” to stealthily attack the blinded drow, while Avangel had cut several down using his spear.  Just when the heroes thought the battle was through, the door at the back of the room swung open and four more drow began entering the room.

Ziona raised her hands and began to pray again (which caused Lox to cover his eyes).  A column of flame poured upon the drow, making them fall back into the corridor somewhat.  However, the clerical spell only held them off for a moment as eight drow were now cascading into the room.  

Rossal flew from Ziona’s shoulder and began to cast, but the bead that should have exploded into a ball of fire simply dissipated as his spell seemed to fizzle.

Suddenly the heroes were being pelted by ice that was raining down upon them.  A moment later, fire poured upon them in the form of a blazing ball.  Before they had time to react, Ziona had been turned to stone, and Haley fell to the floor and seemed to break.  

Lox held “Sally” firmly as he tumbled from the tumult and landed firmly on his hairy feet in front of the drow mage.  The drow looked down upon the halfling with surprise.  Before he could react, Lox dug into the drow flesh with his short sword.  Crying out in pain, the drow fell to the ground in a bloody heap as the halfling managed to hit a vital organ.  Blood poured upon the ground as Lox stealthily tumbled away from the mess.

Meanwhile, Avangel had used his spear to take out several drow, while Dent’s axe shed drow blood as well.  A few moments more, and the battle was finished.  

Rossal soared down and landed upon the stony shoulder of Ziona, where Gnettles was standing with his hand rubbing his chin.  Not far from them was Dent, kneeling beside his beloved tiger’s corpse.  It looked as though she crumbled somewhat, as though she had been inanimate.  The only thing that remained of Haley was the shining tiger’s eye stone that had brought her to life.  Dent picked up the stone and clasped it tightly in his fist for a moment, then stuffed it securely in a pouch.  


_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## Celtavian

*Re*

What spell was that? Ziona and the Tiger turned to stone. Crazy. Must have met the drow archmage.

Good write up. I certainly hope Gnettles has a means of freeing Ziona from the stone. No way the Heroes can progress without their cleric.


----------



## denmstrsn

*Re: Re*



			
				Celtavian said:
			
		

> * and the Tiger turned to stone.  *




Haley, my tiger, has a mystical origin.  On the first dungeon crawl that Dent had taken with the Hereos, he had found a painting that had an one eyed tiger.  Lox, in another painting, found a ruby.  Dent took the ruby and placed it in the empty eye socket of the tiger and Haley jumped out.  She befriended Dent right away and never left his side.  I guess, upon death, Haley was to revert back to an inanimate form and not be flesh.  The cool thing is that Dent gets to keep the Tiger's Eye.


----------



## Ziona

*Re: Re*



			
				Celtavian said:
			
		

> *What spell was that? Ziona and the Tiger turned to stone.*




I believe it was Flesh to Stone.  As Dent mentioned, Haley was actually a magical tiger, so once she died, she kind of fell apart since she wasn't truly living.  The spell only effected Ziona.



> _Originally posted by Celtavian_
> *Good write up.*




Thank you.  The next part of the story leads us to The Inverted Tower...the big bad awaits!


----------



## PaynAndispare

Indeed, the big bad does await.


----------



## Dartan

Story please....


----------



## Ziona

*The Inverted Tower*

“I’ve got just the thing,” said Gnettles with a snap of his fingers.

“You can revert her back to normal?” asked Avangel.

“I believe I have a scroll…”

Gnettles pulled a scroll case from his pack and unrolled one of the scrolls from within.  He began to read the spell from the parchment and Ziona’s stony features began to soften and come to life.  

“Thank you, my friend,” sighed Ziona.  “How many times has it been now?” she smiled, looking toward Dent.

But Dent looked somber, and did not reply to her jest.  

“What has happened?” she asked.

“Haley fell to pieces!” said Lox sadly.  “All that’s left is the eye stone.”

Before anyone said any more, Dent held up his hand.

“It’s okay…she was a good companion.  Maybe there will be a way to restore her when we leave this wretched place.  Until then, we should carry on.”

The companions continued to travel until they came upon a room with a strong, swirling breeze.  They noticed that the ceiling, if there was one, couldn’t be seen through the mist that hung in the air.

“Be on your guard,” warned Avangel.  

“I see movement above us,” Rossal communicated to the group.  

The heroes held their ground, weapons at the ready, as three male drow levitated down into the room.  

“I am Susztam Mar-Shinn. I am Head Student of the Inverted Tower, and I challenge your mage to a duel.”

“A challenge?  Your kind kills.  What would you gain from a challenge?” asked Gnettles.

“If I beat you, I am promised a higher rank within the school.”

“And if you lose?” asked the gnome.

The drow’s lips parted in an evil smirk.

“I do not intend to lose.  However, if I did, it would mean my death.”

“Gnettles, you don’t have to accept this ‘challenge,’” said Avangel.

“‘Gnettles.’  Is that the pet name the humans gave you?” asked Susztam.  “Why is it your worthless race must always stand behind someone taller than yourselves?”

“I accept your challenge,” said Gnettles levitating to eye level with the drow.  “But if your companions try to attack, know that my companions will not hesitate.”

“Very well.”

Gnettles and Susztam stood in the center of the room while their allies turned back to stand against the wall.  The gnome and drow stood silent and motionless for a few seconds, just staring at one another.  Before Gnettles had a chance to act, sharp words poured from Susztam’s mouth, allowing him to move more quickly.  He then thrust out his hand, in which he clasped a small glass cone, and shot forth a blast of extreme cold upon Gnettles.  The gnome took the frosty blow, then began chanting in a guttural voice.  Susztam stood before Gnettles, unmoving as though he were transfixed, until Gnettles pointed his palm forward and, with the same icy blast, struck his opponent down.  Von’Pye hovered in the air above Susztam a moment longer, then levitated down to check his pulse.

“He’s dead,” announced the gnome.

He looked up into the shocked faces of the drow companions.  One of them stepped triumphantly forward.

“I am the new Head Student of The Inverted Tower!”

Suddenly, a middle-aged male drow teleported into the room.  By the reactions of the other two drow, it was obvious to the heroes that he commanded more respect (or fear) than most.  He smelled strongly of incense and sandalwood, and possessed an air of hedonism.  







“I am Solom Ned’razak, Archmage of Szith Morcane.  Why have you come to The Inverted Tower?”

Avangel stepped forward and announced boldly, “To free the surface world from your raids!”

Solom looked at Avangel as though he were bored.

“Then you attack the wrong drow.  The Inverted Tower and it’s inhabitants have nothing to do with the foolish surface raids of the Kiaransalee followers.  Perhaps I can offer you a pact…”

“We do not work for evil!” snapped Avangel.

“Hear me out, elf.  Kill all of the clerics of Lolth and Kiaransalee, and any other clerics for that matter,” he said glaring at Ziona, “and I will stop the surface raids myself.”

“I am no one’s assassin, drow,” spat Avangel.

Solom frowned, but laughed nonetheless.  “You would make a poor assassin, surface-dweller.”

“I have a proposition for you, Solom.  Drop your wands and surrender, and…”

“I _will not_ be threatened in my own domain!” bellowed Solom, as he started casting.

Gnettles gasped as he recognized the words to the spell.  Before the gnome could explain Time Stop to the rest of the group, it seemed that Solom had simply disappeared.  A moment later when he reappeared above them, Ziona found herself trapped within a Wall of Force, while the rest of the heroes noticed two small beads headed in their direction.






Ziona activated the ring on her left hand, which teleported the half-drow and her pseudodragon companion to a standing position behind Solom.  Meanwhile, Gnettles levitated out of the range of the firebeads and cast Firebrand upon his enemies.  Below him Dent was charging Solom with the Masterson Axe in hand.  As the ranger finished his fourth blow, the fiery shield that surrounded the Archmage struck Dent, knocking him back a few steps.

Meanwhile, Avangel took flight, and with his spear in hand, swooped down upon Solom.  A moment later, he too felt the heat of the drow’s Fire Shield spell.  Then suddenly, a double explosion erupted below the celestial elf.

Dent, who had been standing directly in front of Solom, took the brunt of the Delayed Fireballs.  His half-elf skin crisped and peeled away as he fell to the ground in a smoldering heap.  

_“DENT!!”_ cried Lox.  The halfling ran forward, hoping what he had seen had been an illusion.  Before he reached his friend, however, Solom spoke the delicate words to a spell, and Lox was turned to glass. 

Then, just as suddenly as he had appeared, Solom Ned’razak teleported away.

“He’s gone!” communicated Rossal to Ziona.  “I saw him disappear…he’s not invisible.”

Ziona was not concerned with Solom’s whereabouts, however.  She was too busy thinking of Dent, wondering if the ranger was dead, or if he were still alive and suffering.

As she reached the half-elf, she knew there was no life left within him.  He was burned beyond all recognition.

“There must be something you can do, Ziona,” said Gnettles, turning a sickly shade of green.

Avangel landed beside Ziona, and by the look on his face, was shaken by the sight of his friend.

“I can Resurrect Dent, but only if his soul is willing to return.  Our friend has suffered a great deal,” said Ziona holding back tears.  “I will do all that I can.”

Holding her hands above the charred remains of their friend, Ziona began to pray.  She called out to Eilistraee and prayed for the Resurrection of Dent Masterson, and within moments, the smoking corpse beneath her fingers began to reform and breathe again.  She clasped her holy symbol and chanted more quietly and slowly until the prayer was complete and Dent was whole once more.  

Again the ranger looked up into the face of the half-drow, but there were no smirks or jests this time.  Dent saw the tears on Ziona’s cheeks, and the look of fear on Gnettle’s face.  Avangel was covering Dent’s naked body with a blanket when Rossal alerted Ziona.

“He’s returning!  Solom is returning!”

“Stand your ground!” shouted Ziona, releasing her holy symbol and reaching for her bastard sword.  “Solom returns from above!”

The heroes readied themselves, and watched as Solom Ned’razak slowly levitated into sight.  However, the companions felt the pain of the moisture within them leaving their bodies.  Gnettles fell to his knees, while Rossal fell from his hovering position to the ground. 

Avangel reached over to Gnettles and cast Heal, but when he stood up, the Archmage was upon him.  Solom reached out his hand and touched Avangel on the shoulder, and the celestial elf disappeared.  Ziona, wielding her bastard sword, charged at the drow.  Solom was the quicker, however.  The utterance of a few delicate words and the cleric of Eilistraee was turned to glass.

Meanwhile, Dent had gotten to his feet and had tied the blanket Avangel supplied him with securely around his waist.  He made his way to the shimmering form of Lox and took the Rod of Wonder off the halfling’s belt.  Seeing that his enemy was now upon him, he called out…

“ROD OF WONDER!!”

Dent cursed.  It seemed to the ranger that nothing had happened.  However, when he looked upon his hands and down at his bare chest, he saw that the rod had turned his skin green!  

“Worry not, bastard elf,” smirked Solom.  “Green is a suitable color for a ranger.”

At the same moment, Gnettles and Rossal had approached the Archmage.  The pseudodragon swooped down for a sting-attack, but the poisonous barb on his tail went unnoticed.  

“Do you yield to Solom, Master of The Inverted Tower?”  bellowed the drow to the remaining three enemies.

As an answer to the Archmage’s question, Gnettles began to cast.  Unfortunately for the gnome, his spell fizzled as he completed the last syllable of the chant.

“So be it…”

Solom pointed to Dent and the ranger disappeared entirely.  He turned to Rossal and backhanded him, knocking him from the air and to the ground.  He then turned his attention to Gnettles, and with an evil smile said, “Recognize that spell, did you?  Perhaps you care to join your friend in the Maze?”

Gnettles, realizing that he was the last one standing against the Archmage, began to cast again.  The smooth, delicate words rolled off his gnomish lips and struck Solom.  To the gnome’s surprise, the drow did not turn to glass.  Instead, the spell’s effect ricocheted, creating a glass statue of Gnettles Von’Pye with a look of confusion upon his face.

Solom turned to Rossal, who was now lifting himself from the ground. 

“You can either leave now and return to the surface world, or you can die, dragon.”

Rossal hesitated.  He looked to Ziona and saw the Ring of Teleport shining upon her fragile glass finger.  He thought about the last time Ziona was taken from him, and how he refused to leave her.  He was no help to her that way…perhaps if he returned to the surface he could alert someone…get some help.  The pseudodragon sighed heavily and flew off.  Further down the corridor he cast Invisibility on himself and flew as fast as he could back to Dagger Dale.

_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## avangel

Yeah.. that was bad.  As a note I handed Gnettles  Lathander's Testament of Jade.  I was hoping they would escape with it while I tried to "hold off" the mage.  Unfortunately I didn't "hold him off" long enough and they thought we could "Take him".

Ha!  Great fight! Great Write up!


----------



## Victim

That was a mess.  And Xaltar apparently used the kinder, gentler interpretation of Time Stop that prevents instantaneous effects from working.


----------



## Celtavian

*Re*

Holy &@#*!!!

That archmage is tough, especially considering the scaling to face the Unusual Heroes. Even though, I can't believe he defeated everyone. That is harsh.

Now we get to see a bunch of new characters in the next write up and probably some from the previous adventure. Time for a fantasy rescue operation.

Very nasty battle. At least no one died permanently...yet.

I liked the write up. I could see this battle happening. Very nasty.


----------



## Ziona

As always, thanks for the encouragment.  I think Xaltar's "Time-Stop-Kindness" ends with the next battle!

Also wanted to add this drawing that Xaltar got for me, which he had Doc draw...






Isn't she GREAT??
I loved it, so I had to share it here.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Wow. Niiiice picture.


----------



## Celtavian

*Re*

Neat picture. Always nice to have a visual of your character.


Is Doc going to at least help to rescue the Unusual Heroes?


----------



## Ziona

*Re: Re*



			
				Celtavian said:
			
		

> *Is Doc going to at least help to rescue the Unusual Heroes? *




Well, Doc decided to bow out of the current mission, so we probably won't see him until we're out of the Spider Queen's city.  The heroes had gone to Daggerdale for the mission, so Rossal would have to have flown back to Waterdeep to alert Doc, or at least have someone contact him.  It was do-able, but Doc the player isn't currently available, so we couldn't bring Doc the pc in. 

However, I believe you _will_ recognize some of the heroes that answer Rossal's call to enter The City of the Spider Queen to rescue The Unusual Heroes!


----------



## PaynAndispare

To add insult to injury, Solom _teleported_ with a whopping 4 hitpoints left.

And to have an Enhanced Dhulark's Glasstrike turned back my way, well that just sucked!

Was quite a night, and the rescue should prove to be a fun adventure in itself.


----------



## Ziona

*Returning*

_Crying.
Sadness.
Lathander’s tears form a puddle.
He’s falling…falling in battle!
The white washes from the snow white wings as they turn black…

Lathander’s tears are the color of blood._

Erik’Tarkuun Voprek awoke with his silvery hair dripping with sweat and his blue eyes wet with tears.  The dream had been horrific, and he was shaking violently.  The cleric of Tymora got out of bed and knelt down upon the floor, and began praying to to his Goddess.

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

Rossal returned to Daggerdale as quickly as his scaly pseudodragon wings would allow him.  He sought out Randall Morn and explained to him what had transpired over the last few days.

“I don’t believe it,” groaned Randall.  “What shall we do?  We must send for someone to search for them.”

“Perhaps we can locate Drexel Doomhand and Varr Battlehammer,” suggested Rossal, who was now resting upon the cloak Randall folded in a pillow-like shape for him.  “They are powerful friends who will be willing to help.  They do reside in Icewind Dale, however.”

“That is a good start,” replied Randall.  “I will have the wizards work on sending a message to them.  In the meantime, I shall contact Arden Windsong, who I believe has been allied with your friends in the past.”

“We should contact Xyzx Keep as well,” said Rossal sadly.  “Sally will want to know about Lox.”

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

“I don’t believe it!” cried Sally. 

“I know,” agreed Traps.  “He left and didn’t even invite me!”

“Damn you, Lumleys!” shouted Sally shaking her fist.  The distressed halfling didn’t know whether to be furious with Lox for leaving, or frightened for his safety.

“He’ll make a widow of me! A widow!  He’ll leave his children fatherless,” she cried.

“It’s okay, Sally,” said Traps.  “I’m sure he’ll be fine.  He’s gotten out of worse situations, really.  Of course, if he had just taken me with him, he probably wouldn’t have gotten himself _into_ this situation.”

“You Lumley’s and your adventures,” she moaned.  “I’ll have no more of it!  When Lox gets home this time, he’ll _truly_ have a ball and chain  -- right around his ankle!!”

At the sound of their mother’s tears, Nuttin and Ziona Lumley began to cry.  Sally threw her hands into the air and stormed off to care for the children.  

Traps smiled at the note from Arden, which was addressed to Doc Midnight.

“Doc is awful busy,” thought Traps.  “Wouldn’t want to disrupt the business of an Investigator…of course, I could always go in his place…”

Traps snapped his fingers as the idea hit him, then ran to his room to fill his pack.  He would be going on an adventure after all!

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

Traps Lumley arrived right where the wizard said he would within Daggerdale.  After asking around, he quickly figured out where Randall Morn resided.  He carried the letter from Arden and met the rest of the heroes within Randall’s quarters. (There was an awkward moment when Traps explained that Doc had been called away on an urgent matter involving the City Watch, but after that, everything seemed to go smoothly).  

Gathered together were Drexel, Varr, Arden, Traps, Rossal and Randall.  Rossal explained, in detail, what happened to his companions and everything he could remember about Solom.  

“It would seem that we may be underpowered,” said Drexel after hearing the pseudodragon’s story.  “Are we confident we can best this drow Archmage?”

Arden looked at Drexel curiously.

“You think we need one more?” she asked.

Drexel looked at her with a smirk.  It seemed obvious that they were lacking the Clerical backup they would require to enter the Underdark.

“You think we need one more,” Arden said with a matching smirk.  “I’ll go to the Temple of Lathander and see if anyone will be willing to brave the Underdark, then.”

A short time later, Arden returned with a silver-haired Cleric of Tymora.  His intense gaze fell over the rest of the heroes as he waited to be introduced.

“This is Eric’Tarkuun Voprek,” said Arden.  “He was assisting Lady Dawnbreak, but will be accompanying us on our journey to rescue the ‘Unusual’ Heroes of Waterdeep.  ”

“Please, call me Tark,” he said as he extended his hand to each in turn.  

Drexel hid a slight smile from Tark, who he recognized as an Aasimar.  “Unusual Heroes, indeed,” thought the tiefling when he thought of the nickname.

At the moment, Drexel looked nothing like the tiefling he truly was.  He appeared to be an average-looking human man with windswept brown hair.  He did not want to get off on the wrong foot with Tark, and decided it best not to mention his heritage just yet.

“We mustn’t waste anymore time,” communicated Rossal.  

The new companions finished their briefing session and collected their things.  Randall thanked them all heartily and wished them good fortune.  Rossal flew into the air with the energy of a lightning bolt.  It was time to return to the Underdark.

_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## Ziona

It was brought to my attention that although Arden went to the Temple of Lathander, she came back with  Tark, a cleric of Tymora. I have corrected the info in the story. (thanks, avangel/drexel!)  

Tark had been assisting Lady Dawnbreak, which was why he was at the Temple of Lathander. But it's all set now...my apologies!


----------



## Xaltar

I love the Traps interaction!!!  The Lumleys are very entertaining to read about.

Keep up the good writing Ziona!


----------



## denmstrsn

Yes, we Lumley's like to get into trouble.


----------



## Ziona

Whoa! (to quote Tsunami...)

Xaltar _really_ had some tricks up his sleeve tonight!  
More story coming right up!!!


----------



## Ziona

*Solom Ned’razak*

Rossal described the area and explained more about their mission as the companions traveled deep within the Underdark.  His explanations were interrupted occasionally by a scuffle or melee, but it was usually brief.  

When they eventually came upon the gate that lead to The Inverted Tower, Rossal reminded them of Solom’s power.  The companions felt well prepared, however, especially after listening to the pseudodragon’s descriptions for several days. 

Drexel stood before the gates, his heart pounding in his ears.  He was reminded of the battle that he fought amongst his friends against the dreaded Grumstorg.  That battle had ended well, and he hoped the outcome would be the same in the Underdark.   Somehow, a shadow of doubt had crept into his mind…He took out the remaining wands in his pack and grasped them in his fist.

A quick spell from the tiefling, and the gates swung freely open.  Tark followed behind Varr, and cast Daylight after noticing five drow guards milling about.  The blinded drow cursed the “surface dwellers” and two of them began reciting spidery words.  Before their spells could find completion, however, Arden had blanketed the two drow in Silence.  

At the front of the line, Varr tromped forward with Frostbite in hand.  The stumbling drow were no match for his fierce attacks.  At the dwarf’s side was Traps, who was finding that his adversaries were not happy about the jabs he was delivering with his dagger. 

The drow warrior that was attempting to attack Varr swung his sword in the dwarf’s direction.  Instead of slicing into dwarven flesh, however, he slammed himself in the face, causing blood to gush from his nose.

“I’ll put some ice on that wound fer ya!” shouted Varr.  With a swift motion, Varr cut his foe down.

Meanwhile, Tark smashed another warrior in the chest with his mace. The electrical enchantment on his weapon left the drow smoldering and in pain.  Arden ran by the stumbling drow, and headed for the mages, who were still within the effects of her spell.  Moments later, the drow guards were lying in lifeless heaps upon the floor, and the group looked to Rossal.

“Through those doors,” he informed them.  “That was the room where it took place.  Within lies sleeping quarters and barracks, as well as hidden entrances along the walls.  There is no telling where Solom will be.”

“He’ll be dead!” huffed Varr, who pushed the door open hastily.  The dwarf had never been known for his patience or tact.

The group followed behind him, and entered cautiously.  Rossal looked about the room, his eyes darting along the corners, and then up towards the ceiling.

Tark looked up as well, then squinted when he thought he saw something.  

“Take cover!” he shouted.

What the Aasimar saw was a glass statue soaring through the air, headed straight for them!  The companions managed to scatter before they were struck with the statue, but they were still showered with glass particles as the victim shattered.

The only piece that remained intact was a hand, which slid across the floor and landed in front of Traps.

“Wow!” he beamed.  “Whose hand do you suppose…”  

Before he could finish his sentence, however, he was interrupted by the sound of chanting that carried eerily through the air.  Traps quickly stuffed the glass hand in his pack and held his dagger at the ready.

Drexel, using his Winged Mask, began to fly into the windy depths of the tower.  He listened carefully and heard the words floating from a door in the wall.  Suddenly, he realized the spell he had just heard was what Rossal had described as Time Stop.  With a few gestures and a moment of chanting, Drexel dropped a Wall of Force in the doorway.  Below him, he could hear the lilting voice of Arden, and he felt imbued with courage.

As he lowered himself back down to the party, he explained what he heard.

“He was casting a powerful spell.  We must be ready when he appears.”

As though he had summoned Solom, the Archmage was suddenly at his side.  

“Waiting for me?” he bellowed.

Drexel, startled by the Archmage, stepped back slightly.  He regained his composure and began to glow.  His average-looking, human guise melted away as he channeled the energies that he had absorbed before entering the tower.  Solom Ned’razak, Archmage of the Inverted Tower, didn’t even know what hit him.  The skin bubbled and began to crack and peel from his body.  His mouth opened in a scream of pain that never came.  The gooey remains of Solom Ned’razak fell in a steaming pile on the floor of The Inverted Tower, and Drexel Doomhand teetered, and nearly fell beside it.

_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## Wee Jas

> Archmage of the Inverted Tower, didn’t even know what hit him




36d6 points of Spellfire.. lol.  How many times does that save our butts?  A high level mage won't have a contigency for unexpected death though.. right?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ouch ouch ouch...

How did you manage to hold on to so many levels of spellfire for so long? What the constitution score here? That must have been agony for Drexel...


----------



## drexel

I have a 19 Con now.  Since I have the Spellfire Channeler prestige class I can hold x2 my Con in Spellfire (Although I glow as light spell) and anyone touching me takes 1d6 of Spellfire discharge.

I drained a few of my wands I scored from the cult of the dragon.  It took a lot of my personal magic item store but I filled up and layed a spellfire beatdown on that mage!

I wonder if he will be back


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I was wondering...good call! Are you planning to go the whole way with Spellfire now? Or wait until you have 9th level arcane spells to go down that route...


----------



## Taren Seeker

If that wasn't a Simulacrum or something, then he wasn't a real Archmage...

Hell, if I was him I would've been in my Genesis plane and that would've been my astral form.

Regardless, good work Drexel...although using Spellfire in a Drow Mage academy may have made you a bit of a celebrity. You might be looking forward to a few Drow research expeditions. ("Mount up boys, we's gonna git us some Spellfire!")

Mind you, Drow usually research things by dissection, but I guess we'll see.


----------



## Ziona

Taren Seeker said:
			
		

> *Mind you, Drow usually research things by dissection, but I guess we'll see.  *




Dissection?  Ugh...reminds me of last nights session!  

More story to come. I'm nearly caught up to our session last night, so I'll be working on it more this weekend.


----------



## Victim

A simulacrum turns into snow when you waste it.  Given that his flesh was boiling, I don't think he turned to snow.

However, he might have a clone.

But he should probably just be dead.  I'd imagine that the players might feel cheated otherwise.  Just because it makes tactical sense for the villain to be invincible - as with the Genesis+Projection combo, doesn't mean it makes good dramatic sense.  Instead, the villain should be almost unbeatable, but not quite.  Like a guy using time stop, etc on lower level enemies.


----------



## Celtavian

*Re*

I took _Clone_ for my sorcerer. My sorcerer fully intends to beat death and live forever.


----------



## Taren Seeker

Victim said:
			
		

> *A simulacrum turns into snow when you waste it.  Given that his flesh was boiling, I don't think he turned to snow.*





Actually, it was the boilng part that made me think Simulacrum. I guess we'll see. A clone is a definite possibility as well.

*



			But he should probably just be dead.  I'd imagine that the players might feel cheated otherwise.  Just because it makes tactical sense for the villain to be invincible - as with the Genesis+Projection combo, doesn't mean it makes good dramatic sense.  Instead, the villain should be almost unbeatable, but not quite.  Like a guy using time stop, etc on lower level enemies.
		
Click to expand...


*
Well, consider me BADA (rather than BADD  ), but I think it makes more than just tactical sense for him to be invincible at this time. The Heroes are reaching the levels now where beating truly powerful foes should entail more than just encountering and frying them. (BTW, I'm not disparaging the way that the UH beat this guy, Lord knows they paid enough to do it. I'm just thinking of general shifts to high level play) Part of defeating a powerful Archmage is defeating all of his defences and contingiencies layer by layer, until you've finally hunted him down to his final lair. In this case it could be his Genesis plane.

I mean, think of the plotline advantages to him still being alive; there would now be a nasty Archmage out there who knows who the Unusual Heroes are, that one of them controls Spellfire with great ability, and has the resources to come after them in dozens of ways, time after time. It sounds like a great opportunity to me.

BTW, Ziona, great job on the writeups...you haven't lost the touch.


----------



## Ziona

*Found*

“Wow,” said a slack jawed Traps. “Almost leaves nothing to loot.”

As Traps bent down and started sorting through the pile that remained of Solom, Arden and Tark steadied the weary Drexel.

“That was amazing,” said Tark. “What incredible power you pos…”

The cleric paused as if in pain.  As he looked to his companions, he saw that, they too, were feeling the effects of a spell.  Above them, Solom Ned’razak’s face creased into an evil smile.

“Yes…the moisture being rung from your bodies can be painful,” he laughed.  Then, with a swift gesture and the murmur of delicate words, the drow turned Drexel to glass.

“Lousy luck,” muttered Tark.  “Who would’ve guessed he had a clone?!”  

The cleric began to pray, and as he did, Solom found himself suddenly immersed in silence.   Before the Archmage harmed them any more, Tark’s Mass Heal spell had rejuvenated his companions.

Arden turned to Drexel and began to hum quietly.  She had intended on breaking the enchantment that had turned the tiefling to glass, but her song was having no effect.  Instead, she continued singing as she removed the Winged Mask from Drexel’s fragile form and passed it to Varr.

Smiling as though he were just given a keg of ale, Varr slipped the mask over his face and flew into the air.  He raised Frostbite and chopped into the surprised Solom.  The Archmage could see that Varr was trying to say something witty, but in the silence, the dwarf’s taunts went unheard.  

Solom levitated higher until he was no longer within the effects of the silence spell, and his vicious smile returned as he fireballed the companions on the ground.  Arden’s coughing and choking from the heat and smoke interrupted her song, but Traps managed to dodge the roaring fire entirely.

Tark began to pray again, which allowed Traps to fly.

“Go on and help Varr!  Arden and I will take care of Drexel,” instructed Tark.

“Wooo! Lookame!! I’m flyin’!”

Traps soared into the air until he caught up with Varr and Solom.  The halfling and dwarf now had the drow flanked.

“Here’s a cold blade to match you’re cold heart!” grumbled Varr as he hacked into the Archmage again. 

As Frostbite sank into Solom’s chest, Traps sliced into his back with his dagger.  A look of alarm and disgust appeared on the drow’s face, and blood stained his teeth.  

“Killing me won’t bring your friends back…” he muttered, the blood dribbling from his chin.  

Anger swelled in Varr.  He let the rage take him, and before he knew it, Solom was a bloody pile for the second time.

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

The party had retreated to the barracks to restore Drexel and catch their breath.  Tark was at one side of the room praying over Drexel, while the others discussed the missing heroes.

“What could he have done with them?” asked Varr.  

“These are drow we’re dealing with,” said Arden.  “They could have enslaved them, or could be torturing them…time is of the essence here.  These are not merciful beings.”

“Arden is right.”

The trio turned to see that Tark had successfully broken Solom’s enchantment.

“We must figure out what has happened,” said Drexel.  “Rossal, do you know where Solom’s personal quarters are?”

“No,” replied the pseudodragon.  “This is as far as we were able to get last time.”

“We have to search this tower,” said Drexel.  “There has to be something…some sort of clue as to where he took them.”

“What’re we waiting for?” huffed Varr. 

Drexel looked at the dwarf and raised an eyebrow.

“I think I’ll be taking that mask back now, thank you.”

“Eh?  Of course,” said Varr with slight embarrassment.  “Very useful, that mask.”

“Indeed,” smiled Drexel.

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

The group searched the rooms above them extensively.  Besides finding books on Maerimydra, they found the occasional coins and various objects of small value, which usually excited Traps.

“Oooh…look at this incense burner.  I’m gonna put this away for safe keeping.”

As the halfling reached for his pack, he noticed it was dripping something.  On closer inspection, he found that the glass hand he had stuffed in his pack earlier in the day was no longer glass.

“Eeeewwww!!!” he shrieked dropping the bloodied pack.

“What in the world?  Where did you get that?”  scolded Arden.

“It was glass earlier, I swear!”

The halfling’s comment alarmed Rossal, who knew that Ziona had been turned to glass in their original battle with Solom.

“Let me see the hand,” Rossal nervously communicated.

He lowered himself down to the sack Traps had the hand in, and watched with worry as Traps emptied it.

“It’s a drow hand,” said Tark.

Rossal exhaled.  “But it’s not Ziona’s.”

“Are you quite sure?” asked the cleric.  “I may be able to help her if it is.”

“I’m positive,” said Rossal.  “Ziona is a half-drow, and her skin is not as dark as her kin.  But thank you all the same.”

The companions continued to search, and finally came upon a room that resembled a study.  

“Look at this.”

The others gathered round as Drexel read the scroll he found.

“It’s a note of sale for The Unusual Heroes of Waterdeep.”


_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## Wee Jas

> “What’re we waiting for?” huffed Varr.




How very LoTR!


----------



## Ziona

Wee Jas said:
			
		

> *
> 
> How very LoTR!
> 
> *




Ha! How funny you should say that...I was home sick today & watched Fellowship.  Can't wait for tomorrow!!



> _Originally posted by Taren Seeker_
> 
> *BTW, Ziona, great job on the writeups...you haven't lost the touch.*




Thank you for the encouragement! I only have a few more posts before I'm up-to-date.  Some interesting stuff on the way...


----------



## Celtavian

*Re*

Xaltar certainly thinks up interesting plot twists. A bill of sale for the Unusual Heroes. That is too funny.

I can't wait for tomorrow either. I have my tickets. I am ready to go. TTT here I come.


----------



## denmstrsn

I can wait to see it on Saturday.  There is no need to figth the crowds.


----------



## Wee Jas

You aren't seeing it Saturday Dent Masterson!  You are coming to my holiday party!   Yoo shalll nott passsss!


----------



## Dawn

Finally got caught up on this new story line.

Sold the Heros?  Classic!  Nothing like a Hero glass sculpture in your garden.

Nice call on the clone (forgot who mentioned it first).


----------



## Ziona

*Re: Re*



			
				Celtavian said:
			
		

> *Xaltar certainly thinks up interesting plot twists. A bill of sale for the Unusual Heroes. That is too funny.
> 
> ...TTT here I come. *




OMG!!!!!!

Amazing...absolutely amazing...  

I cannot wait to see it again!  My favorite scenes are those with Legolas (swoon), Gimli and Aragorn.  They are excellent together!  Hope you enjoyed it!  

As for the story hour, wait until you see what Xaltar has in store for us next...


----------



## Dr Midnight

Hey, there were other characters in TTT? I mean, besides Gimli? Hmm. I hadn't noticed. 





*I guess that's because GIMLI $%@ING ROCKS.*


----------



## Ziona

Yes, the dwarf does rock ("you could have picked a better spot"), but we all know Legolas stole the show! ("Shall I describe it to you, or shall I get you a box?")


----------



## Wee Jas

DORKS


----------



## Ziona

How could you post a pic of Aragorn and then type "DORKS?"

I read somewhere that Viggo is a poet, a photographer and a painter... /swoon   

He's heroic, but he's not Legolas!!  







Now back to our regularly scheduled story hour...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Dr Midnight, I'm with you. Gimli had all the best lines in the film.

***SPOILER***
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Gimli: "Come on Aragorn, we can take them."
Aragorn: "We'll jump, and take them by surprise."
_Gimli looks at the gap_
Gimli: "You'll have to toss me."
Aragorn: "What?"
Gimli: "I can't make that jump! Toss me! But...don't tell the elf."
Aragorn: "My lips are sealed."
_Aragorn tosses Gimli into the orcs, and swiftly follows. General mayhem ensues..._


----------



## Ziona

Happy Holidays, everyone!  

An update for the story will be on it's way, as well as photos from the Christmas party our gaming group had yesterday. (You probably read about it on KoSK thread...)  

The good news is, Xaltar and I have the first week off in January, so I should be able to catch the story up completely!  (I'll make no promises, though, since our three year anniversary is on New Year's Day!!)  

Here's wishing you a happy holiday season! May you all enjoy your holidays watching LOTR: TTT and gaming daily!  

PS. Dartan gave us LOTR: FotR Sp Ed, Dice from Wee Jas, and Doc gave me the Special Edition Collector Series Legolas with Authentically Styled Fabric Outfit and Accessories for Christmas...I'll accept that as Doc's admittance that Legolas was far greater than any other character in LOTR: TTT!!!!


----------



## Horacio

Well, it seems that Horacio is back to the Story Hour Forum...

It has been a long long time, and a difficult one for me, and it's not still solved. For the full story, you can go here.

So simply to say 'hello!' It's good to be here again. Now I have many stories to read until I arrive to the last chapters of all of them, so I begin right now.

Ziona, I've missed your story, I've missed the Unusual Heroes...


----------



## National Acrobat

Great Story here. I can't wait for the next installment.


----------



## Ziona

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Well, it seems that Horacio is back to the Story Hour Forum...
> 
> Ziona, I've missed your story, I've missed the Unusual Heroes... *




Welcome back, Horacio! It's great to have our Story Hour Addict back on the boards.  Hope that everything is okay and back to normal for you, and hope whatever Holiday you celebrate went well.  



			
				National Acrobat said:
			
		

> *Great Story here. I can't wait for the next installment.*




Thanks! I will have some vacation time next week, so I'm hoping to get some writing done during that time. Xaltar put us through some pretty interesting challenges...can't wait to write them up!


----------



## Wee Jas

> Thanks! I will have some vacation time next week, so I'm hoping to get some writing done during that time. Xaltar put us through some pretty interesting challenges...can't wait to write them up!




Well stop going to see Lotr: TTT  over and over again and get writing!


----------



## Ziona

*From Out of the Darkness*

Drexel reread the note of sale and shook his head.

“All it lists are their names and the price paid for each of them,” he said in frustration.  

“Why would someone sell the heroes?” asked Traps angrily.

“It’s an evil game, laddie,” said Varr patting the halfling’s shoulder.  “But, by Moradin’s beard, we’ll get them back!”

“Where do we start?” Arden wondered aloud.  “I’ve heard of markets in the Underdark where trading and selling of slaves and goods occur, but we can’t just walk into one.”

“I think I know someone we can consult with,” said Drexel suddenly.  “Perhaps Noristuor will have some information, or at least will know a way to locate them.”

“Noristuor?” asked Tark.  

“He’s a friend, but he lives on the surface,” said Drexel.  

“Return to the surface?” choked Varr.

“That takes time, friend,” said Tark.  “And in that time, who can say what horrors could be unleashed upon your friends?”

“I won’t leave her again,” communicated Rossal.  “I won’t leave until we find her.”

Drexel looked at the pseudodragon and nodded.

“Just me,” he said.  “I can travel quickly enough.  I’ll meet with Noristuor while you continue to search.  One of us will come up with something.”

Tark clasped the tiefling on the shoulder and gave him a solemn smile.  “May your travels not be haunted by the footsteps of the enemy.  Lady Luck be with you my friend.”

Drexel looked again to Rossal before he departed.  “We _will_ find them.”

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

As the companions made their way back through the tower, they searched in vain for any more information or clues that might have lead them to their friends.  Once out of the tower, they found their way back onto the spider web and began climbing downward, toward the center.  Eventually they came upon another opening in the rock wall and decided to enter it.

Slowly and quietly, (as quietly as they could with an armored dwarf), they traversed the hall.  The corners were littered with shimmering webs and crawling with spiders that seemed to dance along on their eight hairy legs.  Tired and sweaty from their climb, the companions wanted nothing more than to sit a moment, but they did not dare. That is of course, until Traps stopped in his tracks and raised an eyebrow.  He looked around, thinking he heard something.  

_“Lox.”_

“Try to keep up, my small friend, lest you be left behind,” called Tark to the halfling.

Traps glanced about a final time, then continued on.  A moment later, he heard it again, echoing from behind him.

_“Lox!  Lox Lumley!”_ 

He was sure he heard it this time…like someone hissing his brother’s name.  Could it be that Lox and his captor were nearby?  He turned and looked down the corridor behind him, but could see nothing. Shrugging, he turned back around and before he could say anything to his companions, a dark figure clasped his ebony hand over the halfling’s mouth.  

“Do you not answer when called upon, halfling?!” hissed the drow.

Traps struggled and kicked the drow in the shins.  

“I’ve never had much use for your kind, but I thought you would be smart enough to recognize an ally.”

By this time, Tark had realized that Traps was not following them.  The alerted group backtracked until they came upon the halfling struggling in the clutches of a dark figure.

Arden knocked an arrow and called out.  “Release the halfling!”

“Gladly,” said the drow walking forward.  “You need not be hostile with me.  I was merely trying to get the attention of your foolish friend.”

The drow gave Traps a nudge as he released his grasp on him, and the halfling stumbled forward.

“He knows where Lox is!  I heard him talking to him and saying his name!” huffed Traps.

“Where is Lox?” demanded Arden.

The drow looked confused for a moment, then realized the halfling he had grabbed was not Lox Lumley, though the resemblance was uncanny.

“I see that I was mistaken about the halfling’s identity,” he said, holding up his hands.  “I wish you no harm.   My name is Belasco Banrae, and I was a traveling companion of Lox Lumley and Dent Masterson in days past.”

“And when did a drow like yourself travel with Dent and Lox?” questioned Varr.  “I don’t recall hearing about you!”

“I remember,” said Traps.  “Lox told me about you…you were in the maze at Lord Korvish’s keep!”

“Indeed,” said Belasco.  “And if you are searching for Dent Masterson and Lox Lumley, then I believe I may have information that will be helpful to you.”

Arden lowered her bow and they approached Belasco cautiously.

“Well, let’s hear it, then!” snapped Varr.

“It’s been nearly a tenday that I saw the ranger Dent Masterson.  He was being held at the bazaar not far from here,” explained Belasco.  

“Did he look well?” asked Arden.

“Will he still be there?” asked Tark.

“He looked strange, as if his skin had turned the color of moss.  Aside from that, he seemed well enough to my eyes,” said Belasco.  “But he will not be at the bazaar now, for he was sold as a slave.”

“What about Lox?” asked Traps.

“I have not seen the halfling.  I actually mistook you for Lox.”

“I’m Traps Lumley.  Lox is my brother,” said the Traps holding out his hand.

Belasco did not shake the tiny hand.  Instead he looked to the rest of the group.  “I assume you are looking for the two?”

“We’re looking for five heroes, actually,” said Tark.  “Have you seen or heard news of the others?”

“I have seen only Dent,” said Belasco.  “And since he never seemed to separate from the halfling, I only assumed Traps was Lox.”

“How close is the bazaar that you spoke of?” asked Arden.  “Perhaps we can find some information there?”

“It’s further along the corridor,” said Belasco.  “I can lead you there, but you will have to appear to be my slaves.”

“Slaves?” huffed Varr.  “I don’t think I like your idea, drow!”

“I know the ins and outs of this area,” said Belasco.

“And the ins and outs of getting us captured and sold as slaves!” grumbled Varr, spitting furiously.

“Calm yourselves,” said Tark stepping between the two.  “Varr, we have established that Belasco was a companion to your friends.  We must trust him if we are going to find them.”

“Aye…but if you give me but one reason to think you’re false,” warned Varr.

Belasco turned his green eyes away from the dwarf coolly.  He had always been bothered by having to deal with the lesser races.

“To the bazaar,” he said as he lead the way.


_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## belasco

> Belasco did not shake the tiny hand




Too good!  lol.


----------



## Ziona

Okay, so because I clicked "quote" instead of "edit," which resulted in a post I didn't want to make, I have decided to post a few of our pictures from the Christmas party we had on 12/21 at Belasco's house. (BTW, Belasco's player is the same player for Avangel, Drexel, and also posts as WeeJas...pick a name, would ya?)  

The first pic shows (from L to R) Doc Midnight, Xaltar, Belasco, Dent, and Justin playing Hero Clix.







The next pic was taken by Belasco while our little group was watching A Christmas Story. (Notice the I R.P.G. stickers on the coffee table?)






The last pic is Lox/Varr (also Dartan/Grumbar), who is proudly displaying his Gandalf bobble head that Xaltar & I got him for Christmas.






So there you have it.  Next story installment coming soon.


----------



## Ziona

*The Bazaar and Beyond*

Before entering the bazaar of Szith Morcane, Belasco handed out Underdark traveling cloaks to each of the companions so that they would not attract any unwanted attention.  They followed the corridor and a short time later came upon the bazaar.   

The huge natural cavern held a small cluster of creatures who had congregated near the southwest wall.  There were a few svirfneblin and several drow milling about. Traps gasped when he saw two large lizards, who were overloaded with packs, crates and goods.  Three duergar stood beside the lizards and were apparently selling their wares.  Their customers included a mind flayer, two drow, and a trio of kuo-toas.  As Belasco lead the companions closer, they could hear the two drow arguing with the duergar merchants about a faulty item.






“What’s this?  A family outing?” called one of the drow.

“Keep quiet and let me handle this,” whispered Belasco to the group.  Then to the drow, “I have come seeking information on a slave that was sold here roughly a tenday ago.”

“Slaves come and go,” replied the drow. 

“This slave belonged to my master,” bluffed Belasco.  “It was a half-elven, half-human bastard from the surface world.”

“Ah, the green ranger,” scoffed the drow.  “He fetched a fine price here in the bazaar, but I do not see how this is a concern of yours.”

“As I said, the ranger was a slave that belonged to my master,” Belasco said through gritted teeth.  “I have been sent recover the slave by any means necessary.  So how about telling me who purchased the bastard?”

“I can give you that information for a price,” said another drow.  

Belasco removed a pouch from his pack and shook it slightly.  The clink of coins could be heard like wind chimes on a breezy day on the surface.  The drow stepped forward and reached for the pouch.  Belasco tightened his grasp on the coins and smirked.

“Information first, payment later.”

“Very well,” frowned the drow.  “The surface dweller was purchased by a noble who lives deep within the Wastelands.”

“His name?”

“Yazston Hune.”


Belasco released his grip on the pouch, which fell to the floor.  The gold coins scattered slightly and sent the drow sprawling onto the ground to retrieve them.  As Belasco lead the group away from the bazaar, they could still hear the duergar arguing with the drow about the broken item.

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

Belasco lead the way through the common drow areas of Szith Morcane.  The corridors and caverns they traveled glowed eerily green.  All about the floor and corners of the caverns grew odd fungus.  Occasionally the companions saw cottages that had been made out of giant toadstools.  Every once and awhile, dark figures could be seen passing by the windows, or wading through the fungus gardens.  

“I don’t like it here,” whispered Traps. “I feel like we’re being watched.”

“Ye better be leading us right,” grumbled Varr.  

“I am leading you back to the web, dwarf,” said an irritated Belasco.  “From there we will be passing through House Morcane, unless I have to continue to suffer through your accusations.  Then I will be leaving you to find your own way through the Underdark.”

“Ye wouldn’t be disappointen’ me!” snapped Varr.

“Both of you, hold your tongues!” said Arden.  “You’ll attract the attention of the drow!”

The shadowy movements among the fungus and within the drow homes made the companions uneasy. 

“Traps is right,” agreed Tark.  “I feel as though we are being watched as well.  It would be a most unlucky turn of events if we were ambushed.”

“The cavern leading to the web is only a short distance away,” replied Belasco coolly.  “If we keep moving and do not stop along the way, we should be fine.”

With that, the drow stepped forward and did not look back to see if the companions were following.  He was growing weary of the dwarf and halfling’s banter, and never understood why anyone would choose to travel among them.

They continued in silence until they exited the area and came upon the web.  Here they climbed downward again until they found the last cavern along the wall.

“Here we enter House Morcane,” said Belasco.  “I have heard rumors that the followers of Kiaransalee have taken over and destroyed most of the Lolthites.  Be on your guard.  Once we are through, we head for Maerimydra.”

The allies readied their weapons and continued to follow Belasco.  He lead them through a hole that opened into a well-crafted room with smooth walls and floors.  The far end of the room seemed to open into an octagonal shape, and had two passages that lead outward.  Dangling from the ceiling was a ladder that resembled a spiders web.  The shimmering strands lead to a narrow tunnel in the ceiling that formed another exit from the room.  

As they approached the passage on the left, Varr and Belasco stopped suddenly.

“Should we not go this way?” asked Arden turning to the dwarf and drow.

“Something is preventing us from entering,” Belasco said.

“Something evil,” agreed Varr.  “It feels rotten to the core!”

Tark closed his eyes and began to pray.  As the words escaped his lips, Belasco and Varr found their way was no longer impeded, and they followed their companions along the corridor.  

As they entered the next room, they found another spider-sewn ladder leading to a tunnel in the ceiling.  

“We should climb the ladder and see where it takes us!” suggested Traps, who was already making his way along the spider web.  

Luckily, Tark was there and plucked the halfling from the ladder and set him on the ground.  

“Do not be so hasty, Traps,” he chided.  “It seems we have business here first.”

In the corner of the room were two sets of manacles.  One hung emptily along the wall, while the other held a female drow.  She hung limply, her arms twisted awkwardly above her head.

“Is she dead?” asked Varr.

“Death would be too good for her,” mumbled Belasco.

Arden approached the drow woman, who managed to lift her head slightly.

“She lives,” said Arden.

“Now you know how it feels to be held and tortured!” spat Belasco.

Arden stood up, eyeing Belasco.  “You know this woman?”

“I know her kind,” said Belasco.  

Tark knelt before the drow woman and looked her over.

“She seems to be sickly,” he concluded.  “Look at the wounds upon her neck.”

“Those wounds sting far less than the snake-headed whips she prefers to use on drow men!” barked Belasco with anger in his eyes.

“What has gotten into you?” asked Arden.  “You say you do not know this woman, yet you take comfort in her torture.  She may have information we need, and you wish her dead.  Be rational, Belasco.”

Belasco shot Arden a foul look.  “You may have some knowledge of the lives of the drow, surface elf, but you know nothing of the torture endured or the hell that is life in the Underdark.”

Tark, still kneeling beside the drow, healed her somewhat.  The woman looked at him with parched lips and choked.

“Get her some water so that she may speak,” said Tark.

Arden took out her waterskin and dribbled some water into the woman’s mouth and waited to hear what she had to say.

“I am the last…they have destroyed us…”

Belasco turned his back and smirked.

“They beat me daily…they draw my blood…”

“Draw blood?  For what purpose?” asked Tark.

“They’re evil,” chortled Varr.  “Evil needs no purpose.”

“Traps,” called Arden.  “open her manacles.”

At this Belasco turned back around, the smile leaving his face.

“What are you doing?”

“We cannot leave her here to die,” said Arden.

“Fool!  She would see you dead!” barked Belasco.

“The manacles, Traps,” said Arden ignoring Belasco.

Traps went to work on the manacles, and Belasco’s blood began to boil.

“You are making a mistake,” he mumbled.  “Mark my words…if you set her free she will sound the alarm and set every drow in Underdark upon us.”

Arden looked down at the drow woman, who seemed too frail and withered to pick herself up from the ground.

“Know this woman,” said Arden forcefully.  “If you plot against us or alert others to our presence, you won’t have to worry about the followers of Kiaransalee, for we will hunt you down and destroy you ourselves.”

The drow looked up into Arden’s eyes.  She held her tongue, but thought about the quick death she would “reward” them with for setting her free, if only she had the strength.  Instead, she nodded weakly as Traps set her free.

“Leave this place and do not turn back,” said Tark.

Belasco turned to the woman, who was now leaning against the wall, rubbing her wrists.

“If we find you again, I will see you on the end of my blades, Lolthite,” he threatened in Undercommon.

The drow woman looked bitterly at Belasco, then stumbled off.  As she fled, she smiled to herself.  She may not have had the strength to rip the life from them, but her vampiric captors would surely bring death upon them.


_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## belasco

> “If we find you again, I will see you on the end of my blades, Lolthite,” he threatened in Undercommon.




Female dark elves deserve nothing less! 

Great write up Ziona!


----------



## National Acrobat

Wow. That was cool. That's exactly how those drow women operate. Ain't it grand! (I play a half-drow Priestess/Disciple of Velsharoon in my group. She's more in tune with her drow side than her high elf side. Sounds like something she would say, actually...)


----------



## Ziona

*The Temple of Kiaransalee*

“I fear opening these coffins will hold dire consequences,” said Tark solemnly.

The group stood in the next room, looking upon three caskets.  

“Hey, look! There’s another ladder in here,” said Traps. “I really think we should go up and check things out.”

Belasco rolled his eyes at having to hear the halfling’s voice again.

“Traps, we must secure this floor before we head off in another direction,” explained Arden.  “Would you have us go up the ladder and be followed by drow?”

“Or worse,” said Tark.  “I have a bad feeling about these coffins.”

“Let’s step back towards the other room,” said Arden.  “I can jar open the lids without having to touch them, if you wish.”

The companions gathered in the corridor, and Arden took a harp off her pack.

“I don’t understand what yer doing,” said Varr.

“This is Methild’s Harp,” said Arden.  “It is an enchanted instrument that sends forth magical vibrations, which should open the coffin lids without us being near.”

She took a deep breath, then delicately ran her fingers over the strings and began to sing.  Her voice rang eerily through the corridor and into the room where the caskets lay.  The party watched as the manacles along the walls unlocked and the door leading out of the room opened slightly.  Then, as though someone were prying at them, the coffin lids were jostled aside.  They did not open entirely, but had moved enough to awaken those that were resting inside.

As Arden finished her song, her companions watched as two drow vampires leapt from their coffins.  The vampires, who had once been noble guards for House Morcane, were wielding scimitars and howled wildly as they sprang forth.  






Instinctively, Varr ran forward, with Frostbite in hand, followed by Belasco and Tark.  Arden fastened her harp onto her bag and readied her bow, while Traps still looked awestruck by the effects of Arden’s song.

As Varr approached, a third vampire jumped out of his coffin and swung his scimitar at the dwarf.  But Varr had been aching for a good fight, and chopped into the undead drow until _POOF!_ it reverted to it’s gaseous form.

Meanwhile, Tark clasped his Holy Symbol of Tymora and drove off the other two vampires.  Arden, seeing the vampires trying to flee, fired two arrows into one of them, while Belasco laid waste to the other.  While the heroes finished off their enemies, Traps edged toward his companions.

“Did you hear that?  It was like a tapping…a tap, tap, tapping,” he said nervously.

“It was probably the thumping of your cowardly heart,” teased Belasco.  “I didn’t see you joining the fray, little halfling.”

Traps ignored the drow’s comments and looked around, thinking he heard the scuttling noise again.

“Sounds like it’s coming from the ceiling, or the walls,” he said.

“I think I heard it that time, too, lad,” said Varr, gripping his axe tightly.

Tark finished destroying the wooden coffins, then paused as he heard the noise as well.  The entire group was silent now, listening for the noise and looking for movement.  They did not have to wait long, for a drider vampire dropped from it’s perch along the ceiling and into the center of the room.

“Who dares to enter The Temple of Kiaransalee?” it screeched in Undercommon.  






Belasco began swinging at the drider with his longswords as Varr advanced on it.  Then a second vampiric drider scuttled along the wall and into the room.  Arden fired arrows at it, while Tark smashed into it with his mace.  Not to be outdone, Traps ran into the fray and sliced into one of the drider’s fuzzy legs.  The drider howled in pain, then reached out it’s clawed hands and dug into Tark’s flesh, eager to draw blood. 

Belasco and Varr made quick work of the drider that was attacking them.  Varr’s barbaric rage sent him into a frothing madness that chopped the drider to bits.  Then, before the dwarf could be calmed, he kicked the door (which had already been ajar) off it’s hinges and ran raging into the hallway.  Normally, what the dwarf saw would cause him to gag in disgust, but his rage spared him the thought.  The corridor was full of quth-marens, drow that had had their skin flayed, and were now undead. No skin or fat was left upon their bodies.  Only muscle and caustic blood remained. Their pupil-less eyes and claw-like hands reached for the dwarf, but he only roared and hacked into them one by one.






Belasco followed Varr into the corridor, and saw the quth-maren as well as a living drow who stood behind the undead.  The unholy champion of Kiaransalee, the drow held a dire flail and wore black full-plate armor.  His ebony face was mottled with pink scars, and he kept both ends of his flail whirling as he waited eagerly for his foes.   






Varr and Belasco were joined by their companions just as a giant displacer beast with wriggling tentacles came to sit beside the drow warrior in black. As the wave of quth-maren thinned, the drow champion pointed at the group, and in Undercommon shouted, “Ripper! Attack!”

The displacer beast leapt toward the group.  It’s glowing red eyes glittered in the darkness as it pounced upon Tark. 

“Make the Featherdarrans pay for what they did to me!” shouted the drow while clutching his face.  

Beside him appeared twin drow females, and behind them stood a ferocious drow woman.  The woman snarled and spat as angry as a wild animal.  Her gaze fell upon Varr, and he was so shaken and scared, he felt he could not act. 

Meanwhile, the armored drow had moved forward.  Not waiting for his attack, Belasco charged and met the warrior in the middle of the corridor.  The two drow fought viciously, Belasco with his longswords, and the champion with his dire flail.

Next to Varr, Arden hummed a tune to break the spell that had enchanted him.  Suddenly the dwarf came to life once more and charged toward the drow witch that had halted his steps.  Behind him, Tark and Traps were attacking the displacer beast.  With a dull thud, Tark’s lighted mace crushed the skull of Ripper, sending the beast to the floor with a splat.

The twin drow, who were still standing calmly at the far end of the corridor, began to move.  They placed themselves between the charging dwarf and the ferocious drow woman who had enchanted him.  Varr did not hesitate, and used Frostbite to draw blood on the first of the twins he could reach.  As he did, he felt the bite of frost himself, and he realized that the wicked female had some sort of shield spell upon her.  Shrugging off the effects, Varr continued to attack.  The sisters seemed unaffected by the other’s pain, and almost seemed to revel in it.  The twin that was not being attacked by the dwarf stepped back slightly and watched as her sister took the brunt of the axe.

Along the hallway, quth-maren still lumbered about.  Arden dropped her bow and took out her longsword.  She began slicing into the already-flayed drow with grace and dexterity.  Joining her, now that the displacer beast had fallen, were Tark and Traps. 

Not far from them stood Belasco and the armored drow champion.  Try as he might, the champion found it most difficult to strike his foe, for Belasco wore a cloak that allowed him phase in and out, much like the displacer beast that the champion had.  

Just as Varr was about to cut down the first of the twin drow women, the twin that had stepped aside began to shout in Undercommon.

“You shall perish sister, for you are weak!”

Then she began to cast into the fray.  A few sharp words were uttered, then a mass of flames shot forth into the hall.  Varr and the drow woman were engulfed, as well as many of the remaining quth-maren, while Belasco and Tark, (who were both caught within the flames reach), seemed unaffected.  The drow twin who had cast smiled wickedly as her twin slumped to the floor in a blackened heap.

Having felt the heat of the flame himself, the champion tried to retreat.  Belasco was not about to let his quarry live, however, and used his longswords to slice the life from Kiaransalee’s  champion. 

The companions were now regrouped and were taking down the last of the quth-maren with little effort.  Tark clasped his Holy Symbol and prayed to Tymora, which sent a shining golden circlet to hover about his companions for a moment.  The healing circle, which aided his friends, did just the opposite for the undead drow.  The harm it did them managed to kill the rest of them off.  All that were left now was the remaining twin and the crazed drow woman.  

The woman bared her teeth and hissed at the party, showing off her vampiric fangs.  Then, with a motion of her clawed hands and words that poured from her mouth like the hissing of a cat, a blade barrier sprang into existence between her and the party.  She dissipated into a misty form and floated from the room.  

The remaining twin smiled evilly at the thought that her sister was dead, and that she was now safe from the intruders.  She turned to retreat to her room, when she heard an odd noise, like that of metal on metal.  She turned her head just in time to see the angry dwarf charging through the barrier and headed straight for her with an axe!  Varr used Frostbite to reunite the twin sisters in death.  

Belasco, unaffected by the barrier, walked through with a wicked smirk upon his face.  A few moments later, and Tark had dispelled the barrier altogether.  

“We must find the last witch before she sounds any further alarms!” said Belasco.  

“Lookee here,” said Traps. “I think it’s a letter, but I can’t tell.”

Arden took the note from the halfling, which was written in Elven, and read aloud:

_Daughter,
	Our Dark Lady favors my efforts, and my research proceeds well.  Within five tendays, perhaps six, all will be ready for The Day of Great Vengeance.  The Spider Queen is dead; we have already brought low the Spider-kissers and seized our rightful place in the realms of the dark.  Now the Day draws near when we shall avenge ourselves upon those of the day-blasted lands, too, and achieve that ultimate triumph denied us so long ago.

	While I prepare my Great Revenance, it falls to you to make ready the way.  Harry the surface-dwellers, hunt them in their woods and fields, and take the measure of their strength.  Do not concern yourself with putting them on their guard; our Lady desires their blood, their fear and their dreadful anticipation of our ultimate act of revenge.  With each slaying we grow in her favor and sow the seeds of our coming victory.

	If they come against you in Szith Morcane in irresistible strength, slay as many as you can.  Withdraw from the fight if you must, and bring Zedarr with you, but as for the rest – they are to stand and die for the glory of the White Banshee.  The battle for Szith Morcane will come to nothing when our Great Revenance comes to pass.  If anything, our final vengeance is made ever sweeter by each fleeing, false hope our enemies entertain before it falls upon them.

	Work great slaughter for our Lady’s dark glory, my daughter.  Soon I will come to you from Maerimydra with such dark and terrible might that all Faerun will tremble before us.

	Mother_


“We can work on the letter later,” said Belasco urgently.  “We must find the drow that escaped.”

With weapons at the ready, the group entered the next room, which appears to have been a bedroom.  An altar had been made with a symbol of Kiaransalee adorning it.  Traps, eager for some fun, hops onto the bed and begins jumping up and down.

“Yea!  Like in my bed at Castle Xyzx!” he cheered.

Belasco gave the halfling such a dark look that the cheer died in his throat.  Traps came to rest on the mattress, which had a large slice down the center.  As the others began to leave the room, Traps reached his hand into the mattress and found gold coins and gems.

“Wow!” he gasped, his eyes bulging.  

Tark looked back to see the halfling pulling the loot from the mattress and had to drag him out.  

“Will you never learn, Traps?  You must keep up!” scolded Tark.

As they caught up to the others in the next room, they saw a gaunt, dead drow woman sitting upon a throne, which was on a pedestal nearly fifteen feet high.  The dusty, web-covered throne was made of bone, and the woman was draped casually across it. 

“I’ll take care of this,” said Varr.

The dwarf took out his grappling hook and threw it to the top of the pedestal.  The hook had planted itself on the corpse’s shoulder.  Varr gave the rope a tug, but found that his hook was unmovable.  Frustrated, he tugged again and again, but could not get his hook back.

“I can cast Spiderclimb, which would allow one of us to traverse the pedestal and see what’s up there,” said Arden. 

“Ooh, I’ll do it!” said Traps with excitement.

“While yer up there, get my grappling hook!” requested Varr.

Arden cast the spell, and slowly, Traps climbed up the side of the platform.  He looked over the corpse of the woman, and concluded that she must have been killed by a crossbow bolt.  He climbed down with the disappointment of finding no booty.  Varr was satisfied, however, that his grappling hook had been returned.  

“Perhaps you can climb back up and retrieve her body, that I might inspect it,” said Tark.

“I don’t think I can carry her down…how ‘bout I toss her down?” asked Traps.

“You can’t do _that_,” said Arden appalled.

Tark, bothered by the elf’s righteous attitude, huffed.  “You are a bard, and hardly understand the art of healing.  Why don’t you just play your lute or something artsy?”

Arden’s face reddened. “Well, I would have thought a cleric would have better judgment when it came to defiling someone’s body!”

Belasco found the bickering somewhat amusing, but did not want to waste the time.

“There is no telling where the escaped drow has gotten to,” he said.  “She could be sounding alarms or preparing spells.”

“I’ll only be a moment,” said Tark, ignoring Arden’s comment.

The cleric threw his own grappling hook up and gave it a tug.  As he began to climb the rope, he felt suddenly dizzy and tumbled to the ground.  He looked at the pedestal and realized it wasn’t really there.

“It’s an illusion,” he said.

“Illusion?  You see!” exclaimed Belasco.  “The wench has already tricked us.  She’s buying time!”

“What do we do now?  The only place to go is up,” said Varr.

“There must be something we’re missing,” said Arden.  “But, perhaps her coffin is located on the upper level?”

“I don’t think so…” said Belasco with satisfaction.  “There!”

The drow pointed toward a wall and began to push upon it.

“What are you doing?” asked Tark. 

“It’s a hidden door,” said Belasco.

“I don’t see a thing,” said Tark.  “It’s probably another illus…”

Before the cleric could finish his sentence, Belasco had the door open.  In the center of the room stood a dais and a coffin.  

“Allow me,” said Arden.  She grabbed her harp again and began to play.

“I’ll be ready for her this time,” said Varr as he approached the coffin with Frostbite at the ready.

Again, the coffin lid popped and jostled slightly, but was not moved entirely.  

“Maybe it’s empty,” said Traps with a shrug.

Varr used his axe to push the lid aside, and as he did, another blade barrier sprang into existence.  The dwarf leapt away from the blades, but felt his helmet get sliced off his head in the process.

Belasco stepped forward without flinching, and reached into the coffin.  With a wicked smile, he spoke to the vampire in Undercommon.  “Nice spell, wench!” 

Belasco lifted her from her coffin and was drenched with goo as her head was sliced off by the blades.  Tark dispelled the blade barrier once again, saving Varr from any further injury.  

“What do we do with her now?” asked Arden.  “All the others turned to mist.”

“When in doubt, chop off the heads and burn them…you know, like trolls,” said Belasco.

The group took a moment to heal and discuss their next move.  

“I say we climb one of those spider-ladders and see what’s up there,” said Traps.

“For once, I think we will go along with your suggestion,” said Belasco with a smirk.


_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## National Acrobat

Man, I own this module but haven't had a chance to run it because I am running a SW game and playing in a DnD game. Your story Ziona is making me itch to run this one. I think, however, that they group might flay me if I do. I think a couple of them have read parts of your story.


----------



## Ziona

National Acrobat said:
			
		

> *Man, I own this module but haven't had a chance to run it because I am running a SW game and playing in a DnD game. Your story Ziona is making me itch to run this one. I think, however, that they group might flay me if I do. I think a couple of them have read parts of your story. *




Funny that you should use the word "flay."  There is so much flaying of living creatures going on in this campaign...ugh...wait 'till you see what's coming!  

I have enjoyed playing this module so far, even when our characters run into complications.  Of course, I am half-drow, so I find the Underdark more interesting than some. Good luck when you decide to run it, and thanks for checking out the story!


----------



## National Acrobat

Ziona said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Funny that you should use the word "flay."  There is so much flaying of living creatures going on in this campaign...ugh...wait 'till you see what's coming!
> 
> I have enjoyed playing this module so far, even when our characters run into complications.  Of course, I am half-drow, so I find the Underdark more interesting than some. Good luck when you decide to run it, and thanks for checking out the story!  *




I think that the complications would kill my group. They tend to have a "kill first, ask questions later" attitude towards the Underdark and it's inhabitants. The one thing that I have noticed while reading the story hour is that the Module has come more alive than when I have just read the adventure out of the book. Now that I have begun to see how others have approached it and the game, it has a better flow to it.

I play a Half Drow also, but she isn't anywhere near as nice as Ziona is.


----------



## PaynAndispare

Excellent write up Ziona!!  Thanks to Belasco, I have a new sig for Tark ... *thank you*.

National Acrobat ~~ you should definately run this mod.  If you fear for the life of your party as they are a "fight now" group, they may find themselves learning to make a new approach to the crawl.

It is nice to be back on the boards, and again Z, great write up!!


----------



## National Acrobat

I think that I will probably have to give in and run it. At some point. I am about to wrap up the loose threads in my Star Wars campaign and we are going to pick up a DnD campaign (we have 3 revolving DM's among the 7 of us, it spices things up and gives everyone a chance to play) and I may decide to skip SW the next time my slot comes up. I have a 13th level campaign on hold that the City of the Spider Queen would fit nicely into. The only problem is that every character in that group sees the Underdark in black and white. They just finished interacting with some Drow controlled giants and got their butts kicked by some Drow right before that chapter of the campaign wrapped up, so now they fight first against anything from the Underdark. Diplomacy and Subterfuge escape them.


----------



## Ziona

PaynAndispare said:
			
		

> *Excellent write up Ziona!!  Thanks to Belasco, I have a new sig for Tark ... *thank you*.
> 
> National Acrobat ~~ you should definately run this mod.  If you fear for the life of your party as they are a "fight now" group, they may find themselves learning to make a new approach to the crawl.
> 
> It is nice to be back on the boards, and again Z, great write up!! *




Thank you! And very nice banner for Tark, btw.  That's Diterlizzi art!  I love his work!!


----------



## Xaltar

Well, 

Until Belasco rejoined the group, the party pretty much would just bull rush their way through the Underdark.  Now with Belasco, he parlays for a minute or two before he gets frustrated by it's denizens, and then the party bull rushes their way through.

Not that much different really.


Keep up the good work Ziona!


----------



## National Acrobat

Xaltar said:
			
		

> *Well,
> 
> Until Belasco rejoined the group, the party pretty much would just bull rush their way through the Underdark.  Now with Belasco, he parlays for a minute or two before he gets frustrated by it's denizens, and then the party bull rushes their way through.
> 
> Not that much different really.
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work Ziona! *




Yeah, I wish my guys would take greater care. Here's my current party:

Dryad Cleric12/Pal1 of Heironious
Human Fighter10/Order of the Bow Initiate3
Elf Fighter5/Enchanter6/Arcane Archer 2
Human Cleric10 (of Ulaa)/Abjurer3
Human Psychic Warrior13

The Paladin brooks no negotiation with evil. Period. End of story. She constantly annoys the other party members. But they like her a lot so they put up with her.


----------



## Ziona

National Acrobat said:
			
		

> *The Paladin brooks no negotiation with evil. Period. End of story. She constantly annoys the other party members. But they like her a lot so they put up with her. *




Can you say "Avangel??" 

It is very hard to endure Avangel in the Underdark since he is constantly trying to bring someone to justice, or destroy evil (which there happens to be an abundance of in the Underdark).  On the other side of the spectrum, Ziona tries to coerce the drow she sees as redeemable to join Eilistraee's church.  So, we understand the occasional conflict.  We like Avangel, so we put up with him, too!


----------



## Dartan

More story please........you were doing so well, can't stop now.


----------



## Ziona

Hey Dartan! 

Nice to see you on the boards. I'm actually working on the next post, so sit tight...


----------



## Ziona

*Cries of a Drow*

The companions climbed the wispy web ladder up, making their way into a cold, darkened room.  Tark, whose mace was glowing bright with Daylight, looked about uneasily.

“The stench of death is thick,” he spoke solemnly.

Traps shivered slightly as he walked wide-eyed through the room.

“Well, this isn’t what I expected at all,” he said with disappointment.  “You think it’d be much more interesting since it has such an interesting entrance.”

As they looked around them, the allies noticed bloodstains and weapons mingled with cushions and pillows all around the room, although no corpses remained.  Belasco and Varr stood looking upon an altar that was stained red with the blood of countless sacrifices.  They wrinkled their noses at the scent and were just getting ready to turn away when they heard it…the shrieking cries of the undead.  

As Belasco and Varr caught up to their companions, they found them defending against a ghostly figure that resembled a drow woman.  The cries of the drow brought unearthly terror and pain upon those within earshot.  As the dwarf and drow approached, they watched both Traps and Arden slump to the ground from the unbearable sound of the shrieking. 

Meanwhile, Tark charged the ghostly drow and slammed his mace into her form before stepping back out of the witch’s reach.

“You *dare* disturb the altar of Alisannara, High Priestess of Szith Morcane?  Your death shall be slow and painful!” screeched the stern drow woman.

Before she could wail again, Varr’s Frostbite connected with her midsection, and Tark cast upon her.  By the time Belasco sliced the glowing form of the drow spirit, she began to evaporate.  Her face contorted and her fists were clenched.  As she disappeared, she moaned “The house Morcane ends here!”

“Good riddance,” spat Belasco.

He then made his way over to Arden, who was still strewn about the floor like a doll. Traps lay a few feet away from her, unmoving.  Tark followed the drow over, and they began attempts to revive their friends.

“I’m no cleric,” said Belasco bitterly, “but I think she’s dead.”

“Dead?” asked Varr.  “But the witch didn’t touch her!”

“We’ve lost Traps as well,” said Tark.

“What’re we to do?” asked Varr.

“Let me pray,” Tark said.  “Perhaps I can restore them to life.”

“And if not?”

“Then we cannot leave them here,” said Tark sadly.  “Their bodies will not be safe from defilement here in the Underdark.”

“So we bring them back to town,” said Belasco.  “Someone who knows them better than we do will be able to decide what they would want.”

“But what of the heroes?  We cannot leave them to the vicious drow,” said Rossal with frustration.

“We cannot fight leagues of drow on our own, either,” said Tark.  “Let us return to the surface as Belasco said.  With any luck, we’ll find others who can join our cause.”

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

The trio brought Arden and Traps back to the surface, and tried in vain to find others to assist them in searching for The Unusual Heroes of Waterdeep.  It seemed there was a shortage of adventurers that wished to venture into the Underdark, especially with skin-flaying drow on the rampage.

“And so we return alone,” said Tark. “Yet I feel that luck is on our side.”

“You would say that,” smirked Belasco in jest.  “If we were lucky, then we would have reinforcements.”

“Luck _is_ on our side,” smiled Tark.  “You’ll see.”

“Let’s hope so, Lad,” said Varr seriously.  “Let’s hope so.”


_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## Dartan

Thanks for the post Ziona......Great writing as usual.


----------



## belasco

Ziona.. you gotta get all caught up!  We might have new blood starting on thursday's game.


----------



## Ziona

Belasco - I'm getting there...only three more sessions to go & we're up-to-date!

Dartan - Thanks!  

If I have time tonight (before or after our new campaign) I'll work on the story some more.  It's difficult to work in the writing when we game on Thursday, Saturday, and now we've picked up Wednesdays, but I'm trying, so we should be caught up before long.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ziona said:
			
		

> *If I have time tonight (before or after our new campaign) I'll work on the story some more.  It's difficult to work in the writing when we game on Thursday, Saturday, and now we've picked up Wednesdays, but I'm trying, so we should be caught up before long.   *




Woo hoo! More SH from Ziona!


----------



## Celtavian

*Re*

I hope the death slows down. I liked Arden and Traps. 

When I read this, I feel like Xaltar sits at the table with a fly swatter and a huge grin on his face. Then when someone dies, he grabs his fly swatter up and swats the players piece of paper. 

"SWAT!!!" You're dead. Hehehehe.


----------



## PaynAndispare

Heh, Xaltar does not have a fly swatter, though that is not a bad idea Celtavian, but you can usually tell by the smirk on his (Xaltar's) face that someone is about to be unhappy with a die roll.

This particular battle, none of us really knew that they were dead until the end, and I was thinking they were merely asleep or under some other type of spell ... was a bit of a shock.

Great write up Z, nice to see the story almost up to where we are   The readers are in for a treat!


----------



## Xaltar

Death is a part of the adventure.  But Tark is high enough level to resurrect.  What the players decide to do at that point is their own decision.

Looking forward to the next update!


----------



## Ziona

*Master-son*

Days and nights had passed since the trio had lost Arden and Traps, and they were now back in the dreary blackness of the Underdark.  Varr grumbled while Belasco was usually silent.  Tark was the only one of them who seemed to believe their chances of finding the heroes was a good one.

“We are making very good time,” said the cleric, “with very little interruptions.  I tell you, the luck of the gods walks with us.”

To this Belasco would roll his eyes in silence, while Varr would huff and puff about wanting something to hack down, just to break up the monotony of their travel.

Eventually, the companions came to the place where Traps and Arden had fallen.  They passed without comment, and with heavy hearts, exited Szith Morcane and continued their search for Dent Masterson.  

“We are entering the Deep Wastes, gentleman,” said Belasco.  “There are many evils lurking here, so be on your guard.”

“We’re in the Underdark,” grunted Varr, “there are evils all over.”

“Indeed,” said Belasco.  “though I would not be surprised if we ran into a beholder or cloaker here in the Wastelands, not to mention more drow.  The terrain is long and treacherous here as well.  Let us hope we find Masterson in one piece.”

The area was riddled with dark caverns, long, winding tunnels and the occasional icy-cold stream.  The walls were dark and stony, as were the ceilings, while the uneven floors were often scattered with stalagmites.







The companions were slowed somewhat by the rough terrain, and found themselves looking over their shoulders more often than not.  This turned out to be a good habit, since the trio came upon patrols of goblins and orc scouts from time to time.  But after several days travel, Belasco, Tark and Varr came upon a mushroom-like cottage with a herd of rothe fenced in beside it.  The rothe were squat, hairy creatures that resembled the musk oxen that lived in the surface world.  They had great, curving horns and large cloven hooves. 






Kneeling beside the penned beasts was a green-skinned half-elf.  Before the companions could say anything, the half-elf got quickly to his feet and turned to face them.  


“At ease, slave,” hissed a voice from the shadows.  “I’ll see to our ‘visitors.’”

Dent Masterson stood calmly next to the rothe pen, wearing torn clothes and his Torc of Animal Speech, which the drow only allowed him to keep because it was useful in the herding of the rothe.  He listened carefully and watched as the drow approached the trio.

“Why have you come lurking through the Deep Wastes?” 

“I have come for the bastard elf, who has been known as an attacker of the followers of Kiaransalee,” bluffed Belasco.

“If he attacked your followers in the past, it is no concern of mine,” snapped the drow.  “He is my slave now, and has been herding and working, not attacking!”

“He must be brought back to my superiors, whether he is your slave or not,” said Belasco confidently.  “Perhaps we can barter for him?”

The shady drow, who must have been Yazston Hune, eyed Belasco curiously.  It was obvious that he was considering what sort of deal he could make, but still seemed hesitant.

“You could not afford such a slave,” he said.

“I do not travel to the Deep Wastes for a slave,” growled Belasco.  “I am here on orders.  Name your price.”

“Seven thousand gold,” purred the drow.  “Take the half breed if you have it.”

Belasco said nothing for a moment, then raised one eyebrow.  

“Perhaps you would consider a trade.  I have chain armor of fine elven make, and a magical amulet which protects the wearer from harm,” said Belasco.  “They will no doubt be of use to someone who resides in the Wastelands.”

Yazston Hune hesitated still.  Dent had proven to be a most useful slave, yet he could always find another slave at the bazaar…where he could no doubt trade the armor and amulet as well…

“Wait here,” said Yazston smirking.  

The drow strode into his mushroom cottage.  As soon as he was out of earshot, Dent looked to the companions.  Belasco held up his hand however, not wanting Yazston to overhear anything he needn’t know.

A moment later, Yazston returned and handed Belasco a tube with some parchment rolled within. 

“It’s your note of sale,” said the drow.  “Now let me see my merchandise.”

The exchange was made, and the drow snickered at Dent as he left.  

“May Kiaransalee flay you alive, half-breed.”

The foursome now traveled in silence away from the cottage and the rothe.  It was a long while before Varr broke the quiet by saying, “How’d you go and make yerself green, lad?”

To this, Dent sighed.

“It’s a long story, involving a Rod of Wonder and a very nasty Archmage.”

“A very nasty, _dead_ Archmage,” corrected Tark.

“Ned’razak is dead?” 

“He and his clone,” said Belasco.  

As they traveled, they informed Dent on everything that had happened, including the deaths of Traps and Arden, and the note of sale for The Unusual Heroes of Waterdeep.

“Speaking of notes of sale,” said Dent. “Would you mind handing over the one Hune gave you?”

To this Belasco laughed.  

“It is but a shred of paper, Masterson.  You need not worry about such things.  You must, however, be equipped for our journey.”

Between Varr, Tark and Belasco, Dent had been given a bit of armor and a weapon.  He was more equipped than he had been, yet he still felt odd, and somewhat naked.  There he stood in the Underdark…there was no bow, no Masterson Axe…there was no Haley, or Ziona, or even Rossal.  Gnettles was gone, and Avangel was not there to keep Lox in line, and now Traps and Arden were dead.  If he ever made it back to Xyzx Keep, it’s halls would be rather empty.

“Dent?”

The ranger was pulled from his thoughts by Tark’s voice.

“I know you are grieving for the loss of your friends,” said the cleric, “but you must carry on knowing that, with any luck, we will find your companions.”

“Come along, ‘slave,’” called Belasco with a chuckle.  “We haven’t time to waste.”

Dent looked to Tark and Varr and shook his head with a laugh.

“To the Abyss with him if he thinks I’m calling him ‘Master!’”


_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## Dartan

Nice update as always Ziona...Thank You.


----------



## Ziona

*Strangers*

As the companions traveled through the Deep Wastes, Dent and Belasco discussed days of the past when they journeyed together as The Mask of Shadows.  They talked about Venus Xyzx and the castle which serves as his namesake, and the maze where they met.

“Didn’t you leave with that strange woman?” asked Dent.

“Ah, yes…the weretigress…that’s a long and boring story,” said Belasco changing the subject.  “She was quite a beast.  But what about this Ziona?”

“She is one of the most true and decent people I have journeyed with,” said Dent.  “She has saved me many times.”

“I warn you, our funds are non-existent,” said Belasco.  “We may not be able to purchase her back, or even barter, as we did with you.”

“I don’t think it will be a matter of money,” said Dent darkly.  “This time it will come to battle.”

“My favorite form of negotiations,” said Belasco with a smirk.  “It will be good to have another cleric of Tymora around, though there will be much banter of luck.”

“Actually, Ziona worships Eilistraee,” said Dent.

To this Belasco stopped in his tracks, a dumbfounded look displayed upon his face.

“She is a _drow?_”

“Well, half-drow actually, she…”

“Female drow are a plague!” spat Belasco angrily.

Tark and Varr, who had been lost in their own conversation, now stopped and turned to look at the two.

“Not this female,” said Dent.  

“Every one of them,” growled Belasco. “They are all deceitful, and full of vengeance.”

“I have heard of the torture that males endure at the hands of female drow in the Underdark, Belasco, but that’s not Ziona,” explained Dent.  “She is true and good.”

“Listen to him, my friend,” said Varr.  “She is a drow of a different color, if you get my meaning.”

Belasco looked at them, his eyes ablaze with anger and frustration.  He, Belasco Banrae, was here in the Underdark risking his life to save a female drow?  The thought of it turned his stomach.  Images of snake-headed whips and the sound of villainous, female laughter filled his mind.  How could he risk life and limb for this?

“We have not met this Ziona,” Tark was saying.  “Belasco, be reasonable. Do you think they would have traveled along side her if she were as you fear?  We must give her a chance.”

Belasco slowly regained his composure and spoke again.

“I will fight alongside you to rescue your friends,” he said coolly.  “But do not assume I will befriend this cleric of Eilistraee.”

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

Several hours had passed since Belasco had found out about Ziona’s heritage, which he spent in silence while leading the group.  Varr and Tark continued their conversation, and Dent followed behind them, lost in thoughts of his own.  Dent looked up when he noticed Tark’s pack moving as though it were alive.  He was rather surprised to see the head of a pseudodragon pop out of the top of the sack and look dreamily around.

“Rossal?”

Rossal perked up when he saw Dent, and flew from the pack to land on his shoulder.

“You didn’t tell me Rossal was here,” exclaimed Dent.

“He’s been sleeping for hours,” said Varr.  “Kinda forgot the little lad was with us.”

“What news of Ziona?” asked Rossal telepathically.

Dent frowned.  “I have not seen Ziona.  I was taken away before I found out what they did with everyone.”

“But you’re okay,” said Rossal with hope. “She will be okay, too.”

Dent nodded in agreement, though he felt differently in his heart.  He knew that the drow would do horrible things to someone who was of their heritage, but worshipped Eilistraee.  He hoped that she would be okay, but realized that she may not be.

Belasco looked back at the pseudodragon.  He knew that Rossal was a dear friend to Ziona, and he suddenly felt angered again.  Could she be trusted?  In each of his experiences, the female drow had always been the most fierce and vengeful beings, and could never be considered allies.  He could not believe that Ziona would be any different.

Lost in his thoughts, Belasco barely noticed when a man in dark grey armor appeared before him. 

“Looking for something?”

In one swift movement, Belasco drew his longswords and stopped just short of the man, who resembled a drow, but had features that looked very much like a dragon.  The creature wore armor the color of charcoal, carried a great sword on his hip and a bow on his back.  The smirk on his face told Belasco that the creature was overly confident.

“You’re either very powerful, or very foolhardy,” Belasco said in Undercommon. 

“I could say the same for you, drow.  Who are you to travel through the Deep Wastes with such company?”

“Let us speak the language of the surface dwellers, if you know it,” replied Belasco in common.

“I see no point in speaking the language of your slaves,” replied the half-dragon.

“My slaves have a sharp bite,” said Belasco.

“Most animals do.”

Belasco decided it may be wise to try to get information from the half-dragon instead of merely trying to kill it.  Before he had a chance to ask any questions, however, the half-dragon asked a question first.

“What news from Szith Morcane?”

“That depends,” said Belasco.  “What news will you have for me?”

The half-dragon exhaled impatiently.  “I will answer one of your questions for every two you answer of mine.”

“That hardly seems right,” said Belasco.  “If you provide me with the information I desire, then I will answer your questions in turn.”

“Very well,” hissed the creature.

“What do you know about a half-drow female, a worshipper of Eilistraee?”

“I have seen her,” he said, licking his lips evilly.  “She was escorted through this area more than a tenday ago, surrounded by minions of Kiaransalee.  Doubtful that the half-breed lives.”

“What do you know about her death?”

The half-dragon smiled.  “You will answer my question now.  What news of Szith Morcane?”

“The drow post of Szith Morcane has fallen.  The temple has been destroyed,” said Belasco without emotion.

The half-dragon looked at Belasco for a moment, as though trying to determine whether he thought Belasco was telling the truth.  “Interesting…very interesting indeed.”

“What of the half-drow?  Does she live?”

“I know not,” said the creature.  “As I said, she was escorted through here weeks ago.  I can only assume she is a slave or has been slaughtered.”

“What is the creature telling you?” asked Dent impatiently.  

Belasco turned and translated what the half-dragon told him.  

“I see you are concerned about the well-being of this female,” said the creature.

“Only as concerned as one should be about a slave,” said Belasco.  As the words rolled off his lips, an idea popped into the drow’s mind.  “One can never be too concerned with his belongings.”

“It depends on the belongings,” said the half-dragon.

“What about _your_ belongings?” asked Belasco.  “The bow on your back, for instance.”

“What would you ask about it?”

“Well, I want my slaves to be well equipped, should I find myself in a tight spot,” explained Belasco.  “My half-elf slave is skilled with a bow, though I find he is without one.  Perhaps we can make a wager?”

“I can easily defeat your slave,” said the half-dragon.  “Then you will be without a slave and I will have gained nothing.”

“I carry various enchanted items that may be of interest to a warrior like yourself,” bluffed Belasco.  “I’m sure you would find any one of them worth the effort.”

The half-dragon looked Belasco over, and saw the fine quality of his blades, and thought that any drow with three slaves, (and looking for a fourth), is sure to have magically enchanted items, or at least something of value. 

“I accept your wager,” said the half-dragon. “I hope you will not miss your slave.”

Belasco turned to his companions.

“He wants to duel you, Dent,” said Belasco.

“What?  For what reason?  What did he say?”

“He said that he won’t let us pass until you have defeated him in a duel to the death, but think of his equipment.  You certainly could use a bow,” said Belasco persuasively.

“He’s wants death,” said Dent, “I’ll give it to him.”

Seeing that the ranger had taken a defensive stance, the half-dragon began to casting.  As the spidery, arcane words leapt from his lips, Belasco looked in surprise to the half-dragon.

“He’s cast a spell to hasten himself,” warned Tark.

The half-dragon grinned and said in Undercommon, “I never said I was a warrior!”

“And I never said I wouldn’t participate!” roared Belasco.

Dent and Belasco charged the half-dragon, whose haste spell did not help him in the end.  The duo had cut him down before Varr had made his way into the melee.

“Yer coulda saved a chop for me!” he grumbled.

“There, there, Varr.  There will be many a melee before our journey is through,” said Tark.

“With any _luck_,” said Varr with a chuckle.

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

Days passed and the companions found rest where they could.  Dent was content with the bow, though it had very few arrows, and the rest of the half-dragon’s equipment was split among the others to carry.  After wandering another day without incident, the companions decided it was again time to sit and rest.  Varr had just started to tell them about the time he had spent in Icewind Dale, when Belasco and Dent jumped to their feet.

“What is it, laddies?”

“Someone is coming,” said Dent.  “Sounds like they’re lame, or dragging something.”

“Ready yourselves,” said Belasco.

They found refuge behind some stalagmites and waited for the traveler to come.  As he approached, they saw that he was heavily cloaked, with a sash wrapped about his face.  He seemed rather bulbous and hunched over, and dragged a sort of sled along behind him.  They saw no weapons, though they knew he could have them beneath his cloak, or upon the sled.

Belasco stepped out, impeding the traveler’s way.

“Halt,” he called.  “Do you speak the language of the surface dwellers?”

“I see that you do,” said the man in a muffled voice.

“We are searching the area for someone,” said Dent stepping from behind another stalagmite.  “A half-drow woman.  Would you know anything about her?”

“I know nothing,” said the man.  “I must get to the surface.”

“She was captive,” continued Dent.  “She may have been with a halfling and a gnome.  Have you seen any of them?  We were told at least she was brought this way.”

“I know nothing,” repeated the man.  “You must allow me passage.”

“What is it you carry?” asked Belasco.

“That is not your concern,” said the man more sternly.

“All we want is information,” said Tark.  “If you could tell us anything you’ve heard about the half-drow…”

“The half-drow is dead,” said the man matter-of-factly.  “You’ll not find her now.”

“What do you know?  Tell us!” demanded Dent.

“I must get to the surface.  I cannot dwell here,” said the man urgently.

“Make it easy on yourself,” warned Varr.  “Tell us what you know about the half-drow and you can be on yer way.”

“She’s dead now,” said the man.

“She’s not dead,” shouted Dent, “but you’re gonna be!”

Dent charged the stranger and struck him twice with the sword that Belasco had given him.  Behind him, Tark began to cast, and a brilliant, fiery light shone down and bathed the traveler and his sled with holy flames.

“I’ve killed many drow,” groaned the stranger, “a few more will make little difference to me!”

Behind him, however, the bundle on the sled began to scream and shriek in pain.  As the blankets surrounding it were tossed aside from it’s fitful movement, the companions could see that it was a quth-maren the man was carrying.  

The stranger pulled forth a shining sword and plunged it into Dent’s abdomen.  The ranger was surprised, not only by the attack, but by what he saw beneath the stranger’s cloak.  Dent dropped his weapon and held out his hands.

“Stand down!” he shouted.

“What?  Are you mad?” called Belasco.

“Stand down!” repeated Dent.

“If you stand down now,” bellowed the man, “I’ll take my cargo and leave.”

“You’re not going anywhere until you’ve answered our questions,” hissed Belasco.

“Very well,” said the stranger.  “You have been proven yourself an enemy, and you will be destroyed!”

“You must stand down! All of you!” called Dent.  “You know who I am! Why are you doing this?”

“I do know you,” said the stranger, “your kind are evil and wicked.”

Varr was just getting close enough to enter the melee when Tark stepped in his way.  The cleric held his holy symbol of Tymora forward and attempted to turn the man and his ‘cargo.’

“Enough of this!” shouted the man.  He dropped his sword and pulled forth a spear, which he hefted and thrust into Belasco.   The motion of his attack caused his cloak to fall from his shoulders, exposing a set of wings that looked scabbed and featherless.

“What about Lathander?” called Dent.  “Avangel, I am your friend!”

“What would a drow know of the Morning Lord?” called Avangel bitterly.  “My friends abandoned me, like my God!  I’ll not fall for your wicked tricks!”

As the sash began to fall from his face, Dent could see that Avangel’s shining blonde hair was mottled and unkempt.  His nails were long and dirty and his face was scarred.  His stunning eyes were now cloudy from the damage they had endured at being clawed and scratched at.

“We have fought many battles together, you and I,” said Dent pleadingly.  “Castle Xyzx, Avangel!  Do you remember?  Avangel, please! We are looking for Ziona! Do you remember?”

Avangel halted and Belasco backed away.  

“Ziona?”

“Yes,” said Dent.  “We must find her.”

“Dent…Dent Masterson…Ziona?  Can you help Ziona?”

“Where is she?” asked Rossal.  “You have to tell us where she is!”

Avangel bit his lip as he remembered the telepathic voice of the pseudodragon.

“Yes…you must help her…but if you hurt her, if this is a wicked trick, I will destroy you all.”

“Just tell us where she is Avangel,” said Dent anxiously.

“She’s here,” said the celestial elf kneeling beside the sled.  “They have tortured her…made her quth-maren...we must help her, get her to the surface…”

It was then that the companions realized…the skinless, undead drow on the sled was Ziona.

_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## belasco

Very nice Ziona!   My twin blades cut the pretty boy up a bit before he stood down...  Frickin drow bards


----------



## Xaltar

See, I didn't get rid of Ziona and Avangel for good...I just flayed one of them alive and drove the other mad!

Now does that really make me a harsh DM?


----------



## Spatula

Avangel the Godless?  

What are quth-maren, exactly?  I'm not familiar with a lot of the drow cultural stuff.


----------



## Celtavian

*Re*

Great write up Ziona...) I am beginning to like this Belasco fellow.

Poor Ziona. I can't believe they turned her into a Quth Maren. That is horrible. More cruel than death Xaltar.

What happened to Avangel? I hope he is redeemed. I can't believe he lost his faith...(

Dent made out the best as a slave. I bet he was happy to be herding Rothe rather than residing with Avangel and Ziona.


----------



## Horacio

ARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!

Poor Ziona...


----------



## belasco

> I am beginning to like this Belasco fellow.




That makes just you and me Celty.

Dent and Avangel are waiting for me to die.  Varr would get to cut more stuff down if I wasn't around to get to it first.  Tark likes everyone I guess.  and Ziona..

Ziona is just waiting to 'show her true colors' and sink her tentacle whip into my back!  Drow wenches.


----------



## Ziona

Spatula said:
			
		

> *Avangel the Godless?
> 
> What are quth-maren, exactly?  I'm not familiar with a lot of the drow cultural stuff. *




Quth-maren are undead drow.  The followers of Kiaransalee flay drow alive and then raise them as undead.  We had fought some of them earlier in the adventure.  Here is a pic of what they look like...






As you can see, they spit acid and all that is visible are their skinless muscles...ugh... All I can say is that I was shocked! That whole session I just sat taking notes for the story, because Xaltar mentioned that Dent and Ziona may have been returning.  When they found Dent, I figured Ziona would probably be worse off, but not like *that*.  

My Xaltar...Master of Plot Twists.  Heh.


----------



## PaynAndispare

Horacio said:
			
		

> *ARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!
> 
> Poor Ziona...  *




Fear not Horacio, I feel that the luck of the Gods is with this one yet!!



			
				Ziona said:
			
		

> *The half-dragon grinned and said in Undercommon, “I never said I was a warrior!”
> 
> “And I never said I wouldn’t participate!” roared Belasco.*




Devious!  Belasco brings such excitement to our adventuring party    Lucky for him that Tark is quick to fight at his side!  Of course my melee skills are quite lacking, but I sure do like mocking the mobs as they _try_ to hit him


----------



## Xaltar

*Re: Re*



			
				Celtavian said:
			
		

> *What happened to Avangel? I hope he is redeemed. I can't believe he lost his faith...(
> *




Well, since Avangel went from PC to NPC (as the player stayed with Belasco), the future really remains to be seen at this point.

As for Dent, I've just killed him so many times...not to mention that he was killed and resurrected during the final battle where the rest of the heroes fell, I couldn't bring myself to kill him yet again.

Now that I think of it, Avangel wasn't killed either, merely imprisoned per the spell.  Although, after he had been traped in the First Light sword for so many years prior, lets just say he didn't take well to the confinement.


----------



## Ziona

*Returning*

For all the times that Ziona had resurrected her friends, she herself had never actually died, and therefore had never been resurrected.  It wasn’t altogether unsettling, but it was unlike anything she had ever experienced.  The warmth and comfort of the path that lead to her Goddess seemed to get dimmer, and the chill began to set in.  Instead of traveling upward into the glow, she felt compelled to look down, as though she weren’t finished with something that was lurking below her.  Slowly she felt movement along her body, as though the feeling that had gone was now tingling back to life.  Her scalp felt prickly with the growth of the hair she had lost, and then suddenly, with a jolt, she gasped.  The air filled her lungs again and she opened her eyes.  It took a second for her vision to focus, but when it did, she saw the beaming face of a tiny dragon staring down at her.







“Rossal,” she whispered.

“You’re okay!” he communicated with happiness.

Her skin was clammy, and she felt uncomfortable lying nude in the damp air.  

“Take this cloak, milady,” said a man she had never met before.

“She looks as though she were never hurt,” said a familiar voice.  

Ziona turned to face the man who said it, and was shocked by what she saw.  She knew that he was Avangel, but his beautiful wings had scabs in the place of feathers, and his stunning features were now torn and scarred.  She pulled the cloak more tightly around her shoulders now, fighting off her chills as her silvery hair fell down her back and made her shiver. 

“They did this to you,” she said softly.

“It’s okay now, Ziona,” said Dent smiling sadly.  “Returning is odd, isn’t it?”

Ziona had resurrected Dent several times now, yet never thought about what it felt like for him, or how much weaker it made him feel.

“Not at all what I expected,” she said, her smile matching his.  “Where are we?”

“The Deep Wastes,” said Belasco.

“Ziona, this is Tark and Belasco,” said Dent. 

“We formed a group to rescue the lot of yer when we found yer were missing,” said Varr.  

“And the others?” she asked.

“We haven’t found Lox and Gnettles yet,” said Dent.  

“The smaller races are often used as slaves,” said Belasco.  

Ziona stood up and looked at the drow.  He was larger and more muscular than most drow she had met, and seemed somewhat smug. 

“You are from the area?” she asked.

“I know the area,” replied Belasco.  “I traveled with Dent and Lox before they met up with your group.”

“Ziona, perhaps you would be more comfortable wearing armor…or something?” asked Tark.

“I would feel more comfortable if I had my belongings,” she said.  “At least my symbol of Eilistraee.”

“I understand,” said Tark.  “But the armor will at least protect you.”

Ziona took the chainshirt, which was too large for her, and fit her more like a chaindress.

“It’s not my chainmail bikini,” she said with a smile, “but it will do.”

“Will you accept First Light, Ziona?” asked Avangel.

“I think Dent would be more comfortable wielding the longsword.  I have my Moonblade spell if I should need one, but thank you all the same.”

“At least take my bracers,” he insisted.  “You need them more than I.”

She looked at the celestial elf and thought about what he must have been put though.  The thought of pain brought back memories of the Kiaransalee followers, and she felt sickened.  The pain…the horrible, gut-wrenching pain…she couldn’t let her mind linger on what they had done to her.

“Thank you for everything, Avangel,” she said.  “I am sorry I could not have helped you before they did this to you.”

“But we can help him now,” said Tark.  

The aasimar began to pray, and as he did, he reached out and laid his hands upon Avangel.  They all watched as the scars that ran across his face and eyes became smoother.  The scabs that dotted his bare wings healed before their eyes, and black feathers began to grow upon them.  His eyes, which had once been as golden as the sun, remained milky white, but were alive and alert once more.

“You have restored him,” said Ziona.

“As well as I can be, I suppose,” said Avangel darkly.  

“We should continue moving along until we find a place suitable for resting,” said Belasco.  “It is not safe to linger here.”

As they traveled deeper into the Wastelands, Rossal sat perched on Ziona’s shoulder, and nuzzled his head affectionately into her hair.

“I am glad you have returned.”


_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## Wee Jas

Great update Ziona!


----------



## Horacio

Great update, yes!


----------



## Ziona

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Great update, yes! *






> _Originally posted by Wee Jas_
> *Great update, Ziona!*




Thanks guys!

I'm hoping to post the next session tonight before we play again on Thursday.  Almost caught up!!


----------



## Horacio

Ziona said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> I'm hoping to post the next session tonight before we play again on Thursday.  Almost caught up!!  *




Good, waiting for that update


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Another avid fan waiting here too!


----------



## Ziona

*The Shore of Shadow*

The following day, after the heroes had found a suitable resting spot, Avangel explained that he had heard rumors about the purchase of items that had belonged to surface dwellers.  

“There was mention of a ruby,” said Avangel.

At this, Dent’s half-elven ears perked up.

“What sort of ruby?”

“The sort that would restore your tiger,” said Avangel.

“That is good news,” said Dent.

“Well, it is if you consider stone giants good news,” said the celestial elf with a chuckle.

“Stone giants, eh?” asked Varr.  “What’re we waitin’ for?”

“It would mean heading to The Shore of Shadow,” said Avangel.  

“If we continue through the Deep Wastes, we shall arrive there,” said Belasco.

“Can you truly restore Haley?” asked Dent.

“I believe so,” he said.  “But first we must find the gem.”

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

The heroes traveled through the Deep Wastes for several more days, encountering the occasional raiding party of goblins, or even a stray troglodyte.  None of these interferences lasted long, however, as the group made short work of their enemies.

Their periods of rest were fitful at best, but were welcomed after a full day of travel.  It was during these times that the companions exchanged stories of past adventures and thoughts on finding their friends.  It was also at these times that Ziona felt a certain amount of tension between herself and Belasco.  The drow did not seem to trust her and certainly didn’t take comfort in her company, often avoiding discussion with her, and never taking watch at the same time as she.

“I do not think Belasco trusts me as he trusts the rest of you,” said Ziona to Dent one night during their watch.

“I don’t think he trusts any female drow,” said Dent.  “He seemed pretty surprised when we told him about you.”

“But I do not have the same beliefs or live as the female drow he has known,” said Ziona.  “I am a cleric of Eilistraee, a Goddess he should embrace.”

“Don’t take it personally.  I’m sure he’ll come around once he sees that you’re not going to plunge a dagger in his back,” joked Dent.

Ziona just sighed.  Here she was, journeying with a drow who had broken away from the clutches of Lolth to lead a life of integrity, and yet he did not trust her or her Goddess as far as he could throw them.  

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

They arrived at the Lake of Shadows after a few days of travel.  Here, they tried their best to tread softly, knowing the stone giants were close by, but “quiet” and “dwarf” are not known for being synonymous.  Varr clanged along, almost daring the giants to find them.

And find them they did.

Two giants stood at each side of the entrance of the cavern that opened before the heroes.  The companions did not see them, but they could not miss the boulder that hurtled past them and crumbled against the wall.

“Know that I missed you on purpose,” bellowed the giant in Undercommon.  “Why have you come here?”

“Let us first try to negotiate with them,” said Ziona in common.  Then, to the giants, “We want only safe passage through the Lake of Shadow.  We are searching for our friends.”

“You _dare_ enter The Lake of Shadow, drow kin?!”

Another boulder soared though the air, just narrowly missing the half-drow.

“We fight against the followers of Kiaransalee,” called Belasco.  “We fight against the same enemy.”

“Drow _are_ our enemies,” shouted the giant, “and it is plain you are drow.”

“They do not trust us,” translated Ziona for the others.  “The drow are their enemy.  Ready your weapons.”

Two twelve-foot giants stepped into view.  They resembled large humans, except that their skin was as gray as slate.  The companions knew there would be no negotiating with the giants now, for in their fists were boulders nearly the size of Varr!  






“Now this is my kind of negotiating!” said Belasco, twirling his longswords from their sheaths.

In a blur it began.  Belasco did not wait for the giants to unleash another armful of boulders upon them.  Instead, he began slashing and cutting into the tough hide of the stone giants with his gleaming swords.

Beside him were Tark and Avangel, who had advanced on the second giant and were now smashing and skewering at it with their weapons.

Meanwhile, Dent unleashed his fury through his arrows, hitting his mark each and every time.  At his side was Ziona, who had cast Moonblade, creating a magical bastard sword that stemmed from her palm.  Rossal was there to back them up with spells as needed.

Varr, who was now frothing with excitement at the melee, made his way noisily to the giant that was attacking Belasco.  The giant was almost happy to see the stout dwarf, thinking it finally had a foe it could hit. It seemed that the shady drow disappeared and reappeared in a different spot just as the giant thought he would squash the life out of him.  Belasco took great pleasure in angering his foe, often taunting him at it’s horrible swings and misses.

All of this commotion alerted other giants in the area.  Soon, the large cavern was brimming with twelve-foot giants that were intent on destroying the intruders. Their footsteps rumbled the ground as they strode into the room, hurling stones and boulders and pounding their fists down at the companions.

Tark continued to crush his electric mace into his foes, and even took a moment or two every now and then to tease Avangel, who was not having much luck striking their enemies at all.

Not far from them, Varr and Belasco were cutting down giants as a lumberjack claims trees.  It was becoming somewhat of a sport between the men of the group, in fact.  When Dent’s arrows pierced the stony hide of a giant and felled the beast, Belasco was often heard chuckling, “I soften them up for you, and you take the kill!”

The battle raged on, and just when it seemed that all the giants in the Shore of Shadow had been slaughtered, more had come to join the fight.  The heroes were beginning to slow and tire, but still they fought until there were no more giants to enter the cavern.  

“I think it’s safe to say our enemy is defeated,” said Ziona breathlessly.

Large corpses lay strewn about in every direction.  Dust and dirt cycled through the air, carried on the breeze that was born from the momentum of the giants’ fall to the ground. 

“I think it’s safe to say I claimed the most,” smiled Dent.

“I don’t know that I believe _that_,” said Belasco.  “Especially since any kills you claim add to my number…you are after all, my possession.”

At this they had a chuckle, and accepted healing from Ziona and Tark.  Belasco hesitated a moment, then, with a stern look at Ziona, approached Tark and thanked him for the heal.  Ziona only turned away assisted Dent with his wounds.

“Not that I was keeping count, for it is a foolish game,” she said with a smile, “but I do believe you were in the lead.”


_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## Horacio

Wonderful update, as usual, Ziona


----------



## belasco

> “Not that I was keeping count, for it is a foolish game,” she said with a smile, “but I do believe you were in the lead




Not that you were keeping count?!  You weren't! You were baking christmas cookies in the kitchen!

/grumble

Stupid twink archer.. I'm going to sell him to a mind flayer.   

Anyone want to buy a green half elf ranger?  Anyone?  Anyone?  Tsunami?  Tsunami?  Anyone?


----------



## Ziona

belasco said:
			
		

> * Not that you were keeping count?!  You weren't! You were baking christmas cookies in the kitchen!
> *




Hey, I asked if you had any details you could give me, (since I was baking for my holiday office party), but you just said Varr probably grumbled and told me how Belasco cut into everything...nice details! LOL


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

What was the final score, does anyone know? Just to stoke the fires of competitiveness? 

And, yay the update, too!


----------



## Ziona

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *What was the final score, does anyone know? Just to stoke the fires of competitiveness?
> 
> And, yay the update, too! *




Honestly, I don't know because I was baking cookies & pizza (which they stopped complaining about once I let them eat some!), so the guys would probably know better than I what the count was like.  I just have a few notes and some minor details Xaltar and the group gave me.


----------



## belasco

Whats this?  A new Unusual Site?!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

belasco said:
			
		

> *Whats this?  A new Unusual Site?! *




Interesting stuff!

I voted for Ziona, BTW.


----------



## belasco

Curse you Tallarn!



> I voted for Ziona, BTW.




In the 'who should Belasco cut up into lots o'lil peices' poll?


----------



## Celtavian

*RE*

ROFL!! That sight is funny. I wonder if anyone will bid on Dent.


----------



## Ziona

*Re: RE*



			
				Celtavian said:
			
		

> *ROFL!! That sight is funny. I wonder if anyone will bid on Dent. *




Yeah, that's one of my favorites on the site...wonder what Dent will think?



> _Originally posted by Tallarn_
> 
> *I voted for Ziona, BTW.*




WOOT!  I got a vote!! I got a vote!!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

*Re: Re: RE*



			
				Ziona said:
			
		

> *WOOT!  I got a vote!! I got a vote!!  *




Jest a token of ma appreciation, ma'am.


----------



## denmstrsn

When ever belasco mentions that he owns Dent, Dent just scowls at him.  Also, when Dent mentions it, he says it with contempt.


----------



## Ziona

*The Shrine of the Claw*

The companions proceeded into the cavern where the giants had entered, and saw that it opened into the Lake of Shadows.  There they found a desolate shore, and a hole that lead to an upper level.  The rungs leading up were sized for twelve-foot giants, so it was somewhat awkward for them to climb, but they eventually made their way to the top.  

It was here that they found a room full of loot, including several things that had belonged to Dent before he was sold as a slave.  Among those things was a ruby.  Dent rolled the gem in his palm, thinking of the tiger it once birthed.

“I will be able to restore her once I’ve rested the night,” said Avangel, knowing what Dent must be thinking.  

“It seems we’ve cleaned this area out,” said Tark.  “It seems a good place for a rest.”

“Rest?” huffed Varr.  “We’ve only just begun!”

“We’ve traveled far this day,” said Ziona.  “We shall pick up and set out across the Lake of Shadows in the morning.”

Belasco eyed her suspiciously.  Could she be setting them up?  Perhaps he worried too much…Dent and Varr seemed to trust her without question, but he had not seen Dent in years.  Should he trust the ranger’s judgment?  He _had_ been known to travel with halflings…

“I believe the area is inhabited by kuo-toa,” said Belasco.  “I don’t think they would travel across the water to disturb the giants, so perhaps this is a good place to rest.  Still, I think it wise to keep a sharp eye out for danger.”

He cast Ziona a sidelong glance, then sat with Varr and discussed their victory against the giants.  It seemed the two shared a love of battle, and were finally starting to get along well.  Ziona wondered if she would ever gain the trust of the ever-suspicious drow.

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

The next day, when Avangel woke everyone after his watch, he took the gem from Dent and began to chant.  The words were not familiar to the clerics, and the procedure was odd indeed.  

Before their eyes, Avangel seemed to channel a darkness that he transferred from his palm to the gem.  He set the ruby upon the stony ground and watched as it transformed into an ebony tiger with smoky black stripes.  The companions stared wide-eyed at the feline, wondering what they had just witnessed.

“Haley?” 

The tiger looked up at the half-elf and walked calmly over to him, nuzzling her nose against his palm lovingly.  Dent knelt down and rubbed the scruff of her neck.

“Thank you, my friend,” said the ranger, standing up.

Avangel only nodded, happy to see the feline returned to his friend.

“She looks so…different,” said Ziona.

“She may have different abilities as well,” said Avangel.  “She will learn to use them in time.”

Dent was so pleased to have his companion back, he didn’t venture to ask questions.  To him, she may have looked different, but she was the same old Haley.

As the heroes made their way back down to the shore, they realized there was no way to cross the lake and get to the island beyond.

“Any thoughts on how to cross the lake?” said Belasco to Tark.  

“I can create a bridge,” said Ziona before Tark could reply.  

“It would have to be a long and sturdy bridge if you expect us to cross it,” said Belasco sharply.

“The Moonpath is unwavering and solid.  It will suffice,” she said.

She walked to the edge of the lake and began to pray.  Pinpoints of light began to glimmer at her feet and sparkled outward, creating a crystalline bridge that stretched the length of the lake and ended on the edge of the island.

Without a word of thanks, Belasco drew his swords and ran across the Moonpath.  Tark smiled at Ziona as he passed, followed by Varr, Dent, and Haley. 

“After you, milady,” said Avangel.  

Ziona, with Rossal perched happily upon her shoulder, crossed the bridge with Avangel just behind them.  

As they made their way to the other side and walked upon the island, they saw a building of granite, decorated with carvings of fish, squids, and fish-like humanoids.  The doorway was flanked by statues that resembled the fish people in the carvings, which had rounded bodies and slender limbs.  Their mouths were wide, and their eyes bulged in their bullet-shaped heads.

“Odd lookin’ fellows,” noted Varr.

Belasco reached for the door handle and gave it a twist.  As he did, he felt suddenly lightheaded and weak.

“Belasco?” 

“It’s okay,” he replied to Tark.  “I feel…weak.  Some sort of trap on the door.”

As they entered the foyer, they saw another fish-like statue, only this one stood ten-feet tall and held a staff in it’s hands.  It’s pointed teeth jutted out of it’s wide mouth, making it look wicked and evil, while the spikes protruding from it’s spine made it seem more sinister than the previous statues. 

“Allow me to open the door this time,” communicated Rossal.  

The pseudodragon began to cast, his tiny, scaled hands contorting and pointing until _pop!_ The door swung open.

“Why are you here?” demanded a fish-like creature in Undercommon.

Belasco strode forward.  “We are looking for our companions.”

“If they were brought here,” said the kuo-toa in a slimy voice, “they were fed to the master.”

“Fed?” asked Ziona.

“Leave now, lest you be fed to the master, as well!”

The odd fish-eyes of the kuo-toa lingered a moment on Avangel, and it’s wide mouth formed a frown.  Belasco followed the glare, and realized that the creature recognized Avangel.

“You know our friend?”

“I recognize the winged one,” it replied.

“Then perhaps you remember our other friends,” said Ziona.  “A halfling, and a gnome wizard.”

“If you refuse to leave our Shrine to the master, then you will be fed to the master!” 

The kuo-toa started to advance on the heroes, but he was not fast enough.  Dent lashed out with First Light and cut the creature’s charge short.  Belasco joined the fray, and after striking the kuo-toa twice, his gleaming Sword of Life-Stealing flew from his hand, narrowly missing the ranger.  Without missing a beat, however, the drow grasped his remaining longsword with both hands and slammed it into the kuo-toa.  It’s already-bulging eyes looked as though they would pop from it’s head with the force of the attack.  

The ensuing commotion alerted more fish-people, who ran into the room to join the battle.  Magic Missiles soared through the air as Rossal hovered above the kuo-toa, while Belasco exterminated the first guard.  

As Dent approached the two guards who entered the room, one withdrew a step and stuck it’s spear into the advancing ranger.  He cried out in pain as it’s tip sunk deep into his flesh.  Belasco ran to Dent’s side and attacked one of the kuo-toas.  His sword whistled through the air and his fierce attack sliced into the fish-man’s shoulder and exposed the bone. 

Ziona’s Moonblade leapt from her palm and she ran towards the melee, while Avangel speared the kuo-toa who’s shoulder had been rendered useless by Belasco.  The watery beast fell to the floor in a splat.

“That’s one for me,” said Avangel, getting in on the game.

“You’re cutting down the foes I’ve already injured,” barked Belasco. 

“If you weren’t so slow, I wouldn’t have to,” smirked the celestial elf.

“More on the balcony above us!” shouted Dent.

At that moment, the kuo-toa on the balcony joined hands, and a loud crackle filled the air as a lightning bolt shot forward and struck the heroes.

Utilizing his boots, Belasco ran forward and grabbed his waylaid sword.  He then cast Darkness upon a coin and threw it onto the balcony.  This seemed to slow the kuo-toa who were now scrambling in the blackness.

Meanwhile, Dent dropped First Light at his feet, and snatched his bow from his back.  With a quick, fluid movement, the ranger fired his bow at point-blank range and struck his foes mercilessly.

Tark took a wand from his bag, flooding his foes with a searing holy light, while Ziona prayed to Eilistraee to heal her companions.  The heroes fought and destroyed many of the fish-people, but more poured into the room to join the melee. Avangel flew up to the balcony and finished off the kuo-toa there, while Belasco and Varr fought as a duo, chopping and slicing their way though their enemies.  Dent, whose arrows were few, found himself hitting his mark effortlessly, while Ziona attacked with her Moonblade and scrambled the magic of the kuo-toa she hit. 

Before long, the heroes had cut down the last of their fishy foes and stood on the blue and green tiles that were slick with blood.  

“There’s a pool in here,” called Rossal.  

Ziona followed her friend into the next room to inspect the pool while Tark restored Belasco’s strength.

“I would assume their ‘master’ resides there,” said Dent.

“What sort of master could it be?  A larger version of the fish folk?” asked Ziona.

“Perhaps,” said Dent rubbing his chin.  “I haven’t encountered their kind before.”

“I believe they are kuo-toa,” said Belasco, entering the room.  “They fit the descriptions and stories I’ve heard of such beasts anyhow.”

“What’re we do now?” asked Varr, who axe was still dripping with fishy remains.

“We could travel across the remaining lake and see what is at the otherside,” said Tark.

“That is the way we must go to get to Maerimydra,” said Belasco.  

“I cannot create another bridge yet,” said Ziona.  “I must rest and pray to my Goddess.”

Belasco sighed heavily, as though he were not surprised.

“Is there anything you can do, Tark?”

“Afraid not, my friend.  Perhaps tomorrow I can use the wind to make us soar above the lake,” he said with a thoughtful look upon his face.

“So that’s it?” said Varr.

“Looks like we’re stuck here another day,” said Belasco with impatience.  “Unless anyone has a better plan.”

“It is a long way,” said Avangel.  “We will need magical assistance if there are no skiffs or rafts to be found.”

“Our luck will be better tomorrow,” said Tark brightly.

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

Dent and Haley scouted the area surrounding the building, but found no sign of life outside of the fish-folk shrine.  Back inside, they split up watches and began resting for the night.  

Ziona and Avangel took first watch.  Avangel spent much of his time pacing the rooms, making sure nothing was lurking about.  Rossal slumbered next to Dent and Haley, while Ziona hummed quietly after her prayers.

Varr, Dent and Haley took second watch, where Varr spent most of the time describing Icewind Dale to Dent, and how he preferred the cold to the damp and stifling air of the Underdark.

On the final watch, Belasco and Tark talked about where they would be traveling in the morning, when they heard an odd splash come from the pool.  They both got to their feet and approached the pool, but saw nothing.  Belasco retreated into the shadow where he hid himself, while Tark drew his weapon and began to wake the group.

As they awoke, they heard a grunt of pain come from the room with the pool.  As they entered, they saw a kuo-toa with spikes poking from it’s back dive into water, while Belasco recovered from the strike he took.

“He was invisible,” said the drow.

“He won’t go far,” said Ziona.  

She stepped closer to the pool and began to chant.  Her words sounded slick and bubbly, and slowly the water in the pool began to swirl, then it began to rise.  She expected to extract the kuo-toa from the water, but pulled forth something else completely.

Long, dark tentacles shot out of the water and began thrashing around the room, and water began to flood the floor.







“That’s no kuo-toa!” exclaimed Tark.

Dent recognized the swinging tentacles.

“Their master is a kraken!”

_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## Horacio

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Interesting stuff!
> 
> I voted for Ziona, BTW.  *




I voted for Ziona too


----------



## belasco

Great update Ziona!  Poor Avangel isn't going to get many kills the way our DM rolls!  lol.  Lets never get Xaltar new dice (like it matters)


----------



## Ziona

Ooooh...game night tonight!  I'm only two sessions away from being completely caught up with the story.  Of course, after tonight it will be 3 sessions, but I'll be working diligently, promise!


----------



## PaynAndispare

Yessss, game night!!

I was gonna vote for Halfling Sally but I didn't see her on the list.  Oh well, mark one up for Gnettles   I loved that little Gnome *sniff*

Love the site Belasco!!  Hey, would you accept a nice pair of magic gloves and a Desmodu medallion in trade for Dent?


----------



## belasco

> Hey, would you accept a nice pair of magic gloves and a Desmodu medallion in trade for




Hmmn.. If I don't get a better offer.  I keep the rangers stuff though.. you can have the cat.  I don't want anyone calling me Drizzt!


----------



## denmstrsn

What was the score from last night?  I think the dwarf got the most.
I'll trade the drows life for his slave.  If the master will allow it.


----------



## Dartan

YEAH!!!!!!!!  Varr got the real nasty one and the head guy there.   He's so tough.....


----------



## Ziona

Hello all...

I have not forgotten about the story, but I have been working on my own website, (which I figured I'd pimp here).  I hope to have campaign info for The Unusual Heroes, as well as character info, art, and more at:

www.zionasrealm.com  

As for the story, I worked on it somewhat over the weekend, and will be ready to post very soon.  As always, thanks for your patience.


----------



## Ziona

*The Kraken*

As the tentacles struck out and wriggled in front of Ziona’s face, Belasco leapt forward and began his attack.  The drow had been ready, awaiting the kuo-toa that Ziona was expecting to pull forth.  It mattered not to him that it was a kraken and not the fish person he had been anticipating. 

Seeing their foe spilling out before them, the other heroes sprang to life.  Tark began to pray, but as he did, his words fell flat, and his spell seemed to have no effect.  Cursing his luck, he tried again, this time hoping to crush the kraken with a wall of stone.  His effort fell short, but the kraken’s reach did not.  Four more tentacles flew from the pool and ensnared Tark, who tried in vain to free himself.

Realizing her companion may be dragged into the water, Ziona quickly started to pray.  She summoned the holy light of her goddess and directed the searing beam into the kraken.  Though it recoiled in pain, it did not drop Tark.

Belasco, wielding his longswords with skill and grace, diced into the arms that held Tark fast, and sliced them asunder.  Black, oily blood poured from the stumps, sending sprays of the slick substance all about the floor.  It mingled with the water that was already flooding the area, and caused several of the companions to slide around.  

Rossal, hovering in the air, was unaffected by the mess on the floor.  He pulled forth a wand and pointed it at the kraken.  Seconds later, a lightning bolt crackled forward and left a smoldering spot upon the creature’s hide.  

Meanwhile, Dent used First Light to lob off several more tentacles.  As he turned, he saw Haley as she entered the room and strode toward him.  He felt a momentary spark of fear and dread when he saw her, but it passed just as soon as it came.  He ignored the feeling, and quickly turned back to his foe.

Beside him, Varr was huffing and grumbling wildly as he swung his axe and brought it down three times upon the kraken.  It’s black blood flowed freely now, and the heroes watched as it quickly retreated into it’s now murky pool.

“Go!  Go you slimy squid!” spat Varr.  “You’ll not escape my axe if you show yourself again!”

“What exactly were you thinking, bringing such a beast to the surface?” demanded Belasco.

Ziona gazed coldly at him.

“It was my intention to draw the kuo-toa from the water.”

“I wonder about your intentions,” hissed Belasco.

“There is no reason to wonder about Miss Ziona, lad,” said Varr growing annoyed.  “Now let her be.”

Belasco shot her an icy gaze, as if to say he would be watching her. 

“You should continue resting,” said Tark.  “The night is far from over.  Belasco and I will finish off our watch.”

The companions settled back down to sleep in the adjacent room, while Tark and Belasco decided to stay with them, since there wasn’t blood and water on the floor there.  After a short while, Belasco decided to have a look in the room with the pool.

“I’m going to use my ring and enter the room,” he explained to Tark.  “I want to be sure nothing is exiting that pool.”

He activated his ring and disappeared from sight.  

Tark stood watching over his companions, whose dreams were no doubt riddled with water and fish people.  He listened carefully, trying to hear if Belasco had run into anything from the pool.  He raised an eyebrow, thinking he heard something.  He turned and began making his way toward the door when he heard a loud, painful grunt.  As he turned around, he saw a kuo-toa had leapt upon Avangel and sent a spear into his shoulder.

Avangel sat up angrily and faced the kuo-toa, but before he could react, Varr was already upon it.  Three chops from Varr and a few arrows from Dent, and the kuo-toa was down.

Ziona approached the creature in an attempt to make sure it was dead.  Before she could touch it, however, Belasco appeared. He stabbed his longsword into the kuo-toa and twisted it quickly, cutting a large gash into it’s chest.

“That’s how you ensure an enemy is dead,” he snapped.

He then grabbed the kuo-toa corpse and skewered it upon the statue’s spear that stood within the room.

“I’m not sure I approve of your methods,” said Ziona coolly.

“This is the Underdark, half-drow, Not the sunny surface.”

“I am well aware of that,” she said growing angry. “I have faced many dangers here.”

“Indeed,” chortled Belasco.

Ziona’s grey skin burned red.  

“I was recently _flayed alive_, remember?!”  she shouted.  

“Then you now know what it is to live and survive in the Underdark,” he spat.

“Do *not* pretend to know the anguish and pain I suffered!” she bellowed.  “You have no idea how it feels to have the skin torn from your body!  The sound of flesh ripping! Have you heard it mingled with the evil laughter of your captors?!  Have you felt the excruciating burn until you thought you would go mad and beg for death, only to be cursed with undeath?!  No, Belasco Baenre, do _not_ mock my pain!  It is unlike any you have ever known, and I pray you will never know it.”

“I would mention the pain of the drow whips, but I am sure you are familiar with the pain they can cause,” he said coolly.  “All drow females know how to wield them.”

Ziona drew a deep breath, controlling her emotion.

“I find your judgment of me to be unwarranted, Baenre.  You have many demons in your past that you must overcome.  I pray that time will help you see the truth.”

“Time heals all wounds,” said Belasco darkly, “but not all scars.”

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

The next morning, Tark cast upon Belasco, who had still felt weak from the trap he set off the previous day, while Ziona healed Avangel. 

“We should enter the pool,” said Belasco after the healing. “No doubt the kraken lives.”

“What would killing the kraken prove?” asked Dent. 

“Kuo-toas worship this creature,” said Belasco.  “It is surely evil.  They are also escaping into the pool.  Who knows if there are more passages down there.”

“And what about your friends?” asked Tark.  “What if the kuo-toa fed them to the kraken?  Wouldn’t you feel better knowing you checked?”

“We cannot breathe and swim as the kuo-toa do,” said Varr.

“I can help with that,” said Tark.  

“Ziona?  What do you think?” asked Dent.

“I think it seems frivolous,” she said.  “If Lox or Gnettles were fed to the kraken, we would have found traces of them or their belongings by now.”

“Their bones could be in that pool,” said Tark.  

“Or they could be held captive elsewhere,” said Ziona.  

“If you can make me swim or breathe under water, I’ll be ready to cut down that slimy squid!” said Varr.

“Take off your armor and let’s go,” said Belasco, turning away from Ziona and Dent.

Tark looked to the two of them.

“Are you sure you won’t accompany us?” he asked.  

“I’m staying here with Ziona and Haley,” said Dent.

“I understand,” said Tark.  “Avangel?”

“I will stay here as well,” he said.

“Very well,” said Tark.  “With any luck, we’ll slay the beast and return swiftly.”

The cleric cast upon Varr, Belasco and himself and off they went, armorless, into the pool.

Avangel sat in the other room with Haley, while Ziona, Dent, and Rossal stood beside the pool.  The half-elf and half-drow discussed the previous night’s events, and what they should do next.

“There is no telling what they have done to Gnettles and Lox,” said Ziona.  “If Belasco is right about one thing, it’s the fact that the Underdark is full of evil which does not hesitate to kill and maim and torture.”

“I’m sorry that things escalated the way they did last night,” said Dent.  “Belasco has always been a suspicious one, but I don’t understand why he is so hard on you.”

“He must have had a very hard life,” said Ziona quietly.  “I do not fault him, I almost pity him.  I will just have to earn his trust.”

Dent just watched the pool, thinking of the kraken and it’s wriggling tentacles.  Then suddenly, he was reminded of the feeling that swept over him the night before.  

“Something is odd about Haley,” he said.  “She has a different quality about her now.”

“I wasn’t going to mention it,” said Ziona, “but I felt chilled when she entered the room last night.”

“I felt it, too.  Avangel mentioned she may have new abilities,” said Dent, “but I didn’t think she would be quite so…altered.”

“I’m sure she will return to herself once again,” said Ziona.  

They sat looking into the murky pool, wondering what was happening below them.

“Maybe we should have gone with them,” said Ziona.

“Maybe they shouldn’t have gone,” said Dent.

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

Below Dent and Ziona, Tark, Belasco and Varr swam a long way down until they came upon a cavern.  Belasco, utilizing his Boots of Speed, was able to reach the cavern first.  As he swam towards the entrance, the tentacles of the kraken reached out for him. He cast faerie fire upon the beast, allowing him to see his foe more clearly.  His cloak helped him escape the kraken’s first five swipes, but the sixth and seventh struck him, and he was grappled. 

Meanwhile, Varr made his way toward the cavern, while Tark began to cast.  The dwarf readied a dagger, but before he could hit the “slimy squid,” he, too, was grappled.  The kraken squeezed his foes mercilessly, but it could not prevent Belasco from attacking again.  The drow scored a nasty hit, causing the black blood to cloud the water. 

Beside him, Varr was beginning to grow angry.  Even in the murky water, it was easy to see the dwarf’s face turn red with rage.  He stabbed and sliced eagerly at the kraken’s tentacles, hitting each time. 

Above them Tark was busy fending off a baby whale.  The angry orca gnashed it’s teeth and attacked.  But Tark was not alone, for he had summoned celestial orcas of his own!  The two orcas listened to their master as he ordered one to help Belasco and Varr, and the other to attack the evil whale.

The celestial orca charged the kraken, but was quickly snatched and grappled alongside Varr and Belasco.  But it, too, continued to attack, biting wildly at the tentacles that held it.  The water was quickly becoming black with the inky blood of the kraken, who was still greatly injured from the night before.  Therefore, it was not long before the beast fell.  Varr delivered the final blow, which set the three of them free from the tentacles. 

Though the water was dark with the death of the kraken, the companions could see the multitude of treasure that the beast had kept.  

“Surely Lox Lumley has not been here,” thought Varr.  “Lest his tiny halfling corpse be happily resting upon this horde!”

_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## Horacio

Great update, as usual, Ziona!!!


----------



## Ziona

Wow! Ziona has 10 votes in Belasco's poll.  Thanks guys! I'm touched...  

Tonight is game night!  It seems everytime I post, we play again, so it's a vicious loop that I can't get out of...I'm always 3 sessions behind!  Ah well, looking forward to playing tonight.  Only 1/2 an hour more to work then I can go home and game. Woot!!


----------



## Dartan

Nice write up Ziona.  Yeah game night....we need to heat things up tonight, since it's so cold here....hate new england in the winter.


----------



## Celtavian

*Re*

Good write up!! I can't wait for the Unusual Heroes to get to the meat of this module. I know Xaltar must have something horrible in store.

Hehe, mix up.


----------



## Wee Jas

> I can't wait for the Knights to get to the meat of this module




Whoah.  The KNIGHTS are going to Faerun!  Whoo hoo!


----------



## denmstrsn

Great write up Ziona.
Another write up soon would be nice, since we are getting towards the end of this adventure.  And thank Mielikki for that.  Sunlight would be a welcolmed thing after months in the underdark.


----------



## PaynAndispare

I must agree Dent, it will be nice to be outside once again ... that is if we make it out alive


----------



## Ziona

*Glouroth’s Chasm*

Ziona and Dent stood talking with Avangel when an exasperated Varr emerged from the pool.

“Ah, the treasure!” he gurgled.

“Defeat the kraken I assume?” asked Dent.

“No help to you, laddie,” teased Varr with a smirk.  “Now make yourself useful, and give me a hand.”

Dent helped the dwarf heave a sack of gold coins out of the water.  

“There’s more where that came from, too,” smiled the dwarf before he plunged back under the water.

Within half an hour the heroes, with help from the celestial orcas, had emptied the kraken’s horde and taken what they deemed valuable. 

“Any sign of Lox or Gnettles?” asked Ziona.

“Not that we could tell,” said Tark.  

“None of their belongings were among the treasure,” said Dent.  “I think it’s safe to assume they were not here.”

“Unless they were digested,” said Belasco.

“I think we should go on the assumption that they were not,” said Ziona, “and continue searching for them elsewhere.”

“We must cross the Lake of Shadow,” said Avangel.  “As I said before, it will require magical means since there are no skiffs available to us.”

“Can you form another bridge, Ziona?” asked Dent.

“The distance is too great.  Perhaps if we could fly across.”

“I can use the wind to carry us across,” said Tark, “though I do not think it will support us all.”

“How many can it support?” asked Dent.

“All but two,” said Tark. 

“I can carry Ziona while I fly across,” said Avangel.  “She and Rossal will be fine with me.”

Belasco’s eyes narrowed.  He did not trust the two of them, or the feline that Avangel had brought to life.  He wondered what mischief they might cause. 

“And you would agree to this arrangement?” he asked Ziona.

“If that is the way we must travel to find our friends, then I agree,” replied Ziona. 

“Then we should be off,” said Tark.  

The heroes left the shrine and walked back out onto the island, where Tark began to pray.

“See you on the otherside of the lake,” said Dent to Ziona and Avangel.

A moment later, a great gust of wind wound around them and carried them away.  As Ziona watched them go, Avangel knelt down and offered to lift her.  Rossal curled up into her cloak, and off they flew.

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

After arriving on the opposite side of the lake, Avangel, Ziona and Rossal regrouped with their companions and continued traveling on foot.  It was several days before they came upon the tunnel that opened into the base of a chasm.  Looking up, the heroes could see no ceiling, and found only a great iron gong with a mallet to match. 

“What now?” asked Tark.

“Looks to me like we’re supposed to smash that mallet into the gong,” mumbled Varr.

“For what purpose?” thought Belasco aloud.

“Give me a moment, and we may know,” said Tark.  He cast Augury and asked “Will ringing this gong have a bad effect?”

The group stood around the gong waiting, while Varr clutched the mallet anxiously.

“I feel that it could be good or bad,” said Tark.  

“I’m ringing the blasted thing!” shouted Varr.  He pulled back his arm and swung the mallet into the gong with a ferocity only a dwarf could possess. 

The sound of the gong made the heroes start.  It was a woeful sound that resonated throughout the chasm and put the heroes on edge.  Dent readied his bow, and Ziona cast Moonblade, while Belasco’s hands fidgeted anxiously near the hilts of his swords.  Even Varr looked taken aback as he dropped the mallet and reached shakily for his axe.

Before them, a strongly built creature with leathery black wings emerged from the darkness above.  Three more of the creatures, known as kir-lanan appeared from the darkness as well. 






“Who is your leader?” asked the first in Undercommon.

Belasco and Ziona, being the only two in the group who could speak in Undercommon stepped forward at the same time.  

“Do you continue to honor the pact?”

“Which pact do you refer?” asked Belasco.

The kir-lanan raised it’s brow with suspicion.

“Who do you worship?”

“I worship only power,” said Belasco.  “Who do you bow down to?”

“We are the kir-lanan.  We are the godless,” it bellowed.  “I ask again…which deity do you worship?”

Ziona looked at Belasco, who was now fuming.  She knew the drow would not claim allegiance to either of the drow goddesses that were plaguing the Underdark.  






“I worship no deity!” shouted Belasco as he drew his longswords. 

Ziona turned and translated for the group, “Ready your weapons!”

The kir-lanan began to call out angrily in an ancient language that only Rossal seemed to recognize. 

“Better be ready for this!” warned the psuedodragon. “They’re summoning their dragon, Glouroth!”


_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## Horacio

wow, and now Ziona begins with cliffhangers! 

Good!!!


----------



## Celtavian

*Re*

Now the Unusual Heroes are in for a nasty dragon fight. Somebody is probably going to die. Ack.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Dragon! Dragon! Dragon! Woo hoo!

I love reading about Dragon fights...


----------



## PaynAndispare

Dragons!  Big and mean and nasty, and those damnable breath weapons ... *gasp*


----------



## Ziona

*The Dragon’s Horde*

A low moan could be heard from the darkness, along with the whistle of wings beating against the breeze.  Before Glouroth arrived however, the heroes sprang into action.  Varr popped the cork on his last Fly potion, soared forward and swung his axe into the kir-lanan that had first spoken.  The creature was not foolish enough to let the dwarf hit him again.  Instead, he flew above him and reached his hands downward in an attempt to dig his claws into Varr’s flesh.

On the ground below, Tark had cast Fly on Belasco, while Ziona cast Air Walk on Dent.  The ranger and warrior took to the sky and attacked the kir-lanan that were gliding around in the dank darkness.  

“Glouroth is upon us!” communicated Rossal urgently.

The dragon emerged from the darkness above, it’s frightful presence pouring over the heroes.  Only Tark and Ziona seemed unshaken by the sight of the dragon, while the immense creature made the others shaky and nervous.  

Glouroth looked upon his prey, opened his enormous mouth, and sent a cone of smoking shadows upon them.  Belasco and Varr, who were caught amongst the muck with the kir-lanan, felt greatly weakened.  They continued to fight, however.  Belasco swooped around in the air, slicing into the kir-lanan, while Varr charged straight for the dragon in his rage.  The dwarf was able to smash his axe into the hide of the dragon twice, causing it to shriek wildly in pain. 

Meanwhile, more kir-lanan were appearing in the air and on the ground.  Avangel used his spear to fend them off, while Tark and Ziona were busy casting.  Blood rained from the sky as Dent and Belasco attacked the flying kir-lanan.  

Tark stepped back behind where Ziona and Avangel were fighting and began to cast, making sure his spell was not interrupted.  The misty words rolled off his tongue and his prayer was complete.  He looked up and watched as his spell engulfed the dragon in green flame.  Glouroth wailed and roared briefly before the spell destroyed him entirely.

The raging Varr swiped at the air where the dragon’s form dissipated, and the kir-lanan looked around them in shock.  They ceased their attacks and looked upon the heroes.  

One lowered his head and spoke in Undercommon, “You are great warriors, and we surrender.  You may pass without incident.”

“They are allowing us to pass,” translated Ziona with relief.

“Give us the dragon’s treasure and we’ll let you live,” spat Belasco.

The kir-lanan looked up with disgust at the drow. 

“Ungrateful wretch!  I’ll have your head!”

He lunged at Belasco, and the battle suddenly ensued. 

“What’s going on?” shouted Dent.

“I thought they surrendered?” asked Tark.

“Belasco demanded the dragon’s horde,” yelled Ziona. “We have insulted them…we must fight!”

The kir-lanan were now angry and fighting hard, though their numbers were now very few.  Belasco’s longswords dripped with the blood of  his enemies as he sliced through them one by one.  Dent’s arrows hit their mark each time, while Tark’s mace gave each foe an electric charge before sending them to their deaths.  Varr was still frothing with rage while swinging Frostbite wildly, and Ziona’s Moonblade dealt a vicious blow to the kir-lanan attacking her.  Finally, it seemed the battle was over.

“Fools,” chortled Belasco while Tark was restoring his strength.  “They would be alive now if they had just handed over the treasure of the dragon.”

“Try to keep in mind this is not a treasure hunt we’re on,” called Ziona. She was busy tending to Varr. 

“Maybe not for you, half-drow,” replied Belasco.  “I’m sure you have more shady plans in mind.”

“You question my intentions, yet you lead the group to danger.  We could have passed without incident if not for your greed.”

“It is over and done,” interrupted Dent.  “No need to bicker now.”

“Thank you, Miss Ziona.  I feel my strength return,” said Varr, wiping the spittle from his beard.  “Now, let’s find that treasure!”

Just then, Avangel swooped down from the darkness above.

“I have found it already,” he said.  “Follow me.”

Those who could fly or airwalk did so, while Avangel carried Ziona, Tark and Haley to the top of the cliff where the dragon once resided.  Upon seeing the gold and gems, Rossal shot out from Ziona’s cloak and nestled among the treasure like a cat in a sunbeam.

“A dragon’s horde, indeed!” laughed Dent.








_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## Dartan

Nice update Ziona.  Game night tomorrow, looks like we'll be finishing the Spider Queen...and on to new adventures.  Keep up the great writing, your almost caught up.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

And what a sweet image to finish on!

Truly a great SH Ziona, for me, this one is right up there with Pkitty and Sepulchrave in terms of wonderful player interaction and good writing. 

(I'm starting to sound more like Horacio than Horacio!)


----------



## Abacab

"Tark stepped back behind where Ziona and Avangel were fighting and began to cast, making sure his spell was not interrupted. The misty words rolled off his tongue and his prayer was complete. He looked up and watched as his spell engulfed the dragon in green flame. Glouroth wailed and roared briefly before the spell destroyed him entirely."

I'm just kinda curious as to what spell could destroy a shadow dragon quite like that.  Hopefully my PC's don't have one waiting in the background when/if they make it this far
 

Abacab


----------



## Elemental

Abacab said:
			
		

> *"Tark stepped back behind where Ziona and Avangel were fighting and began to cast, making sure his spell was not interrupted. The misty words rolled off his tongue and his prayer was complete. He looked up and watched as his spell engulfed the dragon in green flame. Glouroth wailed and roared briefly before the spell destroyed him entirely."
> 
> I'm just kinda curious as to what spell could destroy a shadow dragon quite like that.  Hopefully my PC's don't have one waiting in the background when/if they make it this far
> 
> 
> Abacab *




I'd say it was a _Destruction._


----------



## Ziona

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *And what a sweet image to finish on!
> 
> Truly a great SH Ziona, for me, this one is right up there with Pkitty and Sepulchrave in terms of wonderful player interaction and good writing.
> 
> (I'm starting to sound more like Horacio than Horacio!) *




 /blush

What a compliment!  I appreciate your praise.  It's a bit of an honor to have my SH compared to Pkitty's and Sepulchrave's!! Thank you.   

As for the image, I _love_ Tony DiTerlizzi's art.  Xaltar had the Dragon magazine with the pseudodragon article in it, and I thought of that picture when I was writing the story today.  I used that picture as my desktop image for awhile, and I remembered it was on DiTerlizzi's website, so I snagged it for the post.  Glad you like it.  

There is another picture DiTerlizzi did for a Magic card called  _Angelic Blessing_, which is probably my favorite.  I used to use it in my sig when I posted, because, without the wings, it's kind of what I've always pictured Ziona to look like.  (Thinking about it now, I should use it as my avatar...)

Thank you again for the compliment.  We play again tomorrow night, so I won't promise an update just yet.  And BTW Abacab, it was _Destruction_ that Tark cast upon the dragon.  Very deadly spell, indeed!


----------



## PaynAndispare

Aye, it was Destruction.  I started the first round with Tyche's Curse (prestige ability for an Auspician which has the same effects as bestow curse) which hit.  So I took 6 con away from the dragon, thus reducing his fort save by 3.  Never really thought my spell would get through but again, the luck of the gods was with me that day  

Great as usual Ziona ... looking forward to tonights adventure!!


----------



## Ziona

* Sekrr’s Lair*

The heroes traveled for days after their encounter with the kir-lanan and Glouroth.  They found only darkness and fitful rest as they journeyed, and were almost joyous when they came upon a cavern and a stream.  The water flowed into the cavern, making it nearly impossible to enter without jumping into the stream and making noise.

“Looks as though it would reach the dwarf’s chin,” said Belasco.  

Ziona clasped her holy symbol and prayed quietly.  As she did, the water began to lower until it was barely the depth of a puddle.

“Now that’s more like it,” smirked Varr and he clanked into the waterway.  

“I don’t think that was wise,” said Belasco with annoyance.  “You don’t think someone will notice their stream all but vanished?”

Ziona climbed down into the path that the water had been traveling and said, “It lasts only a short while.  I suggest you follow along…unless you _want_ to wade through three feet of flowing water.”

The rest of the group climbed down and walked along the new pathway, which lead to a large room that was full of fungus.  Upon entering, they interrupted two female drow who had been busy cultivating mushrooms. 

“Surface raiders!” cried the first in Undercommon.

“They have come here, to the master’s domain?  Fools,” growled the second.  

The first pulled a small knife from her boot, while the second held her sharp-edged gardening tool before her.

“Hope you’re ready to meet your evil, drow goddess, wenches!” bellowed Belasco as he strode forward, swords in hand. 

Belasco’s attacks were deadly, yet graceful.  His skill with the blades were rivaled only by the legendary Drizzt, who had once traveled with the group for a brief time.  As Ziona watched Belasco attack, she was reminded of the heroic drow that once helped her rescue her father.  She noted the style and grace of Belasco’s attacks, but realized he was almost more vicious, and seemed more heartless than Drizzt had ever been.  Even his size and stature were larger than most drow she had met. 

In a moment’s time, Belasco had slaughtered the first drow woman, and was about to carve into the next one, when Varr advanced on her.

“She’s mine, pointy ear!”

Varr swung Frostbite, which connected with the drow’s stomach, causing her to drop her weapon in pain.  As she clutched at her stomach and gasped a few last breaths, Varr brought his axe down again and finished the job he started. 

“And _that’s_ how drow women are to be handled,” spat Belasco.

Ziona looked at him, thinking again about the bitterness he possessed.  Surely his upbringing was comparable to Drizzt’s, yet their attitudes were so different.

“Do you have something to say, half-drow?” he grumbled, noticing her stare.

“Only that you remind me of someone we traveled with for a short time, though he was far better at controlling his anger at those who wronged him,” she replied.

“I’m sure he never faced the torture and atrocities that I have endured at the hands of drow women like yourself.”

“Actually, I’m sure that’s _exactly_ the treatment Drizzt Do’Urden received, Banrae,” she said coolly.  

“Drizzt?” asked Belasco with a hint of surprise.  “I didn’t know he had traveled among…”

“Now is not the time,” interrupted Dent.  “I think we have company!”

Dent had noticed the hole in the ceiling when the scuffle broke out, but only spied movement now.  As he warned the group, a large beholder lowered from the hole and looked upon the heroes with it’s many eyes.






Several rays shot forth from the wriggling eyes of the beholder, but only one struck it’s target.  Varr, who had been about to charge the monster, was suddenly moving very slowly.  He felt lethargic as he pushed himself to move and attack.






“Not a beholder,” grumbled Ziona.

“Fear not, milady,” said Tark, who was not far from the half-drow.  

He began to chant as he gripped the cold silver of his holy symbol.  The words were the same as those that he had recited a several days ago, and they yielded the same result.  Sekrr the beholder was suddenly engulfed in green, misty flames as the destruction spell obliterated him. 

“Not so bad, now was he?” said Tark musingly.

“That’s because you haven’t been petrified by them several times,” sighed Ziona.  “It’s very frustrating.”

“That is true,” said Tark.  “It is the luck of my god that keeps me safe.”

“Do you think there are more?” asked Avangel.

“There’s only one way to find out,” said Belasco.  “Haul me up there.”

Avangel flew Belasco to the top, then came down and helped the others into the upper cavern.  Here they found countless statues of adventurers, most of which were broken in the most despicable places, guaranteeing that they would return maimed (or worse) if the petrifaction was ever dispelled. 

“Look here,” called Dent.  “I think this one is okay…well, as ‘okay’ as a petrified elf can be.”

The group gathered around the elven statue, which stood with a bow gripped in one hand while reaching back with the other to get an arrow from his quiver.  

“Can we break the spell?” asked Dent.

“Allow me,” replied Tark, who cleared some room and began to pray.

The elf’s stony features began to soften and become alive with color as his flesh reverted back to it’s normal form.  As he came to life, his look was one of confusion and anger.

“Who are you?  What’s going on?”

“It’s okay,” said Dent.  “One of our clerics has broken the enchantment that was placed on you by the beholder.”

The elf looked around the room, remembering what had happened.  

“Where is it now?”

“Defeated,” said Tark proudly.  “What is your name, friend?”

“I am Roedyn.  I traveled here with a group, not unlike yourselves.  Several perished…the others were badly injured when we arrived here, in Sekrr’s lair.”

“How long have you been here?” asked Ziona.

Roedyn looked at her, realizing she was part drow.

“I’m not sure,” he replied hesitantly.

“It’s okay,” she said.  “I am not a drow of the Underdark.  I am part drow, and was raised on the surface.”

“Some of us did not have such luxuries,” blurted Belasco. 

“You travel among the drow?” asked Roedyn of Dent. 

“Trust me, they are worthy companions.  Even if they bicker like children from time to time.”

The heroes introduced themselves, and after talking with Roedyn for a short while, came to realize it had been nearly a decade that he had spent as a statue, unmoving in the Underdark. 

“Ziona,” called Rossal.  “Come quickly!”

She found the pseudodragon hovering beside a decapitated statue, with a small head in his hands.  He held the petrified head forward for all to see.

“Ziona, it’s Gnettles!!”


_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## Victim

Make Whole Cleric 2

That ought to fix those broken statues.


----------



## denmstrsn

Great write up Ziona.  I'm looking forward to the getting through this Underdark.  Right now we need only to find Lox and we are complete.


----------



## Horacio

Gnettles!!! Petrified and beheaded! 

Greta update, as always!


----------



## Celtavian

*Re*

This is definitely a fun ride. Xaltar really set things up nicely for the story flow. I can't wait to see how they find Lox. The poor little guy is probably itching to get back into action, though he will be upset that his brother died.

I really can't wait to see what happens when the Unusual Heroes get to the heart of the trouble. I bet that will make for some great battle stories.


----------



## Dartan

The question of Lox being found will soon be answered.  Poor Lox he really didn't deserve what happened.  Nice write up Ziona, can't wait for more.


----------



## Dartan

Still waiting for more Ziona.


----------



## denmstrsn

I'll put odds that she'll have an update by Tuesday.


----------



## Ziona

Ha! Taking bets on when I'll post again? That's pretty funny.
Last week was nice because I was able to do some updates while I was at work (bosses were away...). This week, I'm not so lucky.  But, I'll be working on the story soon.

Sorry, Dent, but I'm not sure it will be before tomorrow. However, Xaltar is having his Wisdom Teeth removed on Wednesday, so I'll be home with him. I'll probably work on the story then.  So, sit tight, and wish Xaltar good luck on Wednesday!


----------



## DarkElven

Bah! The SH was going wonderfully until you had to bring in that accursed Drizzt! He ruins things for dark elf lovers everywhere (including myself) who had blessedly never heard of Drizzt when dark elves became their favorite characters.

Anyway,
to Belasco: Beautifully done! I love your work. Never change! Don't let that half elf wench of Eilistraee get you doubting, she is most certainly out to betray you! They're all alike. If I were you I'd accidentally get her in a situation where she can enjoy the pleasures of getting flayed alive once more  . Of course if that cant happen a mysterious blade through the heart during the heat of battle just cant be avoided sometimes. The others are easily fooled by those who would make appear innocent. You know how those self-righteous dunderheads dont have the combined IQ of four rocks clumped together.
Thats why they need you, brother!

I also noticed your auction. A green skinned elf intrigues me. I happen to have enough gems in my hidden coffers to match the asking price. There'll be loads of fun disecting it to see why it looks like a plant. For a cut in the price, I'll even share the results.

Just remember there is an interested buyer out there!

-DarkElven
(Latest persona of Tarlyn Olonrae Aleanrahel, Monk of the Long Death).


----------



## Ziona

DarkElven said:
			
		

> *to Belasco: Beautifully done! I love your work. Never change!
> -DarkElven
> *




Wow, I bet I know who you voted for in the Favorite Unusual Hero poll!  

I know Belasco is on vacation in FL right now, but I'm sure he'll be delighted by your comments on both Drizzt and Ziona.  However, I'm not sure how Dent is going to feel about that offer...


----------



## DarkElven

More seriously,
Ziona, your storytelling is almost a match for Piratecat's IMNSHO. I could easily see it being novelized with just some styling changes and revisions  

This particular telling has me glued to my oh-so-comfortable recliner  

I have to say though that Belasco's character as he is portrayed through your story hour  having little to no idea how he is acted out throughout the actual session) is the most intriguing character by far due to his less than selfless motivations. He even comes complete with working complexes and hatreds I've seen many purely selfless characters played out with little bigotry and prejudice (although I am not accusing any character in the group with this) and the character concept of the drow anti-hero has always been my favorite archetype to model my characters on provided I can get away with playing a drow   . Yours/his representation fits that model fairly closely and in some manner it almost feels as if MY character has been transported in with the Unusual Heroes, making this telling all the more poignant. From what I've read, that character acts in many ways similar to the way I play mine, although I've never had a drow dual wielding weapons before. I usually had some form of mage or arcane spellcaster and as of 3e, a monk as well for the twist that a disciplined character would face as a member of that sinister race.
My characters gravitate towards the neutral spectrum who tends to gravitate towards evil, or at least has a comfortable tolerance for evil acts (accepting of torture, betrayal, etc).

Anyway before returning to the point from which I was sidetracked, I would like to thank you for delivering these sessions in such an exciting way and I would like to congratulate Belasco's for what I see as his excellent command of his character.

Edit In: And I would be very pleased if he should become cognizant of my offer after his return


----------



## PaynAndispare

Good stuff Z.  Hopefully our DM is recovering nicely from his dentist adventure


----------



## denmstrsn

Lady Ziona, have you, in your greatness, finished any more of the story.  I would like to enjoy more of the master bard's work.

I would also like to wish our illustrious Dungeon Master a sped fast recovery.


----------



## Dartan

Ziona, instead of making Wonder Woman Hero Clix's you should be writing more of the story.  No game session this week which will give you the perfect chance to get the story up to date.  So in other words just do it!!!!!!


----------



## Ziona

denmstrsn said:
			
		

> *Lady Ziona, have you, in your greatness, finished any more of the story.  I would like to enjoy more of the master bard's work.
> 
> I would also like to wish our illustrious Dungeon Master a sped fast recovery. *




Wow..."Master Bard" eh?  That really makes me want to stop what I'm doing here at work and write something...too bad I don't have my journal with all my notes like I did last week.   

Xaltar is doing well.  He has a puffy jaw and an aching head, but he did fine.  The doc did say that they were tough teeth, and the 2 on the top were mostly in his sinus track, but he's recovering well.



> _Originally posted by Dartan_
> *Ziona, instead of making Wonder Woman Hero Clix's you should be writing more of the story. No game session this week which will give you the perfect chance to get the story up to date. So in other words just do it!!!!!!*




I'm sorry. I know...I should have worked on the story yesterday when I was home. I was just up all night with Xaltar, so I wasn't really in the writing sorta mood.  I'd rather hold off and wait until I was aware and not drowsy than write something that reads badly.  And besides, you saw the Wonder Woman heroclix I made...she's soooo cool!!


----------



## Ziona

*Differences*

“Damn this place to the Abyss,” grumbled Dent upon looking at the remains of Gnettles.

“It’s okay,” said Tark.  “He can be restored just as Roedyn was.”

“Well actually,” replied Ziona, “he will have to be resurrected.  It seems you were very fortunate not to have been maimed, Roedyn.”

“Losing nearly ten years of my life was torture enough,” he mumbled. 

“I cannot restore him this day,” said Ziona.  

“Nor I.  But I can carry him,” said Tark.  

The cleric reached into his backpack and pulled forth a haversack.  He lifted the gnome’s petrified parts into the pack, where they were stored magically.  Relieved that they had found Gnettles, the group began to search around, hoping they could find Lox as well.  

Ziona, Dent and Avangel inspected the statues, while Varr and Belasco searched about with weapons at the ready, determined to smite any foe that meant to surprise them. Tark looked around the room after praying for the ability to detect magic, and pointed out the rugs that lay about the floor. 

“Something lay beneath the tiger rug.”

Dent approached the carpet and gave it a tug.  

“Seems to be held down,” he said.  

The ranger took out a dagger and cut the rug away from the floor.  Standing atop the tigerskin, he gave another tug, and this time the rug gave way.  He found himself falling into a hole that the carpet had been covering.

From above, the companions heard Dent gasp in pain as he fell upon the spikes that littered the floor of the pit below.

“Dent! Are you alright?” called Tark.

“Stumbled onto some spikes…I’ll be up in a moment.”

“What happened?” asked Ziona.

“He was pulling on the tigerskin carpet, and it gave way,” explained Tark.  “Apparently it was hiding a trap.”

“And some rings,” said Dent as he used Spider Climb to make his way out of the hole. 

Ziona healed Dent as they discussed Lox’s whereabouts.

“Clearly the halfling is not here,” said Belasco impatiently.  “Most likely a slave of sorts.”

“Then we should continue on,” said Dent.  “No use wasting more time in the lair of a beholder.”

“Will you travel with us, Roedyn, or have you seen enough of the Underdark for awhile?”  asked Tark.

The elf’s brow furrowed as he thought of leaving the Underdark and returning to the surface.  To feel the sun and smell the fresh air again…  Then he thought of the task at hand, and how the heroes had freed him.  If not for them, he would still be a nameless statue among Sekrr’s trophies.

“I am grateful for what you’ve done for me.  I would like very much to return to the surface, but not before I repay you for freeing me.  If you had not come along and defeated Sekrr, I would not have the option of going home.  I will search and fight at your side until your task is finished, if you will have me.”

“An extra blade is always welcome,” said Dent.

“When the blade isn’t sticking out of our backs,” mumbled Belasco.

At this, Roedyn looked confused. Ziona looked to Belasco, then to Roedyn.  

“You’ll have to forgive us,” she said coolly.  “There has been some conflict in the group lately.  It is not like us to bicker this way…normally there is trust and loyalty among our ranks…”

“How trustworthy can a drow wench be?” blurted Belasco.

“I _won’t_ listen to this anymore,” interrupted Dent.  “Roedyn, I’m sure you know how the drow matriarchy works here in the Underdark.  Let’s just say there isn’t much camaraderie between Belasco and Ziona and leave it at that.”

“For shame, Dent.  Don’t forget who your ‘master’ is,” said Belasco with a devilish smirk.

“And I’ve had enough of that rubbish, too,” said Dent hotly.  “My patience is wearing thin, Belasco. The joke isn’t funny anymore.”

“Settle down, lads,” huffed Varr.  

“Varr is right,” said Tark.  “We are not fighting each other here.  Roedyn is willing to help us succeed in our mission, and we have yet to find Lox.  You _must_ put your differences aside so that we may defeat our enemy and accomplish our goal.”

By this time, Dent’s temper had cooled and Belasco was silenced.  Ziona looked abashed, knowing Tark was right about their behavior. 

“If you’re done with the morale boost,” interrupted Avangel, “I’ve found a corridor out.”


_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## Xaltar

The party is nearing the end of the adventure!  It will likely be completed within the next two weeks, and I can't wait to see how that plays out.

I'm sure that you will all be looking forward to the "return of Lox," and I hope that I won't let anyone down.  

I'll also be looking forward to this Thursday's session with great anticipation.  I gave the party a good challenge last week and I hope to keep up the level of intensity as the heroes continue deeper into Castle Maerimydra!


----------



## Horacio

A wonderful update, as usual. Thanks, Ziona!


----------



## denmstrsn

Great write up Ziona.  Always enjoy the way you inturpt the party's interaction with each other.
I'm also can not wait for this weeks meet and get out of the acursed Underdark.  This ranger requires the outdoors.


----------



## Dr Midnight

Hey, Ziona, long time reader, first time poster! 

I just want to say your story hours give me a reason to live. I mean, your writing style may well be the best I've ever come across.

That said, y'know what we need? MORE!! How about another story hour? A different campaign, same group... maybe with characters that would be instant, guaranteed classics of Story Hour history. I'm talkin' characters that would just leap off the "page" and WOW us, I mean really really WOW us. How about it? 

I can't get up these stairs, Peter, I just can't do it.


----------



## Celtavian

*Re*

Good to see you back on your feet Xaltar. I am enjoying the way you are running the adventure as much as I am enjoy the actual writing of it as well. Great DMing.

I really can't wait to see the major fights. I know they are coming soon.


----------



## Ziona

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *Hey, Ziona, long time reader, first time poster!
> 
> I just want to say your story hours give me a reason to live. I mean, your writing style may well be the best I've ever come across.*




Wow, thanks, Doc!  I can't believe it...Doc Midnight...a fan!! I mean, _Wow!_  

*



			That said, y'know what we need? MORE!! How about another story hour? A different campaign, same group... maybe with characters that would be instant, guaranteed classics of Story Hour history. I'm talkin' characters that would just leap off the "page" and WOW us, I mean really really WOW us. How about it?
		
Click to expand...


*
Funny you should ask...I think there may be another story hour in the works, Doc.  I'm actually working on my first campaign, so I'm sure a story hour will be on it's way as well. 

*



			I can't get up these stairs, Peter, I just can't do it.
		
Click to expand...


*
You did it yesterday... now that put you in your place!  
Tee-hee!!


----------



## Dr Midnight

Flick and Cecil Stoutheart are ready to swing into story-hour style action and we're bringing a plate of mother's delicious corn rolls!


----------



## Dartan

Dear brother Flick, i just love mother's corn rolls.  
-Cecil Stoutheart


----------



## Ziona

The Stoutheart Brothers: Coming soon to a story hour near you!

Of course, I need to catch up on _this_ story hour first, so hopefully I can do that tonight, while also leaving time to read my module for the new campaign.


----------



## Horacio

Ziona said:
			
		

> *The Stoutheart Brothers: Coming soon to a story hour near you!
> *




Do it! Do it! Do it! Do it!

I always want more stories written by Ziona!


----------



## Celtavian

*Re*

Ziona,

You're going to DM a campaign? Cool. It will be interesting to see your DMing style.

I remember you posting that you wanted to DM on randomlings thread. Good to hear your finally going to do it.


----------



## Ziona

*Re: Re*



			
				Celtavian said:
			
		

> *Ziona,
> 
> You're going to DM a campaign? Cool. It will be interesting to see your DMing style.
> 
> I remember you posting that you wanted to DM on randomlings thread. Good to hear your finally going to do it. *






> _Originally posted by Horacio_
> 
> *Do it! Do it! Do it! Do it!
> 
> I always want more stories written by Ziona! *




Thanks, guys. I'm really excited about it.  I'll have a few players that you should be familiar with, (Xaltar, Dartan & Doc) and two players who are new to the game.  I think it's going to be alot of fun.  Once we've begun (which I think will be the 21st) I'll start the story hour thread.


----------



## Dartan

I'm excited about Ziona's new campaign, but I could use a story fix soon. Please Ziona.


----------



## Ziona

Hello all...

Sorry about the delay, but Xaltar & I found out that our house will be completed exactly one month from today, and that we have _tons_ of things that need to be done right away.  I will try my best to squeak in an update this weekend, but we have much to do in a small span of time, so I'll thank you in advance for your patience. 

But, take heart! Last night's session was a blast, and we're almost done with the module. I promise to get writing as soon as I am able.   

-Z


----------



## denmstrsn

That is no excuse for the enjoyment of the community.  I'm excited that I may help in the moving of the Master Bard and the DM , but, as speaking for the rest of the listening audence, I want more story.  Please.


----------



## Ziona

denmstrsn said:
			
		

> *That is no excuse for the enjoyment of the community.  I'm excited that I may help in the moving of the Master Bard and the DM , but, as speaking for the rest of the listening audence, I want more story.  Please. *




I know...and I've been working on the story as promised. I should have a new update to post as early as tomorrow, or as late as Wednesday.  

The heroes will be entering Maerimydra in the next update, so stay tuned, True Believers!


----------



## Horacio

Ziona said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I know...and I've been working on the story as promised. I should have a new update to post as early as tomorrow, or as late as Wednesday.
> 
> The heroes will be entering Maerimydra in the next update, so stay tuned, True Believers!  *




_Horacio stays tuned_


----------



## Ziona

*The Gates of Maerimydra*

The heroes traveled along the dark corridor in silence, each lost in different thoughts.  None of them noticed the mushrooms they trampled as they moved along the path, and no one mentioned the smell of tilled soil that hung in the air.  It seemed the gloom of the Underdark was weighing heavily upon them, so that none seemed to notice as the hours dwindled away.

Eventually, the silence was broken by Tark and Roedyn, who began discussing the circumstances that brought them into the deep regions of the world beneath the feet of the surface dwellers.  Varr and Belasco began to trade stories of battle, while Ziona and Dent discussed their thoughts on finding Lox.  Avangel traveled behind them, not speaking to anyone.  

“I fear the torture they may have put poor Lox through,” said Ziona. 

“He may only be a slave,” said Dent. “I know what you endured at their hands, but I was sold as a slave because they thought I could be useful, so let’s hope that they found a good use for Lox.”

“Listen,” said Avangel, breaking his silence.  “The gates to Maerimydra are near…listen to the battle…”

The chatter came to a halt as the group stood quietly, listening to the sound of commotion and fighting.  After a few moments, they began to discuss what their plan should be. 

“The balance must be restored,” said Dent.  “The followers of Kiaransalee have disrupted the order of the Underdark, and we must restore that balance.”

“We destroy them all,” said Avangel.  “Every drow in Maerimydra will fall.”

“That will not restore the balance, Avangel,” said Ziona sternly.  “We came here to solve a problem: the surface raids.  The followers of Kiaransalee are responsible for them, and they must be stopped.  They should be the target.”

“They want a slaughter, I’ll give ‘em a slaughter,” growled Varr.  “They’ll all feel the frost in their bones!”

“The dwarf has the right idea,” said Avangel.  “Every drow must die.”

“We can’t blindly kill those who are fighting against Kiaransalee.  We fight against the same enemy,” said Ziona.

“That does not make us allies,” mumbled Belasco.

Ziona turned and looked at Belasco for a moment, knowing he would never trust her.  She looked to the rest of her companions and spoke in a confident and calm tone.

“Kiaransalee is the greater of two evils.  Her followers must be stopped.  This was our goal at the outset…this is our goal now.” 

Silence fell over them again.  The smell of fire was growing strong in their nostrils, telling them that the city was burning.  Screams and grunts filled the air, as well as clashing swords and the sound of armies marching.

“If everyone is in agreement with Miss Ziona,” said Tark, “then I think we should figure out a way to enter the city.”

“There is a gate at the end of this corridor,” said Avangel. “Though I’m sure it will be guarded.”

“Let us face the enemy now,” roared Varr.  “There is no time to waste!”

The dwarf began sprinting down the hall without waiting for the approval of the group.  Belasco pulled his hood up around his head and followed Varr, grinning.  The dwarf was certainly one for action.  

The rest of the group approached as Belasco began to speak with the three fire giants that were guarding the gate.







“What’re you want?” grumbled the first one.

“The city is closed…for renovations,” laughed the second. 

“We’re here to help renovate!” said Belasco, his hands on the hilts of his swords.

“Kurgoth is always lookin’ for a few good lackies,” said the first.  “What services you got to offer?”

“Redecorating,” laughed Belasco.

“Ehh, but…Kurgoth doesn’t take kindly to humans,” spat the second, looking at Dent.

 “Good thing I’m only part human,” he said sourly.

By this time, Varr was becoming impatient.  He thought he was rushing forward to fight, and now his allies were chatting with the enemy.  Growing bored, he began to lean upon his axe as an elderly man leans upon a walking stick.

“You’re friend looks like he’s waiting for something…are we boring him?”

Dent looked to Varr and smirked.

“He’s waiting to start slaughtering.”

“That’s what we like to hear,” bellowed the first giant.  His laughter woke the third giant, who was slumbering along the wall.

“Yeah…you can enter,” laughed the second giant.  

As they swung open the gates and allowed the group to enter, they continued to laugh.

“Doesn’t mean they’re going to exit!”

“Not in one piece anyway!” 



_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## LuYangShih

Ziona is clearly working for Drow agents hoping to preserve their own infrastructure against the new threat.  Clearly, she cannot be trusted and is EEEEEEEEVVVVVVIIIIILLLLLL to the core.  If she's *really* a follow of Elistraee, wouldn't she be dancing nude way more often?  Clearly a follower of Lolth, or even Ghaunadar, the disease god.  Clearly.


----------



## Horacio

Great update, Ziona!!!


----------



## Ziona

LuYangShih said:
			
		

> *Ziona is clearly working for Drow agents hoping to preserve their own infrastructure against the new threat.  Clearly, she cannot be trusted and is EEEEEEEEVVVVVVIIIIILLLLLL to the core.  If she's really a follow of Elistraee, wouldn't she be dancing nude way more often?  Clearly a follower of Lolth, or even Ghaunadar, the disease god.  Clearly.    *




Actually, there is a yearly ceremony where the followers of Eilistraee hunt in the nude, and they are known for being very free with their nudity, which has come into play a few times in game.  (She usually sleeps in the buff for example...)

Ziona did wear a chainmail bikini (see the illustration by Doc Midnight for a visual), but after she was flayed alive by the drow, she lost all of her belongings.  Now she's wearing an oversized chainshirt that fits like a chain dress. 

As for the "EEEEEEEVVVVVIIIIIILLLLLLL" side...I dunno about that.  Guess you'll have to wait & see who turns on the group...  

I have been working on the story hour, but with my new campaign & a second story hour, I've been trying to figure out a way to manage my time better.  I promise not to make you wait too much longer for an update.


----------



## denmstrsn

Plus, anyone that calls Ziona evil is just plain crazy.  She's raised me from the dead more time than Buffy's died.  That's inclueding the altinate universe death.


----------



## Ziona

Last night's session brought more death to the heroes...  

I know, I know...I need to update, and I will...tomorrow.  Tonight I have my campaign, but if I had known 2 out of 3 of my superiors here at work were going to be absent today, I would have brought my notes.  (I think I'll bring them with me from now on, just in case...)

In the meantime, know that I have an update that is (almost) ready to go, and will be posted tomorrow (or even tonight if the session ends early enough). 

As always, thanks for your patience.  We're almost done with the module, which means we'll be leaving the Underdark...well, _some_ of us...


----------



## gfunk

Ziona said:
			
		

> *Last night's session brought more death to the heroes...
> *




Don't feel too bad, Irae T'ssaren scored a hat trick with our party.  Great SH BTW, I'm looking forward to the ending.


----------



## denmstrsn

Hey everyone,
I've just moved my web site to www.dent-masterson.com
It looks just like it did before, but with out the ads.


----------



## Ziona

*The Streets of Maerimydra*

The heroes entered the city of Maerimydra in tense silence.  The streets were vacant of drow, and were instead occupied by lumbering giants and ogres who looked menacingly at the newcomers.

“We should get out of sight and discuss a plan,” suggested Dent.

The companions wandered until they found an alleyway out of earshot.

“I thought we were going to the coliseum,” said Varr with impatience.

“Ziona and I may be killed if we enter,” spoke Belasco quietly.  “But if the rest of you would like to go…”

“I wouldn’t trust you alone with her,” said Dent coldly.

The two looked at each other.  Dent’s brow was furrowed in anger, while Belasco’s lips peeled back into a smirk.  Ziona cleared her throat.

“Tark and Avangel have celestial blood,” she said.  “I’m sure their kind would not be welcome, either.  What exactly are we hoping to accomplish in going to the coliseum?”

“It’s an attack on the enemy, lass,” said Varr.

“Perhaps we should approach quietly, and peek inside,” suggested Roedyn.  “There are fire giants everywhere, and…”

“I don’t care if the fire giants have the city,” growled Belasco, “I say we find these drow and destroy those that are left!”

“We will smite every last drow,” mumbled Avangel.

“While actively looking for Lox,” noted Ziona.

“We can check the coliseum for prisoners or slaves,” said Dent.  “We’re bound to find him here somewhere.”

“Let’s be on our way, then,” huffed Varr. “I’m ready to give them the icy grip of death!”

The heroes stepped out of their secluded spot and headed toward the coliseum.  Their path was illuminated by the eerie glow of edible fungus, but Dent was the only one to notice such things.  How he longed to return to the lush green lands of the surface world…

He was snapped out of his pleasant thought of the world above by the sound of grunts.  As he raised his head, he saw two fire giants and an ogre were up ahead, blocking their path. 

“Hail.  Make way,” called the ranger.

The giant huffed.  “No one hails around here, surface scum.”

“Then get out of the way, or I’ll send you to the Abyss.”

The fire giant snarled and lumbered towards the group and the heroes sprang into action. Tark, Ziona and Rossal readied spells, while Belasco, Avangel and Dent attacked.  From afar, Roedyn’s arrows slammed into their targets with vicious precision. 

Varr, eager to sink his axe into the flesh of his enemy, began roaring wildly.  Froth foamed from his mouth as his barbarian rage consumed him.  The dwarf knocked the ogre back several feet as he chopped into the beast’s abdomen.

Tark nodded and pointed out movement to Ziona.  The two clerics watched as a large form flew overhead, then disappeared.

“Be wary,” called Tark to the group.  “Reinforcements may be on their way.”

“They will need them,” called Belasco as his longsword dug into the meaty gut of a fire giant.  

The giant bellowed with anger and pain, but managed to slam his weapon down upon the drow.  The second fire giant joined his kin, flanking Belasco and roaring wickedly with anger.

Moments later, a large form flew into the fray and landed alongside Belasco.  The fiend had huge leathery wings, crimson skin and long, clawed fingers.  In it’s grip it held a whip and a sword, and it seemed intent on assisting the giants destroy the drow they were attacking. 

Running to Belasco’s aid were Tark and Haley, who destroyed the first giant, while Roedyn continued to plug the second giant from afar.  Soon, only the fiend was left standing.  Belasco spun away from the melee, however, using his Ring of Invisibility to vanish.  

Rossal flew up to the beast and cast upon it, sending icy shards cascading toward it.  The shards melted before they hit, however.  The fiend looked at the heroes and snarled, then lifted it’s wings and flew away into the darkness.

“What was that?” asked Roedyn.

“Whatever it was did not seem very happy,” said Tark.

A tap on the shoulder caused the cleric to turn and look around in confusion since there was no one near him.  

“I am in need of healing,” mumbled a low voice.

Tark recognized the voice of Belasco.

“Well, I must see you if I am to heal you.”  

The drow reappeared and accepted Tark’s healing.  Meanwhile, Ziona healed Haley and Dent.

“To the coliseum?” asked Dent.

“You bet yer green hide,” huffed Varr.


_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## Horacio

Good update, as usual, Ziona


----------



## Dartan

Wow an update!!!!!!!   Excellent as usual Ziona.


----------



## Cartolis

An excellent read.

I applaud your writing skills,
 Cartolis


----------



## Ziona

Thank you very much for the  compliment! 

I'm hoping I will be able to write up more of the story soon, but we're currently in the process of moving, and we just found out that there may be a delay in our internet service (the ground is frozen right now, so we have to wait for a thaw before they can hook us up at the new house...)  

So, before long, I will only be able to post from work (which I happen to be doing right now... muhahahahaha....)  

Thank you all for your patience.  In other news, we did not play last night because we were blasted with another stupid snow storm... grrr...arrrghh...  I just hope Mother Nature is done sending snow our way.  It will suck to move with ice and snow everywhere.

Thanks again for reading & commenting!  I will do my best to get another update going soon.


----------



## Ziona

Whoa! Looks like Dent fighting a drow...






Of course, Dent's skin is green and all, but otherwise...
The pic is from the new Races of Faerun book.  The Wizard's site has the art gallery up, and I have to say that I like what I see. 

Anyhow, I'm working on an update, so with any luck, I'll be able to post it while here at work at some point today.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Huzzah!


----------



## denmstrsn

Yeah, the pciture looks like I'm about to kill that drow scum with First Light.
Quoting Doc Midnight, "I've only meet half a drow that I really liked."
That half-drow is Ziona.


----------



## PaynAndispare

Good lord ... this post is perma camped on page 2 !!

*begins casting Restoration on Ziona*

~ Tark


----------



## Ziona

Gee, thanks, Tark!

My most sincere apologies, everyone.  Xaltar and I are now in our new home, but we won't have telephone, cable, or internet for several weeks, maybe even months.   

This means that I am only able to check email and get online when I am here at work.  It really stinks!!  What with packing, moving, unpacking, and having in-laws over for a week, I have not found time to write, and for that I apologize.  I started working on the latest post a week or so ago, but progress is slow with everything that's going on.  I can't promise anything, but I hope to have something to post by the end of the week. 

Thanks for checking in and for your patience.  We finally got to play again this past Thursday, and some really insane stuff happened!!  I can't wait to write it all up, but finding the time lately has been very difficult.  

Thanks again,  
Z


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

No worries, Ziona. We all appreciate how difficult it is to stay up to date with these things...hope everything sorts itself out soon!


----------



## denmstrsn

I bet that when Ziona updates the story, it will take up an entire page.  Cause that's how much stuff has happened since the last story post.


----------



## DarkElven

I eagerly await the promised update.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Just keeping the faith here, quietly in the corner.


----------



## denmstrsn

I know that most of you have long forgotten the Unusual Heroes, but we are still out there.  We are still fighting  the good fight, still morning fallen heroes, still tring to saved the world.  We will return...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Glad to hear it! I was enjoying this story hour immensely!


----------



## Celtavian

*Re*

A damn shame Ziona hasn't updated. We don't even know what happened to Lox and they were about to find him.


----------



## denmstrsn

Alot has happened since the last update.  Mostly alot of "time" has happened.

As for Lox, he is alive and well.  A bit quicker than he use to be, though.


----------



## Ziona

*Greetings!!*

Hello all!

Sorry for the couple month hiatus, but thank you for remaining dedicated to the story.  I have been writing off and on during the last few months, and have finally pulled my efforts together and typed up the next installment last night. 

Xaltar and I STILL don't have a cable modem, but we recently got dial-up connection, so I will be able to post more regularly.

As Dent mentioned TONS of things have happened to the heroes, so I'll do my best to catch up as quickly as I can.  Thanks again for being so patient.

Until then, sit back, relax and enjoy...the next installment is on it's way (as soon as I get home from work.)


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

*does the Snoopy dance, the scooby dance, the Garfield dance, and indeed any other sort of appropritate cartoon dance!*

Woo hoo! IT BACK!


----------



## Ziona

*Within The Walls of The Coliseum*

As the heroes approached the coliseum, thundering roars and raucous cheers could be heard emanating from within, yet no one stood at the entrance. 

“Seems the guards like to watch the action,” said Roedyn.

“Perhaps,” said Dent with concern.  “We should still take care not to raise suspicion.”

Upon entering, they saw that most of the portcullises and doors were closed. However, they could see into the arena, where a fiendish elephant was fighting wildly against three ogres.  There did not seems to be a great number of spectators, but those who were present cheered as the beast crushed it’s enemies.

“Let’s search around, see if there are any signs of Lox,” said Tark. 

Several of them hefted a portcullis open, while the others scrambled inside.  There they found a small group of goblins who were far too drunk on brandy to do anything but drool and grovel for their lives.  

Dent eyed the vermin with disgust, fingering the hilt of First Light. 

“They are pitiful, really,” said Ziona. “You needn’t waste your energy on them, my friend.”

Dent sighed deeply.

“Goblin scum,” he muttered, as he kicked their booze across the room.

“Yes, let us focus our energies elsewhere,” said Belasco with a smirk.  “I say we attack the elephant and prove our worth.”

“That’s absurd,” huffed Ziona. “We’re looking for Lox.”

“Shouldn’t we be keeping out of sight?” asked Roedyn.

“It is a massive beast, lad,” grumbled Varr.

“I see,” said Belasco looking upon his dwarven friend. “The size scares you.”

“Eh?  NOTHING scares me!” 

Varr hefted his axe and ran out toward the coliseum.

“Damn it, Belasco!  Think of consequences!” shouted Dent.

“No time to think now,” called Belasco as he ran after Varr, “only to act!”

“He’s got a point,” said Roedyn, hiding a smirk and heading toward the exit. 

Dent looked at Ziona and Tark as Avangel followed after Roedyn.

“Well, we haven’t much of a choice now, do we?” said Tark with disapproval.

As the heroes entered the arena, the shouts and cheers of the sparse crowd died down momentarily, and the remaining ogre who was fighting the elephant seemed shocked.  He stood there dumbfounded, looking at the odd group who dared challenge Kurgoth’s elephant.  There were drow and a dwarf, elves and a tiger, a small dragon and two beings that resembled angels.  One of them even had wings!  As the ogre looked at the companions with confusion, the elephant crushed down upon him. 

Then the crowd became riotous once more as Varr charged the raging elephant.  As Dent and Roedyn fired countless arrows into the beast, Belasco moved stealthily about the pachyderm, slicing it’s flesh with his dancing swords.   Avangel soared above the animal, attacking it with his spear, while Ziona cast a fiery ray of light upon it. 

While the battle ensued, Tark was careful to look about the stadium for any onslaught or back up that might be sent in after them.  His eyes caught glimpses of all sorts of creatures, from ogres to giants and fiends.  But the one that caught his eye was the oversized fire giant  who seemed strangely amused at their efforts.  His beard and hair appeared to be made of flame, and it’s eyes smoldered like burning embers.  His large wings twitched as he cheered and huffed at the action below. 

Meanwhile, Varr chopped into the angry elephant with Frost Bite, lobbing chunks of flesh from the beast’s body.  By the time his fourth stroke connected with it’s target, Belasco was there slicing wildly as well.  The animal gave a last, ear-piercing cry as it collapsed to the ground. 

The ogre, who had been pummeled by the pachyderm before the arrival of the heroes, stumbled away from the victors, panting and coughing up blood. 

“Ready yourselves,” called Tark.  “The battle is not won just yet.”

The companions turned their attention toward the gate, where the peculiar fire giant Tark had noticed in the crowd was entering, followed by a group of ogres and giants.

“You have defeated Tusk,” roared the hellspawn.  “The elephant was a possession of mine, and you will pay for it’s destruction.”

Kurgoth’s fiery fists moved quickly as he bellowed the unholy words of a spell.  Before they could react, the heroes were clouded in a cold mist of oily darkness.  Ziona and Roedyn became sickened by the greasy cloud, while the others sprang into action. 

The spectators in the crowd roared with excitement as Varr’s axe sank into the belly of an ogre.  The dwarf then yanked the blade free and slammed it into a fire giant as the ogre’s limp form slammed to the ground.  

Not far from the raging dwarf were Dent and Tark, whose arrows and spells were inflicting great pain upon their foes.  

As Ziona recovered from her coughing fit, she began to pray.  As she did, both she and Roedyn felt relieved of the injuries caused by Kurgoth’s spell.   

 Meanwhile, Belasco easily avoided the blow from an ogre’s club, scoffing as he swiftly dodged aside.  He watched as Avangel soared down from the sky, aiming his spear at the ogre, then grimaced as he heard the celestial elf’s words.

“I said _every last drow_, Belasco.  Everyone of you!!”

The spear skimmed the drow’s shoulder as he narrowly tumbled out of Avangel’s way.  Ignoring the burning sensation it left, Belasco took his anger out on the ogre, slaughtering it before it had a chance to swing it’s club again. 

“I _KNEW_ you and the half-drow would betray us!” he shouted.  “Call the wicked priestess for help, pretty elf.  It’s the only chance you’ll have of leaving this arena alive.”

Avangel circled above the drow, then arched down swiftly, landing several attacks upon Belasco before soaring higher.  Belasco felt his strength drain slightly, but fought on, cursing the winged elf.  He would wait until he came closer…

Rossal, who had left Ziona’s shoulder in an attempt to look for Lox, saw Avangel’s attack on Belasco.  He flew back in the direction of his companions to alert them of the danger, and watched as Haley, Dent’s tiger companion, began to wither.

“Something is amiss,” called Rossal to Dent telepathically, “Avangel has begun attacking Belasco, and Haley looks injured.”

Dent, turning his attention toward the tiger, watched as her mouth opened in a roar that never came.  Her body slumped, then crumbled, leaving the tiger eye gem resting upon a pile of dust.  As the ranger tried to comprehend what had just happened, an ogre closed in on him, smashing his chest and shoulder with it’s club, and knocked him to the ground. 

Not far from Dent, Tark and Varr were battling Kurgoth.  The deadly spell that should have meant the destruction of the hellspawn merely wounded it, but gave Tark a chance to activate his magical boots.  As his second spell was cast, a clone of the cleric sprang into being near Kurgoth, who swung angrily at the false image.  Varr hacked mercilessly into the oversized fire giant, who bellowed in pain.

Upon seeing Dent collapse, Ziona rushed to his aid, praying that Eilistraee heal his wounds, while Roedyn fought against the ogre.  As Dent’s lungs healed and his breath came easier, he told Ziona of Rossal’s warning. 

“He said that Belasco was being attacked by Avangel.”

Ziona got to her feet and looked in the direction she had last seen the drow.  It appeared that the attack was now over. 

Just as Rossal and Dent watched Haley fall to dust, Belasco’s wait had ended.  As Avangel glided down for what he thought was a finishing blow on Belasco, the drow unleashed his rage on the celestial elf.  His swords dripped with the blood of the fallen angel, who had blackened and withered.

“To the Abyss with your ‘superior bloodline!’” he shouted. 

Before Dent and Ziona could make their way toward Belasco and their fallen comrade, more ogres and giants closed in.  Behind them, Tark continued to cast upon Kurgoth, while the raging Varr continued his onslaught.

Belasco cut a path into the battle, swords slicing through any ogre who got in his way.  As Ziona and Dent dispatched of the last of the fire giants, Kurgoth spat a final curse upon Roedyn and Tark, who fell to their knees, feeling as though their blood were evaporating from their bodies.  Varr seemed unaffected by the spell however, and was splattered with the blood of his enemy as the hellspawn fell backwards into a lifeless heap. 

An eerie silence filled the coliseum.  Most of the crowd had joined the melee or had fled the arena at seeing Kurgoth fall, leaving only the sounds of the heroes breathing heavily from a battle well fought.  Belasco stood before Ziona, disgust brimming in his eyes. 

“The angel has fallen,” he said darkly.  

“By your hands,” rang Ziona’s words. 

“Avangel attacked first, confirming my suspicions about the two of you.”

Belasco looked around at the faces of his allies.  “Do not forget who we found your half-drow cleric traveling with.”

“And do not forget that I was *undead*, flayed alive at the hands of Kiaransalee’s faithful,” snapped Ziona. 

“Precisely,” hissed Belasco.  “What evils lurk within you now?”

“You are the one who took the life of an ally, not I.  It is _your_ intentions that should be questioned, not mine.”

“Avangel did attack him first, Lady Ziona,” intervened Tark.  “I saw, but could not react with such a powerful foe in my midst.”

“It’s true,” communicated Rossal.  “Avangel landed the first blow.”

“It may be true,” said Dent, rolling the cat eye gem in his half-elven fingers, “but it is no reason to question Ziona’s integrity.”

“Why would Avangel have gone out of his way to save her if she weren’t as evil as he was?” growled Belasco.

“Because she is true,” said Varr.  “She is trustworthy and even through all the torture Avangel received at the hands of the vermin of Kiaransalee, he could see this.  Why can’t you?”

Ziona looked into the eyes of Belasco, who stared back coldly.  The silence was deafening.  Finally, he spoke. 

“Can you make a bridge?”

She raised an eyebrow and looked at him with confusion.

“A bridge?”

“I’ve seen you do it before.  Can you do it again?”

“A bridge, and a staircase,” she stated.

“Better get to it,” he said looking beyond her and the others.  “We’ll need it to escape them.”

The group turned to look over their shoulders, where an army of ogres, fire giants, and demons were entering the coliseum.

Ziona looked to Belasco again.  

“You may not seem trustworthy,” he snickered, “but at least you’re useful.”


_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## denmstrsn

How exciting this is.   Thanks for answering the prayers of all the faithful readers.


----------



## Ziona

Greetings, all.

In case you're wondering about the next update, I have gotten sidetracked yet again. 

Xaltar & I learned recently that we are expecting our first baby! We are very excited and there was much rejoicing with friends and family, but now that things are calming down again, I will begin finding time to write more.  (Gotta do it before March, which is when the baby arrives!!)  

There is just so much to catch up on, and I appreciate you still checking out the story.  I know it has been far too long between updates, but I'll get there...eventually.  

Take care,

Ziona


----------



## Elemental

Well, many congratualations!  

Good update too--treachery in the ranks, it seems.


----------



## LuYangShih

Belasco is by far the most entertaining part of this story hour.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Congratulations, Ziona!


----------



## Celtavian

*re*

Congratulations!! A new gamer shall be born.


----------



## Despaxas

A belated congratulations on the little one 

And a small reminder: Post! Post! Post!


----------



## Son_of_Thunder

*Hello out there!!!*

Hey,

Anyone heard from Ziona and Co. lately. I loved this story hour. Hope you and the fam are doing well Ziona.

Son of Thunder


----------



## Wee Jas

Click the link on my sig!   The new story hour is there.   

Yeah, I was Storm. My new character will show up soon .  In the CoTSQ I played Avangel, Drexel and Belasco.

Twizle - Lox / Var but he dropped. 

Rayna - Ziona

Arkyst - Xaltar the DM


----------



## Son_of_Thunder

*Thanks Wee Jas!*



			
				Wee Jas said:
			
		

> Click the link on my sig!   The new story hour is there.
> 
> Yeah, I was Storm. My new character will show up soon .  In the CoTSQ I played Avangel, Drexel and Belasco.
> 
> Twizle - Lox / Var but he dropped.
> 
> Rayna - Ziona
> 
> Arkyst - Xaltar the DM




Thanks muchly dude.

I'll be sure to read.

Son of Thunder


----------



## Reyna

Wow! I was surprised to see that someone remembered the Unusual Heroes. That makes me all warm and fuzzy inside.   

Yeah, it's me, Ziona. (Somehow my Ziona handle doesn't work anymore, so I had to make a new one.)

Thanks for asking about us. I'm in week 38 of my pregnancy, so our little girl should be arriving anytime she likes! Today is actually my last day of work, so who knows...maybe I'll be able to finally catch up and conclude the story of the Unsual Heroes before her arrival. (I won't make any promises, though...)   

Hope you're enjoying the new story hour. I think Arkyst is doing a great job with the campaign & the story. Thanks again for checking in!
Ziona 
(aka Reyna, aka Melissa)


----------



## Ziona

*Piercing Illusions*

As the heroes ascended the staircase and began to cross the bridge that Ziona created they heard the stomping of many feet.  As they looked down, they saw a wave of orcs, ogres and demons staring back, pounding their chests and growling with anger.  Fiercely they chanted “GRODU!”

“Great,” mumbled Varr, “now what?”

“Now we deal with him,” said Dent motioning toward the crowd.

Below them the ocean of foes parted to make way for a large demon creature.  With a wave of his massive hand, he silenced his minions.

“I have seen you defeat Kurgoth. But now you face Grodu! If you defeat me in combat my forces will be yours!” 

“Our group against you alone?” asked Belasco.

“I need no other to defeat you!”

“If it is the only way out of here, so be it,” said Dent.

“But we still have not found Lox,” Ziona reminded the group.

But it was too late. Dent and Belasco rushed back down the stairs toward Grodu with Varr following closely behind. 

“Something is amiss,” said Tark to Ziona and Roedyn.  “The demon is not what he appears to be!”

“What do mean?” asked Roedyn.  

“Friends, do not be deceived! What appears before us is not what it seems!” called Tark. “It is but a giant scarecrow made of wood and twigs!”

“Eh? Then we will chop down this wooden foe!” grumbled Varr.

The heroes went to work, destroying what looked to be the demon Grodu.  Varr hacked pieces of the demon away, while Dent attacked with First Light. Ziona and Rossal assaulted the creature with fire based spells while Belasco and Roedyn added to the fray.  

Tark, however, had other plans.  He began casting, and within moments, a demon appeared a short distance away.

“Friends, the real foe is not before you!” Tark called to the group. “He hides invisible, sending a scarecrow for us to attack.”

The heroes finally saw that this “demon” they were attacking was nothing more than a burning pyre.  The real Grodu was laughing sinisterly while his minions dispersed. 

“You have beaten me,” he laughed while motioning toward the burning pyre. 

The decimated pyre began to fall apart. As it did, the limp body of Lox Lumley fell lifeless to the ground. 

“LOX!” cried Ziona.

“Damn you!” called Dent as he rushed Grodu. 

The others were not far behind him. The remaining ogres, orcs and demons that had made up the chanting crowd were now running and disappearing as their leader was attacked.  

Meanwhile, Ziona approached Lox’s small lifeless form. What she found sickened her.  The chattering halfling’s tongue had been cut from his mouth, so as not to alert the heroes. The horror of what they had done filled the half-drow with grief, and she momentarily remembered her own horror at the hands of the Underdark villains. 

After defeating Grodu, the others gathered around and gasped at the wretchedness that had befallen their friend.

“To the Abyss with this place!” growled Dent.

“This might as well be the Abyss,” said Roedyn solemnly. 

“Poor lad,” grumbled Varr. 

“You worship the Dark Maiden.  I’m sure she’d allow you to bring him back,” said Belasco with impatience.

“Lox has been through quite a lot, if you ask me,” said Tark. “I don’t believe he is cut out for the Underdark.  What is your opinion, Ziona?”

“The trauma is a heavy burden,” she said as though it pained her. “I don’t wish it on our vivacious friend. We should wait until we reach the surface to vivify him.” 

She looked to Dent, who nodded. 

“Let us hope we make it to the surface, Lady Ziona.”

_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## Stebie9173

Wow!!! An update!   Look, everybody they're back!  

Great to see you back Ziona. Only yesterday did I find a pic of Lox Lumley (That's mine!) and wondered what had happened to everyone!


----------



## Spatula

<Tsunami>Whoa!</Tsunami>


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Nifty.  It took me a little bit to remember just where they were in the story.  Nice to see an update and good luck with the delivery of the little gamer girl.


----------



## Ziona

*Hellooooo!*

Hey there everyone!

It feels great to be back. I found some of the journals I kept with my notes from the game, and I felt compelled to write again. Of course, I've been pretty tired & catch naps when I can, but I've been making time to write because the outcome of this story is just too crazy to pass up.

Our little gamer was born on March 2nd at 5:49am (after about 16 hours of labor!!) Her name is Autumn Elan and she's just amazing. She hangs out with us each Sunday while we play either in her swing or strapped to Daddy's chest in her carrier while he DM's.   

Here she is:







And here is her pirate face. Can't you just hear her saying AAAAARRRRRR!!






So, the next update is just about ready. I'll be posting it soon!
Thanks for checking out the story again & for the support. It's great to be writing again, and it's wonderful to see that we still have readers!


----------



## Ziona

*The Road to Castle Maerimydra*

As the heroes trekked forward, they could see Castle Maerimydra looming ahead.  They approached it with silent caution, weapons drawn and alert.  






Around them the ruined city was eerily quiet.  The rotting corpses of dead drow hung from gibbets and rats scurried from street to street. 

“The vermin in this blasted place rank higher than the drow in my opinion,” muttered Varr. 

As he spoke, one of the rats transformed into a female drow. 

“And what right does a dwarf have speaking down upon vermin?” she scowled.

Varr huffed in surprise and raised his axe.

“I wouldn’t do that if I were you.”

The voice echoed and bounced off the crumbling walls.  From the darkness stepped a stylishly dressed male drow.  His hair was as black as his inky skin and he had armor to match.  At his side was a childlike half-drow, her eyes drawn to Ziona. 

“Well, it’s good to see another male drow who as broken from the norm of the matriarchy,” said Belasco as he lowered his weapon.

“What purpose do you have wandering in Maerimydra?” asked the dark-haired drow.

“We are here to stop the drow raids that are plaguing the surface,” explained Dent.

“I saw your prowess in battle, though I do not think you will be able to take the Castle so easily.”

“I suppose you plan on stopping us?” growled Varr.

“I wouldn’t dream of it,” smiled the drow. “I am Hamadh the Unseen. My companions and I follow our own order and would like nothing more than to see Irae T’sarran crushed. You have already destroyed Kurgoth, so I can see you’re serious about removing Irae as well.”

“Irae holds Castle Maerimydra,” said the half-drow girl. “She is vicious, she is cruel. She should be destroyed. She is more evil than any drow…”

The child rambled on much like the lost Lox. Ziona smiled upon the girl. “We plan to thwart her evil ways, child.”

“You can try,” said Hamadh. “But you will not get far without our assistance.”

“You wish to accompany us?” asked Ziona with surprise.

“We are The Hidden. Our numbers are fewer than your own,” said Hamadh with a smile, “but I have valuable information that will get you within the walls of the Castle.”

“And why would you give us this information?” asked Dent.

“Better yet, why would we trust the information?” muttered Varr.

“Because they want to see the wench fall as well,” said Belasco. “They just don’t have the means to do it.”

“Precisely,” said Hamadh. “We skulk about the city, avoiding Kurgosh’s thugs and Irae’s wrath.  We have gathered much information, but have not been able to put it to use. It would seem your odd group may have a chance of overthrowing the wretched witch, even if it is a slim chance.” 

“What type of information do you have?” inquired Tark, “And what will this information cost us?”

“I can provide a password that will allow you to pass through the spell of forbiddance that has been cast upon the castle,” said Hamadh. “I can also provide a place out of sight for you to rest yourselves before you begin your task. I ask nothing in return. I only hope that you succeed.”

“I must say, this is the last place we expected to find hospitality,” said Ziona. “We appreciate your assistance. May Eilistraee shine upon you.”

“Ah, a worshipper of the Dark Maiden. Interesting,” said Hamadh rubbing his chin. “Come along. You have destroyed Kurgoth and Grodu, but there is still much danger lurking about the streets of Maerimydra. I’d hate to see you snuffed out before you get a chance to brave the Castle.”

The heroes followed Hamadh and his companions into a large, disheveled inn that looked as though it had been looted and burned.  Within, they rested and readied themselves to enter Castle Maerimydra.

_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## Celtavian

*re*

That's a darling little girl. Very adorable.

Surprised to see an update. I thought this story was dead in the water. Will be good to finally read what happens to the group. I see that Xaltar is still the bastard DM we all remember. Poor Lox.


----------



## Ziona

*The Story Hour That Wouldn't Die!*



			
				Celtavian said:
			
		

> That's a darling little girl. Very adorable.




Thank you!    



			
				Celtavian said:
			
		

> Surprised to see an update. I thought this story was dead in the water. Will be good to finally read what happens to the group.




Funny, I thought it was dead, too. But, it seems this story hour will just not die!    Truthfully, I felt like I was never going to have the time to finish it, but now that I've gotten into the swing of things with our daughter, I've started making time to write. After re-reading my notes from the game, I just HAD to finish the story.



			
				Celtavian said:
			
		

> I see that Xaltar is still the bastard DM we all remember. Poor Lox.




He'll be happy to hear that!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Very cute kid.  And she even has a bunny.   Must be trying to start a new breed of Bunny Pirates. 

And YEAH!!!! another update.


----------



## Wee Jas

Now get hubby to work on his story hour!


----------



## Xaltar

Celtavian said:
			
		

> I see that Xaltar is still the bastard DM we all remember. Poor Lox.




Thanks!

My players seem to like it better when I play that way, but I don't run every campaign that way.  Maybe I should inflict some more pain in my Defenders of Tronus game!

BTW - Great update Ziona.  Amazing all of the detail that you captured in your notes!


----------



## Ziona

*Entering The Castle*

The next morning, the companions awoke and readied themselves for their trek.  Before they left, however, it seemed there was one in their number who would not be accompanying them.

“This is where my journey ends,” said Belasco to the group.

“You mean not to go?” asked Ziona with surprise.

Belasco looked at her for a moment as though somewhat irritated, then continued.

“I want nothing more than to live my life as a free drow. I’m sure there are others who want the same thing and Hamadh and his companions see things my way.  They are fighting a battle of sorts here, and this is where I plan on staying, fighting beside them.”

“We could use you in _our_ fight, lad,” said Varr.  “You are a master of battle.”

“You survived the Underdark before my arrival,” said Belasco with a smirk, “You *might* survive it after my departure.”

Dent, who had traveled with Belasco in the past, shook the drow’s hand. 

“You have been a great ally, Belasco. May good fortune follow you.”

“And you as well, Dent. For what it’s worth, I am sorry about Lox,” He said solemnly. “May you live to have him restored.”

“It shall be done,” interrupted Ziona. “My Goddess, Lady Silverhair, will see to it.”  

“The Dark Maiden will see it done,” said Belasco with frustration.  “I suppose you believe she is watching over you in this place of doom?  Where was she when Kiaransalee’s finest had you flayed alive?”

“She guided me back to this place of darkness to finish my journey,” said Ziona unshaken. “She watches over me, and would watch over you if you’d only allow her to.”

Belasco glared at the half-drow.  How could she remain so faithful after all she had seen in the Underdark?  How was it that Eilistraee could be so reassuring? Growing up on the surface made Ziona naive.  He shook his head.

“To each their own, Lady Ziona.  I know you mean well, and perhaps someday I will understand where your store of faith pours from, but right now, I know only the harsh truth of cruelty and the cold reality of the blade.”

Ziona nodded.

“Eilistraee is there for you, and any other drow who will just take the time to embrace her. She is ready to embrace you.”

She then turned to gather the rest of her belongings for their departure.  The rest of the companions said farewell to Belasco and turned to leave. As they parted ways, they thanked Hamadh for the valuable information and for the shelter.  

“Chances are we will not meet again,” said Hamadh, “Good fortune be with you all. You will certainly need it.”






The group left in silence, still surprised by Belasco’s departure. Eventually, Dent spoke quietly about which route they would be taking to enter the castle.  Hamadh had suggested flying, and between Tark and Ziona, they could enable to party to reach the castle without laying a foot on the ground.  Using this method, the companions were able to reach the castle and enter through a window.  They found themselves in a magnificent hall with sharply pointed gothic arches.  Dimly glowing globes threw blue light about the room, illuminating it just enough to see the black marble floors and two sets of double doors at each side.  Ahead of them stood a doorway leading to winding hallway. 

“Which way should we choose?” asked Roedyn.

The decision was made for them when two drow opened the doors on the right. Surprised, one grabbed for his sword, while the other began chanting in the dark language of the drow.  Before the sword had swung and before the spell was complete, Varr’s Frostbite had slain one, while Dent used First Light to dispatch the other. 

“Guess we’re going through this door,” said Roedyn answering his own question.

As they entered the room, they realized it was merely sleeping quarters.  Beside each of the comfy-looking bunks stood a footlocker.  Roedyn went to work on the locks of the footlockers and found several potions within.  

“Not too shabby,” he commented.

“We should keep moving,” said Tark. “There’s no telling when more scouts will return.”

The group moved cautiously back into the hall, their footsteps echoing on the marble floor as they approached the next set of doors.  Roedyn listened at the door, then turned to the group.

“I hear nothing.”

“Let us open it, then,” said Varr impatiently.  The dwarf reached for the door handles and swung them open.  As he did, an explosion sent the dwarf toppling backward.  The group readied their weapons, bracing for an attack.  But it seemed this room was empty.

“Blasted traps,” muttered Varr angrily.

“Best to let me check on the doors before being too hasty next time,” smirked Roedyn.

“Hasty?” grumbled Varr. “Hasty, he says…”

As they entered the room they found there was a hole in the ceiling and the floor, which housed a strange glowing shaft of light.  The glimmering light was flanked by four columns, which dominated the rest of the room.  Upon inspecting the light, the heroes found that it seemed to go up hundreds of feet into the castle.

“Strange,” said Ziona. 

“What do you suppose it is?” asked Dent.

“Perhaps a means of traveling,” said Tark rubbing his chin. 

“Maybe it’s a way for flying creatures to come and go as they like,” said Roedyn.  “Sometimes dragons and their minions have a passageway that allows them to exit and enter like this.”

“I fear you are correct,” said Ziona looking up into the shaft.  “Ready yourselves! A beholder approaches!”

As the creature grew nearer, they realized it was not an ordinary beholder. The beast seemed to be incorporeal.  Realizing the creature was undead, Ziona clasped her holy symbol in her hand and attempted to turn it. The doomsphere’s sharp-toothed maw broke into a smile and it closed it’s largest eye.  Using it’s other eyes, a ray shot out and struck Ziona, making her feel weak. 






Roedyn quickly approached the creature and began firing arrows, but he, too, was struck with one of the doomsphere’s strength sapping rays. 

“Come down here and have a taste of Frostbite, you cowardly beast!” grumbled Varr. 

Tark began to cast and as he finished chanting, a ray of holy light shone down upon the undead beholder.  It writhed in pain.  Meanwhile, Ziona began casting upon Varr, which allowed him to walk on air and make his way toward the doomsphere.  But as he entered the shaft of glowing light, he found himself being pulled upward just by willing himself to do so. Delighted by this newly found way of traveling, Varr readied his axe so that he might sink it deeply into the beholder’s giant eye.  Before he was close enough, however, the beholder opened it’s large eye and Varr plummeted. 

Several spells and many arrows later, the heroes found themselves the victors of the battle. Tark restored Roedyn while Ziona cast the spell upon herself and they began inspecting the shaft.

“It would appear that we can travel straight up to the top from here,” said Ziona.  

“What are we waitin’ for?” huffed Varr.  “The sooner we get there, the sooner our foes crumble.”

“He’s got a point,” said Dent.  “We can use this shaft to avoid all the minions and scouts and hit our main opponent right away.”

“Let us go then,” said Tark.  “Dallying will only bring about more guards.”

One by one, each hero stepped into the levitation shaft and soared to the top of the Castle.

_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Another good update.



> “Hasty?” grumbled Varr. “Hasty, he says…”




Heh. gotta love it.


----------



## Elemental

It lives! Good to see this one back.


----------



## Ziona

Elemental said:
			
		

> It lives! Good to see this one back.




Ah...well, it _was_ living, back in April when I was still on my maternity leave. I can't tell you how much I think about this game & how badly I want to finish this story hour! I just need to find the time. The story just had such an interesting ending, it was cool. I have my journals of notes & such all sitting by my computer, waiting for me to pick up where I left off, if I could just make the time...

I'm going to be starting a new campaign next Friday & I play in 2 others, so between those, our little girl, and work, I usually stay pretty busy. But I vow to finish this story hour, eventually, even if it takes me forever!


----------

